# What are your 5 favorite brands of handbags?



## Glitter_pixie

I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.

Topic is in the title.

My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:

Fossil
Dooney & Bourke
Louis Vuitton
Prada
Lucky Brand


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Prada
Tod's
Chanel
Ferragamo
Bottega Veneta


----------



## number_one

Celine
LV
Chanel
Chloe
Dior


----------



## SDBagLover

LV
Bottega Veneta
Prada
Chanel
Chloe


----------



## 12sasa

hermes, prada, gucci, tods, celine


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand


Luxury brands:
1Balenciaga
2Louis Vuitton
3Gucci
4Hermès
5 Dior
Cheaper brands:
1 Catherine Parra
2 Vanessa Bruno
3 Longchamp
4 Marc by Marc Jacobs
5 Zadig et Voltaire


----------



## Elsie87

1. Chanel
2. Balenciaga
3. Dior
4. Prada
5. Chloé


----------



## dcooney4

Lv, Gucci, Mz Wallace, Dooney, coach, and some from brands that are not common are my favorites.


----------



## leboudoir

Chanel
Hermes
Balenciaga
Celine
Givenchy


----------



## justpeachy4397

Balenciaga
YSL
Chanel
LV
Celine (although I don't own anything from them...on a bag ban!)


----------



## LJS58

Balenciaga
Givenchy
Proenza Shouler
Ferragamo
Bottega Veneta


----------



## gabz

LV
Coach
Longchamp

are really all i have/like.


----------



## LouisVlvr

My top 4 fav picks are

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Marc Jacobs
3. Burberry
4. Coach


----------



## oasisgirl

chanel 
celine 
ysl
ferragamo
givenchy


----------



## Love4MK

Michael Kors
Rebecca Minkoff
Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga


----------



## alouette

Givenchy
Prada
Marc Jacobs
YSL

hmmm, tough call on the fifth favorite - not sure I have one but if I had to pick, I'd say Tod's for their longstanding craftsmanship and I love their shoes.


----------



## QueenMaa

Coach
The Sak
Fossil
Lucky


----------



## Dallastxcutie

Goyard
Michael kors
MCM
Coach
Louis Vuitton


----------



## asl_bebes

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Chloe
Balenciaga
Mulberry


----------



## Irene1

Bottega Veneta, Ferragamo, Tods, LV, Longchamp.


----------



## chikapinku

In - if anything - order of which brand I liked first, top-down... 

Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Alexander Wang
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Marc Jacobs


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff
Marc Jacobs
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Linea Pelle
Badgley Mischka


----------



## pandorabox

LV 
Dooney
Coach
Fossil
Mk 


- currently checking out Brahmin's


----------



## rahma

Lv
Prada
Chanel
Balenciaga
Chloe


----------



## klj

Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga
Old RM
MJ Crossbody bags
I don't have a 5th..


----------



## Queen Maria

Louis Vuitton 
Chanel 
Burberry 
Balenciaga 
Prada


----------



## Monaliceke

LV (must have, durability)
Balenciaga (beautiful colors, very trendy)
Hermes (must have, classy style, especially birkin)
Chanel (must have, ladylike style, especially the flap)
Gucci (practicality, especially for travelling)


----------



## cbk021726

LV
Chanel
Dior
Gucci
And for everyday bag :
Coach 
Oroton ( Australian brand  )


----------



## BgaHolic

Bottega Veneta; Gucci; Yves Saint Laurent; Gryson; Coach


----------



## hellokitty89311

Premier Designers: Bottega Veneta, Hermes, Givenchy, YSL, Chanel

Everyday/Contemporary Designers: Longchamp (their Pliage bag), Rebecca Minkoff, Kate Spade, Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Bagomania

LV, Gucci, Dior, Prada and Coach.


----------



## amphora

1. Chanel
2. Dior
3. YSL
4. Kate Spade
5. Miu Miu


----------



## Ilgin

1. Chanel
2. Balenciaga
3. YSL
4. Miu Miu
5. Givenchy


----------



## AlinaRose

in no particular order:
Michael Kors
Tory Burch
Louis Vuitton
Coach
Balenciaga


----------



## kitzad

I cant even decide for 5. LV & CHANEL, thats the favorites, and the rest of the brands only got a few designs of bags i fancy.


----------



## OlgaMUA

in no particular order (because I'm all over the place with styles)  

Chanel
Coach
Furla
Jimmy Choo
Lulu Guiness for my quirky moods


----------



## Barbiedollx11

Chanel
LV
Gucci
Parada
Fendi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes
BV
vintage bags


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Chanel
Dior
Gucci


----------



## eemia23

In no particular order 

For the luxury bags 
Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga
Prada

For the regular and hardcore use
Coach
Longchamp
Kate spade


----------



## averagejoe

At the moment, they are

Dior
Chanel
Celine
Hermes
LV


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

Coach
Juicy Couture
Dooney and Bourke
B. Makowsky
Betsey Johnson


----------



## Cait

Balenciaga 
Chloé 
Chanel
Alexander Wang
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## peachylv

Louis Vuitton
Chloe
Bottega Veneta
Loewe
Tiffany & Co. (for clutches)


----------



## thatoneAZN

my five are :

CHANEL
HERMES
CELINE
YSL
PRADA


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Brahmin
Coach
Dooney
Brighton


----------



## beanbean

Hermes
Chanel
Balenciaga


----------



## alma

Hermes
Chanel
Bottega
Prada
Gucci


----------



## Deleted member 384258

Easy...

LOUIS VUITTON - always number one for me 
MiuMiu
Chanel
Dior
Mulberry (although its a toss up woth Gucci as I love gucci's duffle bags!!)


----------



## sassification

1. Chanel 
2. LV
3. Miu Miu

Streamlined out the rest! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## roxsand

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Fendi
Gucci
Alexander McQueen


----------



## Cherry44

Chanel
Celine
Balenciaga
YSL
Mulberry


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes
Chanel
Prada
Chloe

Also really liking Reed Krakoff lately for style and function!


----------



## blackmamba10000

Fendi
Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff
B. May
Kate Spade


----------



## blackmamba10000

^^^I really like YSL too, but have yet to own one yet..


----------



## abbie001

LV , coach , Gucci , kate spade , the sak


----------



## cola262

Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff
Balenciaga
Longchamp


----------



## ChiChi143

I only have 3 right now.

LV
Gucci
Coach

I've had other brands before, but the three listed seem to fit into my lifestyle the best.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## IlMioSogno

Kathy Van Zeeland is my only favourite brand right now. I just love the style of her bags, especially the older ones. I am trying to collect more of them.


----------



## Nongkoy

Chanel
Dior
Marc Jacobs

Only 3 for my list


----------



## mayamania

Chanel
Dior
Balenciaga
Lv
Gucci


----------



## jlove

Brahmin
Gucci
LV
Tory Burch
Tie:  DB/MKors/Kate Spade


----------



## diyc9

Chanel, BV, YSL, Prada, Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Dode99

Celine
Hermes
Prada
YSL
Chanel


----------



## bagolicious

Here's my list and I have more than five. LOL! These are listed in random order.

1)Sequoia-Paris
2)Francesco Biasia-Italy
3)Coccinelle-Italy
4)Plinio Visona-Italy
5)Groom-Paris
6)Karine Dupont-Paris
7)Jim Thompson-Bangkok
8)Marni-Italy
9) Lockheart (same designer as Isabella Fiori)-Los Angeles
10) Icon Shoes and bags-Los Angeles
11) Jamin Puech-Paris
12) Treesje-Los Angeles
13) Shanghai Tang-Hong Kong
14) Tignanello- (found at T.J.Maxx a lot)
15) Fausto Santini-Italy
16) Vanessa Bruno-Paris
17) Brunello Cucinelli-Italy
18) Jerome Dreyfuss-Paris
19) Isabella Fiori-Los Angeles
20) Barbara Rihl-Paris

And to add to the list, there's Vuitton which I've been buying since 1980. It holds up incredibly well and has high resale value. Then there's Chanel, but I'm into the vintage pieces like I used to buy new in the 1980s. I also like Chanel bags from part of the 1990s. I also like Yves St. Laurent for its simplicity.


----------



## smileglu

Not in order: LV, Coach, Gucci, Dooney & Bourke, Brighton


----------



## pinkzebra10

BV
Dior
Chanel
Balenciaga 
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## PurseHorse

LV
Longchamp
Balenciaga
Prada


----------



## Tarhls

Marc Jacobs
Chanel
Dior
Milly
Gucci


----------



## miu miu1

Chanel
Balenciaga
Miu Miu
Marc Jacobs
Celine


----------



## AstaK.

1.Fendi
2.Chanel
3.Gucci
4.Mulberry
5.Burberry


----------



## Sophieselt

---Interesting thread!

--Balenciaga
   Mulberry
   Louis vuitton 
   Celine
   Proenza Schouler

--Not so $$$
   Marc by Marc Jacobs
   Longchamps le pilage


----------



## momo721

Balenciaga
Chanel
Chloe
Givenchy
YSL


----------



## vink

Right now, not in order, Chanel, Balenciaga, Boyy, Longchamp, Some misc fabric bag I found on the street venders.


----------



## Marie Lee

My order changes every few months, so in no order, Dooney Bourke, Brahmin, LV, M Kors, Coach.  And I cheat on them


----------



## kimiko17

My favourites, in a very definite order:

Mulberry
Jimmy Choo
Prada
Miu miu
Mulberry

I LOVE Mulberry so much, it needed to be mentioned twice!


----------



## purselover888

Hermes
Chanel
Lanvin
Celine
Chloe


----------



## Wensibelles

Balenciaga
LV
YSL
Gucci
Chanel


----------



## rolalove

Hermes
Chanel
LV
Mulberry 
Prada

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AnaVeronika

1. LV
2. Chanel
3. Miu Miu
4. Prada
5. Celine


----------



## JOY AGERO

i like the designs of louis vuitton, chanel, dior, gucci and prada. bec they are all classic and worth to invest in bec u can give them to ur daughter also... it will never go out of style


----------



## Julija

Balenciaga
Mulberry
Coach
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## full of bags

1) LV
2) Prada
3) Hermes
4) Celine
5) Fendi


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel
Rebecca Minkoff
Tory Burch
Dooney & Bourke
LV


----------



## Aluxe

Chanel
YSL
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta


----------



## joannaleilani

Louis Vuitton
Prada
Balenciaga
Chanel
Kipling


----------



## catbabe

Vivienne westwood
Alexander Mcqueen
LV
Luella
Lulu guinness


----------



## QueenLouis

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Fossil
Tokidoki


----------



## kate021105

LV, Balenciaga, Chanel, Hermes, Prada


----------



## Lexiii

3.1 Phillip Lim
Alexander Wang
Jil Sander
Foley + Corinna


----------



## anabell2012

lv
balenciaga
chanel
dior
fendi

I have lv speedy 30, now is time to get for my birthday another classic handbag. I love black balenciaga city, but I don't know if it's a right now trend and in couple years it will be not so cool. So maybe I should purchase lv artsy????? so torn......


----------



## baby_pingu

my 5 fav are:

Braun Buffel
Fossil
Coach
Burberry
Gucci


but i currently only owned fossil and coach, will reward myself with Braun Buffel once i hit my weight target. Still dreaming to but Burberry and Gucci


----------



## Je55ieK01

Definitely would have to be....

Louis Vuitton
Pravda
Chanel
Cellini 
Coach


----------



## handbag*girl

These days...

LV
Prada
MZ Wallace
Kate Spade


----------



## Hanelisi

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Mulberry
Celine

But if anyone wants throw me a Hermes....


----------



## sndc99

Mulberry
Reed Karkoff
Gerard Darel
Coach
LV


----------



## redskater

BALENCIAGA
YSL
Bottega
Celine

a couple of MJ and RM bags  but wouldn't buy more.


----------



## hamster2

prada
dior
burberry
ferragamo


----------



## GenYbagaddict

My all time favorite is LV!  Then one day if I can afford it, Chanel. The rest in order would be
Dior
Gucci
Coach...

Don't really own any other brands really.


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

Hermes, chanel, gucci, LV, burberry


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Louis Vuitton
Burberry
Gucci
Fendi
Mulberry


----------



## *Silk*

1. Chanel
2. Mulberry
3. Chloé
4. Balenciaga
5. Valentino


----------



## crazybagfan

Celine, Chloe, Bottega, Balenciaga and Dior


----------



## lukrezia78

Dior, Gucci, Vuitton, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## spicegirl

Hermes
Miu Miu
Gucci
YSL
Prada


----------



## Brontski

1.Hermes
2.Goyard
3.Chanel
4.LV
5.Prada


----------



## ginevrav88

Miu Miu, Michael Kors, Louis Vuitton, Céline, Hérmes


----------



## Eva1991

1. Chanel
2. Hermes
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Burberry
5. Prada


----------



## funkejb2012

LV, Gucci, Fendi, Bvlgari, and Jimmy Choo!!


----------



## cassisberry

YSL, Chanel, LV, Mulberry, Longchamp


----------



## AlwaysCoach

In no particular order:

Coach,Kate Spade, Mulberry, Dooney and Bourke, LV


----------



## jbg

hermes kelly 40
hermes birkin 35
hermes constance
hermes kelly cut
hermes kelly 35


----------



## hanana

Chanel
Marc Jacobs
YSL
Bottega Veneta
Maybe LV Epi Line


----------



## baghag129

1. Balenciaga
2.ysl
3.Prada
4. Chanel
5.Mulberry


----------



## TheMrsKwok

1 lv
2 miu miu
3 bv
4 balenciaga
5 celine


----------



## sandc

Rebecca Minkoff, LV, MK, MJ, Hermes


----------



## Glitter_pixie

jbg said:


> hermes kelly 40
> hermes birkin 35
> hermes constance
> hermes kelly cut
> hermes kelly 35



So then, are you telling us your favorite brand is Hermes?


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacobs
Marc By Marc Jacobs
Chanel (don't own anything yet.. but one day hopefully) 
Tory Burch


----------



## ritamc70

Louis Vuitton
Prada
Chanel
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs


----------



## Bagomania

zhvick said:
			
		

> *
> Please don't quote spam. *



Everyone! Don't you find it strange to see this message being posted on 78 threads all in a day?


----------



## Karilove

In order
1. Chanel
2. Balenciaga
3.PS1
4. Alexander Wang
5. Miu Miu


----------



## Karilove

** Proenza Schouler... but I like the PS1 only


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes
BV
Prada
YSL
Valentino


----------



## Brandlover2000

1.Chanel 2.Hermes 3.LV 4.Balanciaga 5.Gucci


----------



## Ririe

Balenciaga
LV
Prada
Hermes
Chanel


----------



## cologne

Balenciaga
LV
Prada
Celine
Chanel


----------



## usafata

Top 5 handbagsLV
Celine
Chanel
YSL
Miu Miu


----------



## usafata

LVCeline
Chanel
YSL
Miu Miu


----------



## edgy

Balenciaga
Proenza Schouler
Celine
Prada
Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## CoachCruiser

Top five? Ouch, that's hard. Ok...

In no particular order:

Dior
Chanel
Prada
Celine
Coach


----------



## Magnolia411

Kate Spade
LV
Coach
Longchamp
Tory Burch


----------



## alyrris

Hermes
BV
Proenza
Treesje 
Cole Haan


----------



## cpdoll

Hermes 
Chanel
Celine
Balenciaga
YSL


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

So hard to narrow just to five!
Chloe
Tiffany & Co
Oroton (Aussie Designer brand)
MJ
Treesje


----------



## patriot511

No order ranking:

LV
Fendi
Coach
Bottega Veneta
Valentino


----------



## dwebb

Dooney and Bourke
Louis Vuitton
Bottega Veneta
Gucci
Celine
Tous


----------



## eyeglassesgirl

chanel
LV
burberry
balenciga
longchamp


----------



## Alicecc

LV, prada, chanel, BV and hermes


----------



## wenggay1223

LV
Gucci
Burberry
Coach
Lacoste


----------



## nur suraya

Lv, burberry, coach, longchamp, mj


----------



## Kiracho

Chanel 
Dior
Chloe
Miumiu
Kp


----------



## mmmilkman

In no particular order:

Balenciaga
LV
Givenchy
Proenza Schouler
Celine


----------



## azsun

I have:

Dooney & Bourke
Coach
Burberry 
Sorial

Going to be getting soon:
Balenciaga


----------



## blackmamba10000

For the moment,

1. Fendi
2. Rebecca Minkoff
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Kate Spade
5. Goyard


----------



## FairyDust_

Dooney and Bourke
Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Coach
Michael Kors


----------



## Tamarislonghair

Dooney & Bourke
LV
Michael Kors
Gucci
Fendi

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## patza_papatya

- Hermes
- Chanel
- Balenciaga 
- Prada
- YSL


----------



## LaLafashionista

-BV
-Chanel
-YSL
-Prada
-Balenciaga


----------



## Celine786

Chanel
Prada
Balenciaga
LV
Hermes


----------



## CoachCruiser

-Coach
-Valentino
-Prada
-Burberry
-Chanel


----------



## Coach Lover Too

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;Liebeskind (leather is to die for)
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;Coach (leather)
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;Michael Kors 
&#9829;&#9829;Rioni  
&#9829;Sissi Rossi has caught my eye but I haven't bought one yet....


----------



## chicinthecity777

-Hermes
-LV
-Dior
-Celine
-? not sure...


----------



## rose10

Louis Vuitton - Artsy & Alma Vernis
Alexander Wang - Rocco

And that's it!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

right now here's my top 5 (not in order):
&#8226; chanel
&#8226; celine
&#8226; balenciaga
&#8226; hermes
&#8226; louis vuitton


----------



## HeatherR

1) Louis Vuitton
2) Gucci
3) Coach
4) Chanel 
5) Fendi


----------



## baylorbear33

1) Louis Vuitton
2) Brahmin
3) Coach
4) Dooney & Bourke
5) Gucci


----------



## jacqvic

FendiMichael Kors
Kate Spade
Hermes
Marc Jacobs


----------



## LKVMN32

NOT IN ANY ORDER

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Burberry
Chanel 
Hermès
Brahmin
Fendi

(I couldn't pick just five)


----------



## QTbebe

chanel
LV
Celine
Balenciaga


----------



## sindiecess

hermes
chanel
LV
Prada
Gucci


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes
Tom Ford
Gucci
Fendi
vintage bags (variety of designers)


----------



## CoachCruiser

CoachCruiser said:


> -Coach
> -Valentino
> -Prada
> -Burberry
> -Chanel


 
I need to massively correct my list. I don't know what the hell I was thinking:

Dior
Dior
Dior
Dior
Dior.

There! That's better.


----------



## jess236

Longchamp
Burberry
Rebecca Minkoff
Marc Jacobs
Gucci


----------



## pink tiara

Chanel
LV
Gucci
Chloe
Fendi


----------



## Shoebaglady

LV
Coach
Fendi
Rebecca Minkoff
Cartier


----------



## jiuli

lv
celine
givenchy
balenciaga
chanel


----------



## Bolsabonita

Chanel 
Chloe
YSL
LV
Prada


----------



## Bolsabonita

Oh! And balenciaga!


----------



## taho

Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacobs
Fendi
Balenciaga
Chanel


----------



## patrice168

LV
Dior
Coach
Chanel
Aigner


----------



## Donpucci

Chanel - for bags (WOC, flaps, totes)
Dior - for makeup, perfume, the New Lock pouchettes 
Louis Vuitton - for purses, particularly the Sarah in vernis
Gucci for the bamboo series
Coach for its price


----------



## closetjunkie

Chanel
Vuitton
Hermes
Bottega
Valentino


----------



## tobefetching

In no order, because I flip flop;

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Longchamp
Chanel
Rebecca Minkoff

Gucci used to be on there... But I feel like that collection is complete for me and I don't need anymore.


----------



## juriatah

1.Balenciaga
2.Mulberry
3.Prada
4.LV
5.Proenza


----------



## Pandora11

YSL
Gucci
Dior
Chanel
Balenciaga


----------



## tatertot

in no particular order~

Chanel
Chloe
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Mulberry


----------



## kdo

Chloe
YSL
Balenciaga
Marni


----------



## twin-fun

In random order because it all depends on my mood:

Tod's
Louis Vuitton
Coach
Reed Krakoff
Bottega Veneta


----------



## Vvicky

Celine
Chanel
Hermes
LV
Balenciaga


----------



## Ana16kin

Mulberry
Gucci
Burberry
Balenciaga
loewe


----------



## Madelinne

ChanelChanel
Dolce&Gabana
Valentino
Prada


----------



## Collie5

Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, Coach, Chloe, Mulberry


----------



## clarissairene

Celine
Hermes
Furla
Salvatore Ferragamo
Armani Jeans


----------



## Etincelle

1. Mulberry
2. Marc Jacobs
3. Chanel
4. Velvetine
5. Dior


----------



## TJNEscada

Taking stock of my closet:
1. Prada (the vintage stuff, not so much the new stuff)
2. Dior
3. Miu Miu  (the vintage stuff that was made in Italy, not so much the new stuff)
4. Tods
5. Lambertson-Truex (pre-Tiffany buy out)


----------



## Silversun

A mixture of what I own and what's on my wishlist!

1. Hermes
2. Bottega Veneta
3. Loewe
4. Balenciaga

Last one is hard... a toss-up between Ferragamo, Prada and Celine.


----------



## r15324

I don't even have 5 anymore...

YSL
Hermès
PRADA

and

Céline, but am yet to own any...


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

Not that I had a very long list to narrow down to five, but my list consists of

Hermes - best guarantee for quality
Gucci - good variety of bags and excellent quality for leather bags from my experience
LV - some variety, the ability to find all kinds of accessories and SLGs to match just about every type of bag
Chanel - love their classic flaps seasonal flaps

I guess that's it for me because for the other designers, I may like one or two types of bags and the rest are not particularly impressive for the price


----------



## duckyducky

- celine (luggage and trapeze!!) 
- givenchy (currently searching the perfect colour for antigona ) 
- balenciaga ( who can resist all the colour? )
- chanel (classic classic classic. I don't need to say anything ) 
- prada (simple but still cute!) 

used to be LV fangirl but not anymore


----------



## handbag*girl

These Days:

LV
Prada
Balenciaga
MZ Wallace
Longchamp


----------



## kaikooks

Chanel, Dior, Goyard, Hermes and Prada


----------



## Ms.Qi

Michael Kors
Linea Pelle
Mulberry
Givenchy
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Dragela

1) Bottega Vaneta
2) Balenciaga 
3) Chloé
4) Miu Miu
5) Loewe


----------



## mtstmichel

Chanel
Kate Spade
Rebecca Minkoff
Prada
Michael Kors


----------



## ilovebags112233

* chanel
* hermes
* prada
* louis vuitton
* gucci


----------



## _blush_

Louis Vuitton
Dior
Chanel
Chloe
Tory Burch


----------



## Love4MK

Rebecca Minkoff
Michael Kors
Tory Burch
Louis Vuitton
Chanel (which I will own one day!)


----------



## clu13

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Treesje
Kate Spade
Botkier


----------



## BONYTT

Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Coach, Juicy Couture, and Lamb


----------



## Miss89

LV
Chanel
Gucci
Balenciaga
Michael Kors


----------



## gem77

Louis Vuitton
Hermes
Prada
Mulberry
Marc Jacobs


----------



## NYC Glitz

Chanel
Celine
Balenciaga
Proenza
YSL


----------



## Love4H

Chanel - timeless style and very comfortable for my every day use. I have many classics but also some seasonals.
Hermes - love the leather. I have 2 Birkins, some slg, agenda, it's really good. Would love to get a Kelly too, inshallah. 
Fendi- I just adore its selleria leather...gorgeous. 
Prada - love it's leather too.


----------



## ninjanna

Will probably change, but at the moment:
- Alexander Wang
- Prada
- Chanel
- Mulberry
- YSL


----------



## Etincelle

Mulberry
Marc Jacobs
Velvetine
Balenciaga
Chanel


----------



## Tinagirl11

Chanel
Dior
Mulberry
Proenza
Tiffany


----------



## Tiny_T

Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Kate Spade
Michael Kors
MZ Wallace


----------



## Simsimma

Balenciaga
Celine
YSL
Proenza Schouler
Chloe


----------



## Chanel4life

Chanel
YSL
Ferragamo
Givenchy
celine


----------



## QueenM

balenciaga
chanel
moni moni
dior
chloe


----------



## AuthenticLux

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Goyard
4. Louis Vuitton
5. Chloe

In that order


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

You should add a poll to this thread. Interesting choices. For me:

1. LV
2. Gucci
3. Chloe
4. Celine
5. Marc Jacobs


----------



## Mariana_168

Goyard
Chanel
Prada
Gucci
Tod's


----------



## cabbage

1. Marc Jacobs
2. Mulberry
3. Kate Spade (but not always)
4. I'm just getting to know and love Belen Echandia


----------



## Sarahak321

1. Marc Jacobs
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Lancel
4. Celine
5. Mulberry


----------



## sunflower246

Marc Jacobs
LV
Chanel
Tory Burch
Kate Spade


----------



## boscobaby

Hermes
Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Prada


----------



## fashion50

1) Louis Vuitton 
2) Chanel
3) Gucci
4) Marc Jacobs
5) Coach


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes
Chanel
Prada
Chloe
???


----------



## samalexis217

1.Prada
2. LV
3.Gucci
4. Marc Jacobs
5. Michael Kors


----------



## bucha

1) Louis Vuitton
2) Prada
3) Gucci
4) Chanel
5) Chloé


----------



## LvoesBags

Coach
LV
MK


----------



## jerseychaser

#1 Chanel
#2Brahmin
#3Hermes
#4Prada
#5LV


----------



## iluvbags1120

1. Gucci
2. LV
3. Coach
4. Michael Kors
5. Dooney


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Lv
Gucci 
Vivienne Westwood 
Mulberry
Prada


----------



## Rowie33

Marc Jacobs
Gucci
LV
Alexander Wang
Chloe


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga (not current stock)
Miu Miu
Mulberry
LV
Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Lulayu

not in particular order :
- Louis Vuitton
- Longchamp
- Lancel
- Chanel
- Gérard Darel


----------



## babejanxd

Chanel
LV
Balenciaga
Celine
Tory Burch


----------



## cakewannaminaj

*reads all the comments*

Am I the only one who's not into all the super expensive brands ?? 

1. Juicy Couture
2. Chanel
3. Paul's Boutique


----------



## Lvgirl71

Hermes 
Chanel
LV
Celine
Balenciaga


----------



## jacknoy

Hermes Celine Chanel Goyard Louis Vuitton


----------



## Pupuds_30

Louis vuitton
Chanel
Christian dior
balenciaga
Dooney & Bourke


----------



## rachel35

Chanel
Goyard
Balenciaga
YSL
Celine


----------



## LoVeinLA

Louis vuitton
Chanel
Marc Jacobs 
Ferragamo
And more Louis ...


----------



## Wilmaerika

Hermès
Chanel 
Mulberry 
Céline 
Louis vuitton


----------



## fluffy kitten

Mulberry
Chloe
Louis Vuitton 
Fendi
Dior


----------



## clevercat

Balenciaga
Anya Hindmarch
Chloe
Hermes
Chanel


----------



## AshBakos

1. Balenciaga 
2. Rebecca Minkoff
3. Kate Spade
4. Michael Kors
5. Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## theshoppingguru

Prada
Burberry
Luella
YslCeline


----------



## blond@heart

I don't have super expensive taste...ok well maybe I do but not the pocketbook to back it.  So my faves aren't too exciting, and there aren't 5 because I picked ones I own...

Coach
Matt & Nat
Lululemon (yes I'm that down to earth)


----------



## Cait

Balenciaga
Alexander Wang
Rebecca Minkoff
Chloe

Not sure who'd be in 5th place... maybe Vuitton?


----------



## NoufAO

Celine
Chanel
Alexander Wang
Hermes 
Marc jacobs


----------



## Alchamar

Mulberry
Alexander Wang
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Proenza Schouler
Balenciaga or Bottega Veneta


----------



## aliceunchained

Balenciaga
Chanel
Prada/Miu Miu
Goyard
Louis Vuitton


----------



## EP_Hermes

Hemes, Chanel, LV, Dior, Prada.


----------



## disney16

Burberry
Tory Burch
Coach
Kate Spade-plan on getting one very soon 
Michael Kors


----------



## Hikitten

Chanel
Miu miu
Marc jacobs
That's all I need


----------



## shopjulynne

Celine
Chanel
Chloe
Proenza schouler
Prada


----------



## chylan

Givenchy
Valextra
Chloe
Tods
Ysl


----------



## ReecesPieces

Rebecca Minkoff
Botkier
YSL
Balenciaga (don't own one, YET)
and I can't pick a 5th.. I own LV but I dunno if I'd put it in my top 5.


----------



## LKKay

Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Marc Jacobs
Chanel
... and I can't think of a fifth one


----------



## Accessorized

Celine / Chloe / YSL / Hermes / Chanel


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My fav's are:

1) Coach
2) Guess
3) MK
4) Any Patent Bag


----------



## smarts

Chloe
Reed Krakoff
Ferragamo
Fendi
Kooba


----------



## uet01032claire

Only 5?.... I will try my best
1. Chanel
2. Christian Dior
3. Louis Vuitton

4 and 5s. Coach, Burberry, Prada, the gorilla brand (best backpack I had)....the list go on and on and on...And there are those I can't afford..and those I am yet to explore...


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga
Celine
Goyard


----------



## cougster

Dior
Prada
YSL
Gucci
Ferragamo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes
BV
Gucci
Prada sometimes
vintage handbags


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gucci
Coach
Miu Miu
Burberry
Cole Haan


----------



## tosbj316

Chanel
Prada 
Celine 
YSL 
Hermes


----------



## niamhrado

Balenciaga
Chanel
Prada
Gucci
Mulberry


----------



## vickitaa92

Chanel
Hermés
Balenciaga
Celine
Prada


----------



## rapvictoria

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Hermes
Goyard
Gucci


----------



## jeya13

Just into contemporary designers now, but have my eye on some by the brand listed last on my list. Hopefully these count even if we haven't tried them yet ...

Coach
Michael Kors
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Rebecca Minkoff
Burberry


----------



## BamaGirl524

Louis Vuitton
Coach
Gucci
Balenciaga
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Phiomega

Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Coach
Prada
...?


----------



## defaitist

Alexander Wang
Balenciaga
Givenchy
Chloé
Céline


----------



## Jesssh

So far....

Ferragamo
Coach leather
Celine
Balenciaga

Haven't fallen in love with a 5th brand yet....


----------



## butterfli312

Chanel 
Balenciaga 
Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff
Celine


----------



## Justine90

Louis vuitton
Balenciaga
Hermes
Prada
Burberry


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Chanel
Celine
YSL
Chloe
LV


----------



## kissophelia

Hermes
Burberry
Mulberry
Prada
Dooney


----------



## PennyLovesBags

Celine
Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Marc Jacobs
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## vink

Chanel
Balenciaga
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Le Sportsac 

Another one I still can't think of any.


----------



## nascar fan

1)  Marc Jacobs
2)  Marc Jacobs
3)  Marc Jacobs
4)  Marc Jacobs
5)  Marc Jacobs
5.5)  Valentino


----------



## Love4H

Hermes,
Chanel,
Prada,
Fendi,
Dior


----------



## celdridge

Chanel
Dior
Louis Vuitton
Celine
Roger Vivier


----------



## CindyKay

Bottega Veneta
Hermes
Loewe
Loro Piana
Givenchy


----------



## jutaka

Chanel
Dior 
Gucci 
Ferragamo 
LV


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes
BV
vintage Chanel
Victoria Beckham
McQueen


----------



## clu13

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Botkier
Treesje
Kate spade 

I'd like to say Prada - but I'm saving up for a few


----------



## LVoeletters

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Hermes
Dior
Tory Burch/Chloe


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel
Louis vuitton
Gucci
Prada
Coach


----------



## elananovo

Birkin by far is my first choice, then Chanel for its iconic history, and than (in no particular order) Louie for there practicality, Stella for her unique chain design, miu miu, and my recent new love for celine logo.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Dior
Marc Jacobs
Ferragamo
Chanel
Prada or Tom Ford depending on the day 

I like a lot of other brands too


----------



## loveyourbags

1. LV
2. Prada
3. Chanel
4. Ferragamo
5. Burberry


----------



## Eavish

1.Chanel

2. Chloe

3. LV

4. Burberry

5. Prada


----------



## Christofle

1. LV
2. Hermes
3. Loro Piana
4. Dior
5. Bottega Veneta


----------



## Azul91

Balenciaga
Prada
Bottega Veneta
Yves Saint Laurent
Dior.


----------



## klarased

Proenza schouler

Givenchy 

Alexander McQueen 

Ysl

Mulberry.


I'll have on I each, thanks


----------



## boxermom

Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Tod's
Hermes
LV


----------



## starshar

Chanel
LV
Balenciaga
Celine


----------



## anthrosphere

Coach
Kate Spade
Marc Jacobs
Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta

I also have a strong love for Dooney & Bourke, too.


----------



## bellesister

My 5 favorite brand of handbags are (in no particular order):
- Louis Vuitton
- Prada
- Marc by Marc Jacobs
- Coach
- Tod's


----------



## LaLafashionista

BV
LV
Chanel
Dior
Hermes


----------



## **Chanel**

Hermès
Chanel
Burberry
Gucci
Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## tiggycat

Louis Vuitton (too pricey for me to have many)
Michael Kors
L.A.M.B. (can't find any where I live anymore)
Kate Spade (new store just opened here!)
Coach (not so much anymore)

Don't really like any brands other than these.


----------



## fancypants7

1. Balenciaga
2. Marc by Marc Jacobs
3,4,5 in no particular order: Miu Miu, Proenza Schouler and Louis Vuitton


----------



## BonBonz

Tod's
Coach
Celine
Reed Krakoff
Fendi


----------



## newsophialover

in no particular order:

anya hindmarch
coach
ferragamo
michael kors
kate spade


----------



## scaredycat

Mine just changed recently:

Miu Miu - took me 3 years to get one, but found out, this brand is so "me" 
Prada - have to pay homage to Miu Miu's creator; my DH's favorite brand too
Gucci - their bags are so user friendly and durable as far as my lifestyle is concerned!
LV - my first designer obsession; I am taking a break from it but it will always be a fave brand somehow
Chanel - love the mystique of the brand...love vintage classic flaps especially!


----------



## vink

Balenciaga 
Chanel
Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs

And at the moment, I'll add Dior.


----------



## cwcmichelle

Celine
Mulberry
Proenza Schouler
Chanel
Kate Spade


----------



## LVoe_red

1. Louis Vuitton

2. Chanel

3. Gucci

4. Prada 

5. Hermes


----------



## Khad

Hermes
Chanel
Prada
Louis Vuitton
Dior


----------



## Misstrina

Bottega, chanel, givenchy, hermes, ysl


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermes
LV
Gucci
Dior
Celine


----------



## BobbyLovesLV

Louis Vuitton 

Chanel 

Hermes 

MCM 

Goyard


----------



## sassywomen

Louis vuitton
Mui mui
Mulberry
Gucci
Marc Jacob


----------



## jetsetheart

Chanel
BV

that's it really, although I have my eye on a Maiyet at Barneys and I could see possibly getting into Hermes in the future.


----------



## StaceyPort

My favorite brands(in no particular order):

1. Chanel
2. Marc Jacob
3. Tory Burch
4. Aldo
5. Kate Spade


----------



## BagLadyLisa

1. Chanel 
2. Louis Vuitton 
3. Gucci
4. Coach
5. Prada


----------



## Carra07

1. Gucci
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Prada
4. Jimmy Choo
5. Chanel

(And Coach is always great for a quick "bag fix". Descent quality and not so much $$ that you will have buyer's remorse ;p)


----------



## nygrl

Rebecca Minkoff
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Celine
Chloe
Longchamp


----------



## themaine

Alexander Wang
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Celine
Michael Kors


----------



## CoachChris

Coach
Dooney & Bourke
Louis Vuitton


----------



## CoachChris

CoachChris said:


> Coach
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton



Sorry, Gucci
Fossil


----------



## st.love

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff

ETA dont have much experience with other brands, though I do have a few Longchamps that I adore


----------



## vistancia

Chanel-- so addicting
Balenciaga-- love the soft leather
Givenchy--love the style
LV
Celine


----------



## telavivit

Balenciaga
Chloe
YSL
Miu Miu
Coach


----------



## hvictoriak

Chanel
LV
Mulberry
Hermes 
Prada

hopefully will own one of each some day


----------



## City Chic

At the moment:

Kate Spade
Marc Jacobs
Louis Vuitton
Tory Burch
Balenciaga


----------



## Chanieish

For now:

Chanel
Hermes
Prada
LV
Balenciaga

Celine is an up and coming if I decide to splurge on the luggage tote.


----------



## wswu

Dior

YSL

Celine

Bottarga Veneta

Givenchy


----------



## Soccermom99

Balenciaga
Tod's
Mulberry
Botkier
And now Bottega Venetta


----------



## alwaysadira

Celine
Chanel
Prada 
Hermes
YSL


----------



## MadiG

I own/love:

Balenciaga (Giant City in Black/RG)
Devi Kroell (water snake hobo in terquise)
Givenchy (nightingale in brown suede)
Zac Posen Alexia
Bottega Maxi in black and large in grey/blue
YSL Muse extra large in dark purple
YSL Mombasa silver beading
Chanel large tote in soft pink and black
Chloe paddington in orange
Mulberry in brown canavas and yellow pig leather
Nancy Gonzalez Croc 
Nuti Ostrich in cream
Jimmy Choo in shaded python 
Hermes Herbag in orange/red suede and navy brown canavas (removable 2005)

And few more that have lost my love, so I hid them away for a while till I miss them.


My latest purchase:

*Reed Karkoff*, I got both the _Boxer_ in white and the_ Atlantique_ (the one Anna Wintor carries) in taupe/military green. The package will be here from NYC any minute just waiting on the initial tags.


I love but don't own yet:

PS1

I will wait till I am 40 though I love love love them:

Chanel classic
Hermes Birkin, Kelly

Hate: 

LV  especially the monogram ones

Sorry, I couldn't narrow it down to 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bottega Veneta
Hermes
Tom Ford for Gucci
vintage bags


----------



## MJDaisy

tory burch
marc jacobs
LV
Prada (don't own any but would love to)
Balenciaga (again, don't own any but would love to)


----------



## cochi1961

Hermes
Dior
Chanel
LV
Gucci


----------



## ms p

Lv, coach, mz wallace, rebecca minkoff, linea pelle


----------



## foxgal

Right now I'm most drawn to: 

Givenchy
Balenciaga
Ferragamo
Reed Krakoff
Alexander Wang


----------



## LoVeinLA

LV 
LV
Chanel
LV
LV


----------



## keepallbags

my picks:
Chanel
Hermes
Prada
YSL
Celine

however, I have more Prada and LV instead!


----------



## keepallbags

tosbj316 said:


> Chanel
> Prada
> Celine
> YSL
> Hermes


Bingo! We have exactly the same picks!


----------



## shoegirl231

top 5 
Celine 
Chanel 
Prada 
LV 
GoYard


----------



## surija

Versace
Ferragamo
Tod's
Dior
Burberry


----------



## Loomy427

Michael kors, marc by marc jacobs, rebecca minkoff, Kate spade, b.makowsky


----------



## luminescence

Michael Kors
Chanel
Givenchy
Fossil
Claire Vivier


----------



## BVmutAddict

Bottega Veneta
Tod's 
Givenchy 
Chloe
Hermes


----------



## judygao23

Chanel
Hermes
Balenciaga
Celine
Givenchy


----------



## 50n1a

Chanel
LV
Prada
Coach
Longchamp


----------



## blkcat117

LV
Coach
Chanel 
Prada
Juicy Couture


----------



## labrat1996

Balenciaga 
Chanel 
Fendi
Prada
Chloe


----------



## randr21

Givenchy


----------



## scairo

In no particular order:

Chanel
Mulberry
LV
Bvlgari
Dior


----------



## QueenLouis

I have to change mine:


Coach 
Balenciaga 
Louis Vuitton
Chloe'
Tokidoki 

(Fossil bumped off for Chloe'. I just got my first and I know it won't be my last)


----------



## coleigh

1.  Hermes
2.  Chanel
3.  LV
4.  BV
5.  Furla


----------



## gingerwong

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Prada
3. Miu Miu
4. Celine/Chloe both I like equally.  
5. Gucci

Sorry that was 6 hard to decide.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I only have 3

YSL
Gucci
Valentino


----------



## sukidoo

Hermes
Balenciaga
LV
Prada
YSL


----------



## rosy82

Chanel

Fendi

YSL

Celine 

Mulberry


----------



## prtagsale

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand


not in any particular order

badgley mischka

louis vuitton

cole haan

rebecca minkoff

hammitt


----------



## LuvAllBags

Prada
Tod's
Balenciaga
Anya Hindmarch
Mz Wallace


----------



## Phiomega

Louis Vuitton
Tod's
Coach
Prada
Michael Kors

That's pretty much explain my handbag collection at the moment!


----------



## smarts

Chloe
Reed Krakoff
Kooba
YSL
Ferragamo


----------



## macyliu

Channel
Gucci
Chloe
LV
Burberry


----------



## starrynite_87

I only have 3 
LV
YSL
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## miamariamaria

1. LV
2. Prada
3. Burberry
4. Gucci
5. Balenciaga


----------



## MahoganyQT

Chanel
Gucci
LV
Fendi
Balenciaga


----------



## Tsunami

In no particular order:

Prada
BV
Michael kors
LV
Gucci


----------



## Wishsong

LV
Marc Jacobs
Gucci
Dooney
Coach


----------



## Lexiii

givenchy
alexander wang
3.1 phillip lim
proenza schouler
prada


----------



## faye86

Hermes 
Chanel 
Prada
Balenciaga
Longchamp


----------



## Sisqo09

Chanel is my favourite... but if I like a bag, I buy without thinking so much about the brand


----------



## bagloverny

Balenciaga
Mulberry
Proenza Schouler
Chloe
Celine


----------



## spade331

Tod's

Ferragamo

Rochas

Longchamp

Sergio Rossi


----------



## cvlshopaholic

YSL
Proenza Schouler
Balenciaga
Chanel
LV


----------



## katarine

Chanel
Chloe
Miu Miu
Mulberry
YSL


----------



## dangerouscurves

Right now:
LV
Bally
Chloe
Michael Kors
Ferragamo

I don't necessary have them but from my trips to the shops these have very good quality and beautoful styles.


----------



## niquemom

In no particular order:
Chanel
Prada
LV
Ferragamo
Dior


----------



## RKDubs

I think my favorites are:
1. Louis Vuitton 
2. Gucci
3. Burberry
4. Michael Kors
5. Kate Spade


----------



## QueenLouis

Changing my answer again:

Chloe'
Coach
Balenciaga
Frye
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Changing my answer again too. lol

LV
Chanel
Prada
Gucci
Coach (tie) M Z Wallace


----------



## SHHMOM

Louis Vuitton 
Chanel 
Goyard 
Dior 
Hermes


----------



## beachgirl38

Chloe
Rebecca Minkoff
Bottega Veneta
that's all I own (Chloe & RM/wish for (BV)


----------



## aussiechic

LV 
Prada
Chanel
Tilkah (Australian brand) 
Chloe


----------



## kashvin

1) Gucci
2) Burberry
3) Prada
4) Longchamp


----------



## Maice

1. Balenciaga
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Prada
4. Chanel
5. Celine


----------



## QTbebe

I'm not sure if my top 5 has changed since I last posted but here is my current 5 favs

1. Chanel
2. Prada
3. Louis Vuitton
4. YSL
5. Celine


----------



## aleen

Chanel
Louis vuitton
Prada
Dior
Burburry


----------



## LoveMyBagss

Gucci
LV
Prada, thinking to buy one
Tory Burch
Chanel


----------



## Tarhls

Bottega Venetta
Marc Jacobs
Dior
Chanel
Louboutin


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Mulberry
Miu Miu
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Longchamp

Not exactly in that order though.


----------



## voice

I like this thread! 

My fav brands are..

LV
Prada
Longchamp
Chanel
Ferragamo


----------



## AVogue

- Reed Krakoff
- Katherine Kwei
- Isabel Marant
- Anya Hindmarch
- Miu Miu


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Changed my mind. Now the top five are:

Mulberry
Fendi
Chloe
Mark Jacobs
Not sure about the fifth as it seems to constantly change


----------



## RenuJeanL

My favourite brands ( in order ):

Dior
Louis Vuitton
Longchamp (Leather bags only, I can't stand Pliage or Planete anymore)
Bally
Hermes (Simply because the prices are not affordable for me, at least not atm.)


----------



## Skylar210

Mine in order:
1. Louis Vuitton
2. Balenciaga
3. Chanel
4. Prada
5. YSL


----------



## AngelBABY84

1- Louis Vuitton
2- Longchamp
3- Chanel
4- Balenciaga


----------



## Georgiette

At this time:
Valentino
Chanel
Gucci
Alexander Wang
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Stansy

My current faves are:

Loewe
Bal
Mulberry
Gucci
Longchamp


----------



## bagdiva1908

Dooney, Michael Kors, LV, Gucci, and falling in love with Celine


----------



## woodbury2013

1) Gucci 
2) LV 
3) Dior
4) Prada 
5) MK


----------



## nateandneener

1. Balenciaga
2. Louis vuitton 
3. Goyard 
4. Longchamp 
5. Liebeskind


----------



## missarewa

Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Fendi
Prada
Mulberry


----------



## fufu

Hermes
Celine
Chloe
Chanel
Balenciaga

All 5 are my current favourite brands


----------



## CaliGold

(Le) Bulga
OrYany
Fendi 
Gucci
Chanel *(my dream bag)


----------



## deans61

mulberry, mulberry, mulberry and maybe jimmy Choo and Balanciaga


----------



## Jen123

BV
Bal
LV
Hermes (don't own yet!)
Chanel (don't own yet!)


Just browsed through the thread and am surprised I am the only one with this exact list!


----------



## julie_dee

balenciaga
chanel
celine
alexander wang
lv


----------



## cinaminbabee

Hermes
Chanel
Alexander Mcqueen
Balenciaga
Celine


----------



## nyuk88

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Gucci
Prada
Givenchy


----------



## KaseyHK

france: chanel
italy: prada
spain: loewe
uk: burberry
usa: rebecca minkoff


----------



## noxxy

Bottega, ferragamo, tods, Chanel and Loewe.


----------



## Amazona

Brands I hope own to a piece by one day
Chanel
Loewe
Alexander Wang
Vuitton
Anya Hindmarch

Brands I have
Mulberry (I could just say this 5 times  )
Longchamp
Guess (getting past this phase)
DKNY
Okay's


----------



## Satsue

LV
Miu Miu
Longchamp
Chloe
Chanel


----------



## rosej78

When it comes to choose favorite brand for bag I always prefer to buy Orla Kiely bags. I have a huge collection of Orla Kiely bags. The most amazing thing about these bags is that they are so durable and stylish too.
Reference: - http://www.kilkennyshop.com/orlakiely.htm


----------



## birkinaligator

LV
Coach
Dior
Birkin(don't own yet)
Chanel (don't own yet)


----------



## MrChildren

Chanel
LV 
Alexander McQueen
Celine
BV


----------



## anusiakanusia

LV
Burberry
Dior
Gucci
Chanel


----------



## kittyswag

hermes
chanel
louis vuitton
celine
prada


----------



## benho1314

Hermes 
Chanel
Givenchy
Rebecca Minkoff
Balenciaga


----------



## fivezero

Chloe, Linea Pelle, & RM are what I have most of. Admiring Givenchy & Mulberry atm...


----------



## maxxout

Pre 2005 Balenciaga (lightweight, very functional, dreamy leather...heaven to touch)

Delvaux (classic, structured, extremely well made but not as conservative as others)

MA+ (cool and very minimal)

Julius (men's bag but who cares. Great cross body, not too big, scrunched tuff leather, indestructible)

Early Dries Van Noten (more minimal and better construction earlier)


----------



## JaydeNicole

LV
Chanel
Gucci 
Balenciaga
Versace


----------



## Lorena_tq

Hermés
Céline
LV
Chanel
Prada


----------



## pepperdiva

Rebecca Minkoff 
Marc Jacobs
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Chloe


----------



## handbagahholic

Mulberry
Balenciaga
Louis Vuitton
Rebecca minkoff


----------



## thebagqueen

Marc Jacobs
Chanel
Balenciaga
Michael kors
Louis Vuitton


----------



## sthrncin

1.Linea Pelle
2.Coach
3.Lucky Brand
4.Fossil


----------



## Aluxe

Aluxe said:


> Chanel
> YSL
> Givenchy
> Balenciaga
> Bottega Veneta



Hmm, funny how a year passes and one of my favorite brands is no longer on this list -

Celine
Chanel
Givenchy
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga


----------



## zeronohiya

Chanel
Ferragamo
LV
YSL ("Y" included of course)
#5 is a tie between Gucci & Celine only because I'm currently eyeing one of each to add to my collection.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Louis Vuitton
Tod's
Loewe
Michael Kors
Chloe


----------



## mm210317

Hermes
Loewe
Chanel
BV
Balenciaga


----------



## poohbag

Chanel
Celine
Balenciaga
Gucci
Givenchy


----------



## katwag89

Chanel
Marc jacobs
Burberry
Chloe
Michael kors


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Prada
Tod's
Loewe
Chloe
YSL


----------



## bforbubble

at this moment:
balenciaga
mulberry
gucci
marc jacobs
kate spade


----------



## seachelles8

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Ferragamo
Coach
Michael Kors


----------



## Minnie80

Hermes
Chanel (2.55s)
Celine
Bottega Veneta
Goyard (exclude St.Louis)


----------



## applejo90

Juicy Couture (partly, I like their leather bags), Marc Jacobs, Louis Vuitton, Rebecca Minkoff and Chloé.


----------



## pursanity

Current on my Top 5 list:

Chanel
LV
Marc Jacobs
Chloe
Tory Burch


----------



## vink

Balenciaga
Chanel
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Kate Spade
Coach


----------



## Bayou Minou

Fossil
Brahmin
Dooney

And any well made leather or canvas handbag with good interior pockets and a comfortable strap/handle.


----------



## dee00zee

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Prada
Gucci
Dior


----------



## Nico_79

In no particular order...

LV
Chanel
Dior
Balenciaga
Hermes (one day!)


----------



## joomyleloo

Hermes
Bottega Veneta
Loewe
Balenciaga
Chanel


----------



## Lena186

Givenchy Nightengale in black
LV ebe Speedy 30 B
Givenchy Antigona
Versace shoulder bag in magenta
Gucci Abbey with golden trims


----------



## Lena186

Pardon I thought my favorite owned bags!
Here are my favorite bag brands
Givenchy
LV
Balenciaga
Prada
Gucci


----------



## julietdeltalima

Quick response, without letting myself overthink the question:

Louis Vuitton
pre-buyout Kate Spade
Hermès
Chanel
Proenza Schouler

All that being said, probably my favorite purse I've ever owned, and definitely the only one I used so much that the hardware wore out, was a $60 impulse buy at Banana Republic in 2001, so go figure.


----------



## clydekiwi

LV fendi marc jacobs balenciaga prada


----------



## Dearest girl

1.Balenciaga.
2.Dior
3.Chanel
4.Louis Vuitton
5. Givenchy


----------



## Irene1

As of today: BV, Tod's, Ferragamo, YSL, Longchamp.


----------



## AjadsBeauty

Louis Vuitton
Channel
Prada
Givenchy
Alexander Wang


----------



## bags and bijoux

Everyday bags - Laurige and Mimi Berry
Clutch - Miller and Jeeves
Casual cotton tote bag - Helen Rawlinson


----------



## mutedfaith

Oroton - they used to be a great brand and I hope they return to making classic bags
Prada  - I love their beautiful totes and hobos
Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs - occasionally brings out a cute affordable bag
Louis Vuitton - I only love their Epi and Empreinte lines
Chanel - WAY over priced but I still love their bags and they know this about their customers lol


----------



## 2Spoiled

LV/GUCCI/COACH(casual wear)! Alexander Wang/YSL
And to throw around, I'm gonna get a MZ Wallace bag. I like their bags for everyday use!!


----------



## sdickson75

Gucci
Fendi
Burberry
Michael Kors
Coach

No particular order. Depends on occasion and mood......and wardrobe, of course.


----------



## tane4ka

I'm not a famous designer person and I love underestimated quality brands.. but.. 
I love a classic LV speedy and..
I woudl love to own a Chanel piece in my life time.
Other not so famous favourites are Radley London and Modalu (both UK brands) so far.


----------



## heaRtB

Balenciaga
Givenchy
Chloe
Celine
YSL


----------



## Silversun

Right now, my top 5 would be:

1. Hermes - beautiful quality, so many leathers and colours to choose from. Birkins and Kellys are of course HG bags, but I also love that H has a lot of very under the radar bags that still have the same level of workmanship and amazing quality of materials.

2. Bottega Veneta - also of beautiful quality. I'm really only a fan of the classic intrecciato Veneta, but it's just so slouchy and pillowy and soft and absolutely to die for.

3. Givenchy - love the brand aesthetic and ideas behind it, how everything is always a little edgy and gothic and they do such interesting seasonal prints. I also really dig the fact that a lot of their handbags are named for strong, difficult women, like the Antigona, the Pandora or the Lucrezia. 

4. Balenciaga - for all the colours! And the leather can be very addictive as well. I love a beautifully broken-in agneau leather but am equally enamoured of their holiday chevre.

5. ... this one is a bit hard to decide on. Perhaps Proenza, for their edgy street aesthestic - I particularly like the recent graffiti print PS1. But I don't really put it on the same level as the other 4.


----------



## MJLW

1) Chanel
2) Dior
3) Celine
4) LV
5) Saint Laurent


----------



## Rak Bags

Dooney & Bourke
Louis Vuitton
R.A.K. Bags
Marc Jacobs
off brands


----------



## Paws4ever

Oryany
Ralph Lauren
Marc Jacobs
Coach
B. Makowsky

Old school Kooba's


----------



## samalexis217

1.Prada 2. Saint Laurent 3. Balenciaga 4. LV 5. Burberry


----------



## mmmilkman

Givenchy, Prada (nylon), LV (monogram line), Muji (my toss around fabric canvas bags), Proenza (don't have one yet but want a PS1 large so badly)


----------



## jetstream7

Kenneth Cole New York
Furla

though I do like Tom Ford era YSL bags too.


----------



## lovingmybags

Bottega Veneta, Ferragamo, Lanvin, Prada, Tods


----------



## Twinmommy3901

LV- classic and never goes on sale 
Gucci- none of my Gucci bags have ever gave me any quality issues
Prada- understated and chic
Fendi- uncommon yet beautiful
Balenciaga- I don't own one yet but I'm dreaming of buying one so that means something


----------



## anjolapanda

Marc Jacobs
Mulberry
Saint Laurent (the new collection is absolutely beautiful)
Alexander Wang
Sophie Hulme


----------



## tessa06

LV - don't ever go on sale 
Chanel - love the classic look
Celine - gorgeous bags 
Prada - sophisticated yet simple 
Dior/YSL - it's a tie just coz I want a Diorissimo and I own a cabas chyc which I think is a gorgeous bag


----------



## amandamandy

I like:  Jimmy Choo, Gucci, LV, Prada, Chanel


----------



## wjinger

Prada, Dior, Hermes, YSL, Chanel


----------



## sarahdelrey

Givenchy
Céline
Ventidue
Giorgio Brato
Myriam Schaefer


----------



## VelvetKandy

LV
Chanel
Gucci
Jimmy Choo
Michael Kors


----------



## xxDxx

Chanel
Hermès
Prada
Chloé
Fendi


----------



## dhampson

Coach
Dooney
Michael Kors
Longchamp


----------



## ltbag

Balenciaga
Chloe
Reed Krakoff
Ferragamo
Coach


----------



## Fiery_di

Givenchy
Loewe
LV
Francesco Biasia
Furla


----------



## Nico_79

Only have 4, when I find a 5th I love I'll be in trouble!

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
LV


----------



## KW1

My favs at the moment (in order):
1.  Chanel 
2.  Hermes (these first two flip flop all the time for me)
3.  Oscar De La Renta
4.  LV (leathers only & non mono)
5.  Ferragamo
6.  BV 
7.  Lanvin
8.  Valentino
9.  Prada

I tend to carry large bags during the day and a clutch in the evening.  I don't care much for logos so no big C's on my Chanel, and other than on my luggage, no monos on my LVs!


----------



## meg_in_blue

Prada 
Louis Vuitton
Burberry
Miu Miu
Mulberry


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel
Marc Jacobs
YSL
4th & 5th still to be determined


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Hermes 
Chanel
Celine
Dior
Chloe


----------



## KW1

Ljlj said:


> Chanel
> Marc Jacobs
> YSL
> 4th & 5th still to be determined



You like the older bags I take it?  Do you like Saint Laurent's new collection?


----------



## grace04

Bottega Veneta 
Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Chloe
Ferragamo


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hermes
Chanel
Goyard

Cant think of any others


----------



## renyoj

Reed Krakoff
Celine
Valextra
Hermes
Jimmy Choo


----------



## enayan

Chanel, Celine, LV, Prada, Hermes, [Marc Jacobs (stam bag)]


----------



## Khad

Hermes Birkin 35 (for me the best bag ever)
Chanel reissue 2.55
Chanel jumbo Timeless ( beige or black in caviar leather)
Prada 
Louis Vuitton (Neverfull)
Longchamp (pliage)


----------



## bananadelrey

Fossil, Michael Kors, Tom Ford, Givenchy, Cole Hann.

Kind of all over the place lol


----------



## Younglove

Coach
Burberry 
Michael kors
Chanel


----------



## Tarhls

BV
MJ
Chanel
Dior
RM


----------



## txl

Michael Kors
Chanel
Prada 
Louis Vuitton 
??? I don't have a 5th favorite...


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

In no particular order mine are: 
Coach
Chanel
Guess
Kate Spade
LV


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Cole Haan
Alviero Martini
Lucky Brand


----------



## Dode99

Hermes (Kelly / Birkin bags)
Celine
Goyard
Chanel
Prada


----------



## sunnie_518

Chanel 
Dior 
Celine
Chloe
BV


----------



## mochimoca

This is more of a question than answer. I want to buy my first luxury handbag but don't know which one to choose from like LV, Chanel, Prada, Gucci. Is one brand rank higher, more prestige than other? Can someone give me some insights? TIA.


----------



## mtstmichel

Chanel
Chloe
Prada
Rebecca Minkoff
Kate Spade


----------



## matahari

Louis Vuitton
Louis Vuitton
Louis Vuitton
Louis Vuitton
Prada


----------



## gabz

Lv 
Coach
Rebecca minkoff

But i wanna try marc jacobs and aspire to own chanel one day.


----------



## Lena186

mochimoca said:


> This is more of a question than answer. I want to buy my first luxury handbag but don't know which one to choose from like LV, Chanel, Prada, Gucci. Is one brand rank higher, more prestige than other? Can someone give me some insights? TIA.



Chanel is definitely more prestigious than LV, Gucci or Prada


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe
Reed Krakoff
Marc Jacobs
Balenciaga
(tie) Longchamp/Alexander Wang


----------



## NikkNak728

Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Chloe
Chanel


----------



## nascar fan

1) Marc Jacobs
2) Valentino
3) Miu Miu

that's about it for me.
(anyone notice bal is not on my list?  Ha!  I just don't get it)


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> 1) Marc Jacobs
> 2) Valentino
> 3) Miu Miu
> 
> that's about it for me.
> (anyone notice bal is not on my list?  Ha!  I just don't get it)



You own one! Ahhh blasphemy


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> You own one! Ahhh blasphemy


 
Actually, three.  
ush:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LV
Hermes
Celine
Chanel
Givenchy


----------



## Yuki85

Hermes
Prada
Celine 
Chanel


----------



## luv_bagz

LV 
Anya Hindmarch 
Longchamp
Tods 
Furla


----------



## janenuqui

Coach
Miu Miu
Michael Kors
Burberry
Gucci

Coach is my favorite, because no matter how much abuse I throw at those bags, they are still ever so beautiful!


----------



## KaseyHK

Dolce & Gabbana
Versace
Bottega Veneta
Emilio Pucci
ETRO


----------



## goodtaste

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Gucci
Dooney & Bourke
Coach


----------



## pquiles

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga
Celine
Prada


----------



## Hermancat

Louis Vuitton 
Balenciaga
Jimmy Choo
Bottega Veneta
Alexander McQueen


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> Chloe
> Reed Krakoff
> Marc Jacobs
> Balenciaga
> (tie) Longchamp/Alexander Wang



Have to swap out Balenciaga for Ferragamo. Sorry, Bal...but Ferragamo stole my heart with my Sofia.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Prada
4. Balenciaga
5. Coach


----------



## Serva1

1. Hermès
2. Chanel
3. Salvatore Ferragamo
4. Louis Vuitton
5. Fendi


----------



## Wishsong

I think I have to change my previous list. Here's my updated one: 
1. Chanel
2.  LV
3.  Marc Jacobs
4.  Gucci
5.  Dooney


----------



## Wishsong

sperkylin said:


> I think I have to change my previous list. Here's my updated one:
> 1. Chanel
> 2.  LV
> 3.  Marc Jacobs
> 4.  Gucci
> 5.  Dooney



I think I love Prada but I don't have one simply because I cannot justify owning an expensive handbag which I'm not sure is made in Italy.  I have more Coach than Dooney but the quality and design of my Dooneys far outweigh Coach though their prices are almost comparable.


----------



## smom

In no particular order:
Goyard
Hermes
Bottega Veneta


----------



## annielull

1. chanel 
2. longchamp 
3. Balenciaga
4. Jerome Dreyfuss 
5. YSL 

honorable mentions:
marc jacobs (used to be my favorite, but their accessories don't seem as cutting edge as they used to be anymore..)
hermes (want one when i get older)
alexander wang


----------



## Raqy

Favs at this time:

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Coach
Campomaggi
Longchamp


----------



## missjesf

Balenciaga - A very classy-slouchy bag. Giant hardware can instantly dress it up while regular hardware can make it more young and edgy.
Marc Jacobs/MBMJ - Has very great styles and are suitable for everyday use. Out of all the bags I have, MJ designs make pulling things out from a purse very easy and convenient (sometimes when you have to pull out your wallet, you can get very frustrated with the zipper!!).
Louis Vuitton - CLASSIC.
Celine - Very, very good quality and unique design (signature wings). 
Givenchy - Nightingale + Pandora designs and color selections make the brand not only high-end but also very modern.

Kind of went into detail just to give out my thoughts based on my experiences with these brands


----------



## biribiri

Easily these:

- Bottega Veneta (i'm super careful with them--plan to keep them with me for a long time)
- Mulberry (their bags can be soo heavy though!)
- Chanel (the vintage designs)
- Prada (not the saffiano series unfortunately)
- Longchamp (useful bags which can take a proper beating and still come out looking pristine)


----------



## keidy12

Mines is:
1. LV
2. Chanel (my next purchase)
3. Gucci
4. Marc Jacobs
5. Coach


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

In no particular order:

Chloe
Bottega Veneta
Coach
Rebecca Minkoff
Balenciaga


----------



## vink

Chanel
Dior
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Coach


----------



## dangerouscurves

Right now it's:
1. Tod's
2. Ferragamo
3. Smythson
4. Hermes
5. Chloe


----------



## nakedjaxx

Chanel 
YSL
Balenciaga 
Prada
Mui Mui


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

rosej78 said:


> When it comes to choose favorite brand for bag I always prefer to buy Orla Kiely bags. I have a huge collection of Orla Kiely bags. The most amazing thing about these bags is that they are so durable and stylish too.
> Reference: - http://www.kilkennyshop.com/orlakiely.htm



you should post pics of your orla kiely collection. would love to see it as I have numerous myself.


----------



## fatsimax

In no particular order
Louis Vuitton 
D&B 
Kate Spade
Marc Jacobs
Coach (mainly vintage)


----------



## dreamingisfree

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Kate Spade
Tory Burch
Celine
Gucci


----------



## sarahmoon714

Lv
Chanel
Celine 
Givenchy


----------



## brandaholic

Bottega Veneta 
Givenchy 
Louis Vuitton 
Balenciaga 
Longchamp


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Chanel
Louis Vuitton 
Prada
Balenciaga 
Saint Laurent Paris


----------



## princessDD

LV 
Chanel 
Celine
Prada
Marc Jacobs


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel
Celine
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Mulberry
(YSL for clutches)


----------



## Kate_ch

1. Balenciaga
2. Moschino
3. D&G
4. Prada
5. LV


----------



## Shopqueen

Goyard
Longchamp
Philip Lim
Moynat
Kate Spade


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

1. Balenciaga
2. PRADA
3. YSL
4. Hermes ( piccotin, garden party)
5. LV


----------



## templewong

1. Bottega (recently fell in love - hard)
2. Chanel
3. Givenchy (Antigona & Nightingale)
4. Fendi (Chameleon, Selleria, 2jours)
5. Celine


----------



## lmchung

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
Prada
Celine

Pra


----------



## greenbottleblue

Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Fendi
Lanvin


----------



## pretty_abie

Chanel
Goyard
Celine
Saint Laurent
LV


----------



## myredstaffy

Hermes
Chanel 
Dior
Louis Vuitton
Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## loewejess

Mine :-

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Celine
4. YSL
5. Louis Vuitton


----------



## cherrycookies

1) Chanel
2) Chanel
3) Chanel 
4) Chanel 
5) H


----------



## Fashionistabags

1.Chanel
2.Chloe
3.Gucci
4. LV
5. Coach


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Balenciaga
Chloe

Can't think of a fifth one. I guess Fendi.


----------



## Sweetpea19

Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff
Alexander Wang
Michael Kors
Longchamp


----------



## Lushi

Hermes
Chanel
Celine
Dior
Bottega veneta


----------



## ghoztz

Hermes
Chanel
Givency
Proenza Schouler
Bottega Veneta


----------



## rosewine75

Has to be:
LV
Chanel
Gucci
Prada
Tod's


----------



## FATUME

LV
Lulu guinness
Chanel
Michael Kors
Fendi


----------



## marceylove

Louis Vuitton
Goyard
Chanel
Prada
Longchamp


----------



## kaye

Celine
Balenciaga
Prada
Proenza Schouler
Chanel

But not necessarily in that order lol


----------



## dbaum

Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacobs
Balenciaga
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Linea Pelle


----------



## Shipka

Hi All,

I just really "got into" designer handbags I can't say I know much but so far my favorite bands are:

Hermès
Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Balenciaga
Prada

Jean x


----------



## Danzin

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Gucci
Michael Kors
Tods


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

1. Chanel
2. Louis Vuitton 
3. Celine
4. Fendi
5. Gucci


----------



## missdicaprio

Prada, Celine, LV, Burberry, Fendi, Givenchy and Chanel.


----------



## MissLianne

Hard to decide which order this is in (depends my mood)... but here goes...

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Gucci 
Prada
Celine


----------



## Blackpatent

1. Chanel
2. Bally
3. Launer
4. Cabrelli
5. John Hort

A couple of these may be on the vintage side, but some of us are "Vintage" women!


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*My Top Five Brands:
1. Longchamp
2. Coach
3. Dooney & Bourke
4. Fossil
5. Juicy Couture*


----------



## Fun2BAround

1) Chanel
2) Valentino
3) Balenciaga
4) Jimmy Choo
5) YSL


----------



## KayuuKathey

1. Rebecca Minkoff
2. Tory Burch
3. Balenciaga
4. Chanel
5. Louis Vuitton

(Proenza Schouler and Alexander Wang goes up and down this list too)


----------



## GlobalGirlyGirl

In no particular order: 
1. Chanel
2. Valentino
3. Kate Spade
4. Alviero Martini
5. Furla


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Chanel
Prada
Louis Vuitton
Hermes
...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

This list changes, but currently my top five are:

Chanel
Tods
Mulberry
Chloe
Prada


----------



## tbbbjb

Hermes
Hermes
Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Gucci


----------



## poms

From my collection:
Longchamp
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Louis Vuitton
Gucci


----------



## vesna

YSL
Balenciaga
Miu Miu
Mulberry
Bottega Veneta


----------



## hellokittylover

Coach
LV
Marc Jacob
Chanel
Fendi


----------



## BagaliciousChic

Chanel
Prada
Miu miu
LV
Hermes


----------



## Fimpagebag

Louis Vuitton
Celine
Franco Sarto
Pollini
Dooney & Bourke


----------



## RKDubs

Of the bags I own, I would say:

LV
Gucci
Marc Jacobs 
Michael Kors
Coach


----------



## ReecesPieces

Right now...

1. Rebecca Minkoff 
2. Balenciaga
3. YSL or Louis Vuitton (tie)
4. I don't own (yet) Alexander Wang 
5. Botkier

FYI this took me forever to decide lol


----------



## Kashish@Kashish

I own n love them:

Chanel
LV
Gucci
Burberry 
Prada


----------



## Esquared72

I always end up updating this list every few months (I'm fickle like that)...

Marc Jacobs
Chloe
Ferragamo
Linea Pelle
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## pmburk

Not in any specific order:

Coach
Dooney & Bourke (mostly the vintage AWL bags)
Longchamp
Louis Vuitton
Burberry


----------



## Lisa Dewi

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga
Longchamp
Givenchy


----------



## Clauddy

Loewe
Carolina Herrera
Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Dior


----------



## scaredycat

Chanel 
Prada
Gucci
LV
Ferragamo


----------



## Elizabel

Ferragamo
Fendi
Anya Hindmarch
Tod's
Gucci


----------



## siriusblack44

Louis Vuitton
Fendi
Celine
Chanel
Prada


----------



## 4purse

Bottega Veneta
Valentino Rockstud
Louis Vuitton
Alexander McQueen
Bally

Current but subject to change


----------



## Necromancer

Dior
LV
MCM
Givenchy
Ungaro


----------



## LVoe4Me

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Marc By Marc Jacobs
4. Gucci
5. Michael Kors


----------



## jyyanks

Hermes
Louis Vuitton
Jimmy Choo
Marc Jacobs
Ferragamo


----------



## kjstevens

LV
Chanel
Burberry
Tori Burch
Gucci


----------



## lolalalo

1. Fossil
2. Furla
3. Kate spade


----------



## affairoftheart

Chanel
Balenciaga
Celine
Longchamp
Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Pianote

LV
Burberry
Tory Burch
Longchamp
Tod's


----------



## luv_bagz

LV
Longchamp
Fendi
MBMJ
DVF
MIchael Kors
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## jess236

Chloe
Balenciaga
Gucci
Louis Vuitton
Longchamp


----------



## platinum_babie

Balenciaga
Marc by Marc Jacobs
Salvatore Ferragamo
Kate Spade

Just four for now - i like specific bags from other brands, but i find myself really drawn to bags from the brands i really listed whenever i am browsing


----------



## MMlovesBags

Top 5:  Louis Vuitton, YSL, Philip Lim, Marc Jacobs, Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## sam48star

Chanel

LV

Hermes

Balenciaga 

Kooba


----------



## GoldenSwan

Chanel
Dior
Dolce & Gabbana
Miu Miu
Valentino


----------



## Sassyjgm

Coach
Michael Kors
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs


----------



## vickyhuang

Balenciaga, Chanel, Prada, LV, Hermes


----------



## MissFlubber

1. Chanel
2. Balenciaga
3. Prada
4. Mulberry
5. Celine


----------



## LaLaLea

Ferragamo
Coach
Tods
Kate Spade
Cole Haan


----------



## megt10

Balenciaga
Chanel
Hermes
Proenza Shouler
Bottega Veneta


----------



## dolce_bear

Balenciaga 
Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Rebecca Minkoff

Just the four for now! I haven't been drawn to any other designer. Yet.


----------



## lovebeibei

Celine
Chanel
Hermes


----------



## Lena186

Not liking any brand these days! Is that normal? Although I feel I need a new bag to spice up my wardrobe but seriously I'm not feeling any brand nowadays!


----------



## jules 8

LV, Balenciaga,  Gucci,  Goyard, Hermes


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

1)Chanel
2)Dior
3)Louis Vuitton 
4)Balenciaga
5)Givenchy


----------



## Phiomega

Prada
Givenchy
LV
Tod's
Coach


----------



## Euromutt86

Michael Kors, LV, Mark Cross, Kate Spade...


----------



## Apelila

Coach
Rebecca Minkoff
Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Burberry


----------



## GGspice25

LV
Prada
Chanel
Givenchy
Celine


----------



## eemia23

1. Chanel
2. Balenciaga
2. Givenchy
4. YSL
5. Prada


----------



## crazyforhermess

Hermes, BV, LV, Chanel miumiu


----------



## SnowBlossom

My favourites for me is Dior at the high end and Kate Spade at the low end.  But I love seeing Hermes carried by other people.  The bags aren't to my taste, but I appreciate their quality and craftsmanship.  

Outside of those, it's individual bags that attract me, not the brands.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I don't have 5 just 2


Givenchy 
Gucci


----------



## jav821

balenciaga
chanel 
givenchy
louis vuitton
proenza schouler


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino
Prada
Burberry
Marc Jacobs
I like the look of Chanel, but don't own any bags.


----------



## kodubs

Chanel , LV, Hermes, Victoria Beckham (yes I'm obsessed with her bags) and Miu Miu


----------



## gratytude

Lena186 said:


> Not liking any brand these days! Is that normal? Although I feel I need a new bag to spice up my wardrobe but seriously I'm not feeling any brand nowadays!


I am there with you...So many bags look similar...it's like they all look at each other, take certain features from everyone, and then re mix them to make "their" version of their new bag...and though I know, that everything is a rehash of something already done before...There is just so much of it today - choices are endless from each brand...that it is getting a little dry out there...ready for something new and fresh!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Balenciaga
MZ Wallace
Reed Krakoff
Lotuff
Kate Spade


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Louis Vuitton

Hermes

Chanel

Bottega Veneta

Balenciaga.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My top five bag brands at the moment are:

Chanel
Chloe
Tods
Prada
Mulberry


----------



## jackosabel

1. LV
2. Balenciaga
3. Chanel
4. Prada
5. Hermes


----------



## leechiyong

Of my own:  Reed Krakoff, Elaine Turner, Louis Vuitton, RTH Leather, Gucci

Overall:  Louis Vuitton from above, Tiffany & Co, Hermes, Chanel, Valextra


----------



## whtcldjd

marc jacobs
proenza schouler
chloe
givenchy
ysl


----------



## hunger game

LV
Fendi
Hermes
Kate spade
Chanel


----------



## teeguu

1. Louis Vuitton (Something about them makes my heart flutter like no other)
2. Chanel (Every lady or aspiring lady's handbag)
3. Longchamp (So chic, practical, affordable)
4. Balenciaga (Just got what the hype is about) 
5. Gucci (I like their leather collection and you don't see them everywhere)


----------



## Jen123

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Louis Vuitton
> 
> Hermes
> 
> Chanel
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> 
> Balenciaga.




I am so excited, I finally found someone with the same exact 5 as me! I posted here almost a year ago and this is the first time someone else has the same 5


----------



## ktdch

balenciaga, gucci, LV, Chloe, Tod's


----------



## Lena186

My new list!
-Chanel
-Givenchy
-Dior
-Celine 
-Prada(not so much tho)


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

In no particular order:

Michael Kors
Marc Jacobs
Kate Spade
Tory Burch
Fossil


----------



## cherrycookies

Hermes
Chanel 
LV
Celine
Prada 

My list keeps changing though


----------



## lvlouis

LV  
Prada 
Chanel 
Michael Kors  
Gucci


----------



## dewybaby

I'm 20 so I don't see myself affording premier brands any time in the foreseeable future. So my current top 5 would be:

Fossil
Michael Kors
Juicy Couture
Rebecca Minkoff
Mulberry (this one is pretty out of reach for me unfortunately)

My list probably comes across as left field-ish, or at least among my circle of friends since most of them are into the kate spade / coach type brands (ie glam & girly). 

I, on the other hand, prefer simple and clean designs (the new juicy bags fit these descriptions surprisingly well!) so I'm usually the weird one when it comes to purse preferences. 

Would be interesting to know if anyone shares my preferences in bags!


----------



## dewybaby

SnowBlossom said:


> Outside of those, it's individual bags that attract me, not the brands.




THIS. I don't have a holy grail brand that is perfect to me but if I like a design then I like it. While there are brands that speak to me more (and some that don't), the main criterion remains the bag itself. I used to think I would never buy a coach bag (feels too mature for me, maybe b/c my mum is a coach girl) but started lusting after the coach Kiki hobo after the first time I saw it. (Oh yeah I also used to proclaim my dislike for hobo bags) :shame:  well just shows that you never know for sure!


----------



## peaches815

I purchase bags based on looks as another post mentions. I love vintage bags. In reply to this post:
Michael Kors
LV
Chanel- my next purchase
Ballenciaga
Hermes- I want one


----------



## Jesssh

Revising my list:

Celine
Givenchy
Tiffany
Coach
Fendi

Of course, all I buy is Coach because of the price point, and one RM bag so far.

I seem to be committed to smooth matte leather, so the quilted, pebbled, patent, coated canvas, fabric, saffiano and exotics drop off my wish list rather quickly. Never say never, though.


----------



## MsInternational

Prada 
Chloe
MiuMiu
Dior
Gucci


----------



## Sophia888

Hi Ladies

If you like the Birkin type bag but cannot afford it ...what other bags that are similar design at a fraction of the price? Welcome any suggestions.

Many thanks!


----------



## LuxChic

Sophia888 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> If you like the Birkin type bag but cannot afford it ...what other bags that are similar design at a fraction of the price? Welcome any suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks!



Look into Moynat.  They are also handmade, the leather is wonderful and they are timeless classics.  There is a thread on the brand on tpf


----------



## cheidel

My five favorite brands, in no particular order are:

Michael Kors
Louis Vuitton
Ralph Lauren
Dooney & Bourke
Marc Jacobs


----------



## bluebellrose

coach, roots, fossil, and anything that catches my eye


----------



## Silversun

Hermes
Givenchy
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga
Loewe


----------



## Jesssh

Sophia888 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> If you like the Birkin type bag but cannot afford it ...what other bags that are similar design at a fraction of the price? Welcome any suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks!



I tried on this Saint Laurent sac de Jour leather tote yesterday - it was beautiful - but I have never seen a Birkin so I don't know if it's even close:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-leather-tote/3443089

The one I looked at had suede on the sides - gorgeous!


----------



## shopbb

I can't name it by BRAND, because I don't love everything that the whole brand comes out with, (I love love one bag, but hate another bag from the same brand)here to be more specific.

1. Hermes - Kelly, lindy, constance
2. Chanel - Boy
3. Celine - luggage totes in any size, box
4. Givenchy - Antigona
5. YSL - clutches


----------



## babesnstuds

Alexander Wang
Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Rebecca Minkoff
Givenchy 
YSL


----------



## Younna

Chanel
Céline
Chloé
YSL
Hermès

Now if you ask me which I can afford the list is slightly different


----------



## MissMMO

Chanel
Givenchy
Louis Vuitton
Hermes
YSL


----------



## bakeacookie

Louis Vuitton

Chanel

Marc by Marc Jacobs

Hermes 

Longchamp


----------



## Bitten

Like others, I have difficulty going black and white on brands, because it's more likely to be a particular bag or two from a specific brand that I love - I'm not a natural lemming  also I don't have the disposable income to just purchase bag after bag after bag...every bag in my collection has to earn its place  

However, if I had to choose brands, I would nominate:

Anya Hindmarch

Smythson

Bottega Veneta

Prada

Loewe

Interestingly, while I have a classic Chanel double flap (beige caviar with SH) and an Hermes Birkin, I don't lust after bags from these brands - I have the two bags I adore, the rest of the designs don't really float my boat. The exceptions would be a matching Chanel flap in black caviar with GH (then I'd have Chanel for summer and winter ) and possibly an Hermes Constance Elan in one of the blues with GH.  Whereas, I can always find something I really like at Anya Hindmarch or Prada.


----------



## lenarmc

1. Vintage Coach
2. Vintage Dooney
3.  Michael Kors
4.  Classic Prada nylons
5.  Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## ForeverInPink

jen123 said:


> i am so excited, i finally found someone with the same exact 5 as me! I posted here almost a year ago and this is the first time someone else has the same 5



+2!


----------



## jeya13

This changes for me all the time! Currently you can see the brands I like in my siggy - i love soft slouchy leather for big bags, more structure for my smaller bags and crossbodies and overall lighter weight is key


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Agree with most posters - I tend to fall in love with a bag. My favs throughout the years (in order of my current loves):

1.  Bal
2.  Chloe
3.  BV
4.  Gucci
5.  Burberry

Honorable mention:  Henri Bendel. I have 2 and love both. And Kate - I found one at a consignment shop that is the softest, slouchiest leather I've ever had. And couldn't beat the price!


----------



## KayuuKathey

My list is so revolving but i Love these so much:

1. Coach
2. Rebecca Minkoff
3. Tory Burch
4. Chanel
5. Proenza Schouler


----------



## Kitty S.

This is harder than I thought... I can't seem to give a straight answer

Hermes
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Dior 
Louis Vuitton/Chloe/Gucci/Prada 
(Alexander McQueen and Judith Leiber for clutches)


----------



## andreaVvintage

My top 5:
Hermes
Chanel
Celine
Loewe
Mulberry


----------



## Butterlite

My top 5:

LV
Givenchy
Mansur Gavriel
Bimba and Lola
Orla Kiely


----------



## princess_xoxo

Coach
Dooney & Bourke
Longchamp
Rebecca Minkoff
Brahmin


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Alexander Wang
Rebecca Minkoff
Foley & Corinna
Botkier
Marc Jacobs 

All based off the bags I'm currently using most often.


----------



## PrincessCypress

These are based on bags I own:

Hermès
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga

I don't have a #5, but if I had to choose a designer of a bag I don't own, it would be Valentino.


----------



## Aluxe

Aluxe said:


> Chanel
> YSL
> Givenchy
> Balenciaga
> Bottega Veneta





Aluxe said:


> Hmm, funny how a year passes and one of my favorite brands is no longer on this list -
> 
> Celine
> Chanel
> Givenchy
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga



I enjoy doing this around the same time each year and its my 3rd year in a row -

Celine
Chanel
Givenchy
Balenciaga

I only have 4 from personal experience, but I'd add Hermes as my 5th because I love the leathers, colors and diversity of pieces.


----------



## Kitty S.

Aluxe said:


> I enjoy doing this around the same time each year and its my 3rd year in a row -
> 
> Celine
> Chanel
> Givenchy
> Balenciaga
> 
> I only have 4 from personal experience, but I'd add Hermes as my 5th because I love the leathers, colors and diversity of pieces.




This is great! I should try to remember to do the same


----------



## PurseAnnie

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Dior
4. LV
 only 4 on my list


----------



## ladakini

1. Vintage alligator bags prior to 1950
2. LV
3. Chanel
4. Smythson
5. Ferragamo (most delicious leathers ever)


----------



## LabelLover81

Mine have changed:

Valentino
Chanel
Dior
Fendi
Prada


----------



## baodidi

LV
Prada
Coach
Longchamp
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## cyanidestyling

.


----------



## ladakini

Love the diversity here, even within each person's list
Admit I am giving a second look at bags I hadn't considered before
Oh my&#8230; more bags to tempt me <sigh>


----------



## cyanidestyling

Miu Miu 
Marc Jacobs/Marc by Marc
Proenza
Mulberry
3.1 Phillip Lim (I like to pretend that the whole Phillip for Target disaster didn't happen)


xx, Dylan


----------



## tryme_clement

1. Bottega Veneta 

2. Givenchy 

3. Saint Laurent Paris

4. Versace 

5. Balenciaga


----------



## Esquared72

Currently:

Longchamp
Marc Jacobs/MbMJ
Chloe
Kate Spade
Ferragamo


----------



## barskin

Hermes
Givenchy
Prada
Louis Vuitton
Dior




Okay...Now, here's my list of favorites that I actually can occasionally purchase:


Michael Kors (the Michael/Michael Kors line)
Ralph Lauren (the Lauren/Ralph Lauren line)
Coach
Kate Spade
DKNY


----------



## barskin

cyanidestyling said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim (I like to pretend that the whole Phillip for Target disaster didn't happen)




I keep wishing I had bought up every Philip Lim for Target in my local store. I could have been making a fortune on eBay.


----------



## cam37

chloe
miu miu
fendi
marc Jacobs
sophie Hulme


----------



## TLeela

Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacob, Prada, Celine, Tory burch!!


----------



## RKDubs

RKDubs said:


> Of the bags I own, I would say:
> 
> LV
> Gucci
> Marc Jacobs
> Michael Kors
> Coach




I posted this originally in 2013 and I have to update. Right now I'm mostly wearing LV and Marc Jacobs. I actually sold all my Coach purses (except for one nice leather bag) and I also sold all of my monogram MK pieces (kept the leather bags). Definitely trying to have a smaller, more elegant collection now that I'm in my late 20s  I'm really loving my MJ leather bags and my new Evora MM in DE


----------



## authprada

1) Burberry
2) Prada
3) Chanel
4) Louis Vuitton
5) Gucci


----------



## roztayger.com

Tsatsa, PB 0110, Laael, Clare Vivier, and Bonastre


----------



## CoachCruiser

Dior, Chanel, Saint Laurent, Valentino, Coach - in no particular order


----------



## Louiebabeee

Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Gucci, Coach, Fossil.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Chanel, LV (understated styles only), Coach (leather only), vintage Etienne Aigner, Bottega Veneta


----------



## Maice

It's changed a bit from the last time I posted in this thread. My list is now Balenciaga, Prada, LV, Chanel, Celine


----------



## patsybeach

-Delvaux
-Mark Cross 
-Bally (vintage designs and some of the newer ones)
-Longchamp (I have used and abused my nylon shopper and leather satchel and they're still in   one piece)
-Saint Laurent


----------



## beadharmony

Balenciaga
Longchamp
Louis Vuitton
Bottega Veneta
Mulberry


----------



## J.A.N.

1.Louis Vuitton
2.Chanel
3.Mulberry
4.Christian Dior
5.Gucci


----------



## cowey1973

Bottega veneta
Mulberry
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Hermes


----------



## yeeuns

Chanel 
Hermès 
Celine 
Balenciaga 

Can't think of a 4th.. Of all the bags i own that aren't listed above.. My favorite would be Stella McCartney.


----------



## rachelsmith16

Celine
Chanel
Hermes 
Prada 
Givenchy


----------



## Lena186

rachelsmith16 said:


> Celine
> Chanel
> Hermes
> Prada
> Givenchy



Great list


----------



## rachelsmith16

Lena186 said:


> Great list




Thanks! Would anyone be able to help me. I'm buying a hermes clicclac tomorrow in black and gold. I'm deciding between narrow and wide. (Price doesn't matter)


----------



## PrincessCypress

rachelsmith16 said:


> Thanks! Would anyone be able to help me. I'm buying a hermes clicclac tomorrow in black and gold. I'm deciding between narrow and wide. (Price doesn't matter)
> View attachment 2578448
> View attachment 2578449


This is the wrong thread to ask about a Clic Clac, rachelsmith16...but I prefer the wide one. I have 4 of the wide ones and none of the narrow ones.


----------



## santokkie82

In no particular order:

Mulberry
Tom ford
Mark Scott
Smythson
Proenza schouler

All are simple bags, very discreet logos (if any at all), very nice leather. Very expensive though!


----------



## Portia18568

Hi I am new to the purseforum.  But I love 


Louis Vuitton 
Gucci
Chanel 
Michael Kors 
Ted Baker


----------



## serenityneow

Celine, Givenchy, Fendi, Yves Saint Laurent, Balenciaga


----------



## yenskiboo

Chanel Celine YSL LV Hermes.


----------



## Floramonica

Prada
Bvlgari 
Miu Miu
Marc Jacobs (made in italy)
Gucci


----------



## princess288428

Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Dior, Celine.

Used to like Balenciaga but I have since so fallen out of love with anything B.


----------



## shopbb

Celine (luggages)
Balenciaga 
Chanel (boy bag!)
hermes (Kelly!)
Fendi (peekaboo)


----------



## sparklysushi

Vivienne Westwood (Although quality isn't great) then Chanel....then don't really have favourites after that.


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel
Hermes
Givenchy
Celine
Balenciaga


----------



## DebbieC

In no particular order

Mulberry
Chanel
Givenchy
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga


----------



## Lugzury

1. Michael Kors
2. Gucci
3. Marc Jacobs
4. Coach


----------



## babysarah

Hermes
Dior
Longchamp
Prada
YSL


----------



## missdicaprio

Chanel
Celine
Prada
Louis Vuitton
Hermes


----------



## bunnyworld

Chanel
LV
Prada
Longchamp
Hermes (But I haven't get any bag from there yet!)


----------



## soonergirl

Realistic - Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Brahmin
Dreaming - Dior, Fendi


----------



## Kvier

My faves are: Prada, Louis Vuitton, Celine, Balenciaga, and Chanel &#128522;


----------



## Enchanted Dream

Dior
Chanel
Hermes
Fendi
Celine


----------



## pringirl

1. MbMJ
2. Longchamp
3. Kate Spade
4. Rebecca Minkoff
5. LV


----------



## bonnielulu

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Celine
3. Chanel
4. Gucci
5. Hermes


----------



## HiromiT

In alpha order 
Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta
Celine
Chanel
Givenchy


----------



## iamSheaspearl

1. Kate Spade
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Michael Kors
4. Longchamp
5. Balenciaga


----------



## balletmom

Hermes 
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Celine
Dior


----------



## Sunshinediamond

Prada
Chanel
Dior
Mulberry
Proenza Schouler


----------



## bags4lyfe

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Prada
Hermes 
Gucci


----------



## SeleneMarta

Dior
Prada
Fendi
Balenciaga
Not yet sure on the fifth


----------



## brendasetijo

Chanel
Balenciaga
Hermes
Louis vuitton
Celine


----------



## megustapurses

Current contemporary favorites: Coach,Tory Burch, and Mario Hernandez (Colombian Designer) 
Premier Wish list: Love, Alex, and Balenciaga.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

LV
Hermes
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga


----------



## cbk021726

Chanel
Louis vuitton
Dior
Balenciaga
Prada


----------



## luvpandas8

Chanel
LV
Chloe
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs


----------



## kisskissbagbag

1. Proenza Schouler
2.Givenchy 
3. Chanel 
4. Sophie Hulme
5. Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## kisskissbagbag

1. Proenza Schouler
2.Givenchy 
3. Chanel 
4. Sophie Hulme
5. Rebecca Minkoff/ Alexander Wang


----------



## collegechic

Alphabetically
Dior ( I love their creative handbags but I would never use them as they don't fit into my wardrobe)
Dooney & Burke
Brahmin
Longchamp 
Philip Lim 3.1


----------



## cyanidestyling

barskin said:


> I keep wishing I had bought up every Philip Lim for Target in my local store. I could have been making a fortune on eBay.




Lol definitely!
Everything in that line besides the leopard weekender was HIDEOUS


----------



## Venessa84

Salvatore Ferragamo
Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Marc Jacobs
Burberry


----------



## cyanidestyling

(In ascending order from most favorite)
1. Marc Jacobs/MbMJ - Just breathtaking. So classic and well-made. Never trendy (a Stam could still be worn today, unlike a Paddington or a Baguette).
2. Louis Vuitton - classic, amazing construction and quality, affordable
3. Alexander Wang - edgy, hip, modern, affordable
4. Givenchy - Parisian, subtle, "discreet luxury"
5. Miu Miu - girly, classic, colorful


----------



## Rayeness

1. Gucci 

2. Louis Vuitton 

3.  Prada

4.  Tory Burch

5.  Dooney and Burke 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ana16kin

1. Loewe

2. Givenchy

3. Saint Laurent

4. Alexander Wang

5. Gucci


----------



## Urbania Doll

1. Louis Vuitton - lightweight, classic, everyday
2. Coach - affordable, good service, value, fun to look at
3. Prada - simple
4. Chanel - classic, elegant
5. ???


----------



## flyingkid

1. Goyard

2. Saint Laurent

3. Balmain

4. ?

5. ?


----------



## Icy Melona

Chloe (I love the designs)
Salvatore Ferragamo (because the bags are light)
Balenciaga (for the city bags which are so light to carry)

So far, that's the list.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

1. Givenchy - great leather and style at a good price point.
2. Celine - trendsetting design, good leather.
3. Chanel - for classics.
4. Prada - for work bags.
5. YSL - good quality hip bags.


----------



## hikkichan

1. Balenciaga for the lush leather and rocker chic look

2. Chanel for their timeless classics

3. Proenza Schouler for their versatile PS1

4. Goyard because they have the nicest monogram

5. YSL because of their gorgeous but underrated designs


----------



## amajoh

Louis Vuitton (my fave, just lovely and classic)

Chanel (gorgeous, feminine, classy)

Kate Spade (structured, girly, fun)

Henri Bendel (I don't know what it is about this brand, but I adore it)

Vera Bradley (practical for outdoor activities, easy to clean, carefree)



I don't own anything by Chanel because it's not practical for my life right now, but one day&#8230; oh, one day. M/L flap in Black/Navy/Fuchsia with GHW, you will be miiiiine


----------



## Minion89

1. Chanel
2. Dior
3. LV
4. Mulberry
5. Gucci


----------



## apink

1. Balenciaga - City, practical for any occassion
2. LV - Neverfull, the name says it all
3. Chanel - Classic Flap, for the status & satisfaction
4. Mulberry - simply chic
5. Chloe - for the design 

Ps : no 1 & 4 are still on my waiting list. &#128513;


----------



## lnw85

My experience is limited but from what I've had access to these are my favorites: Balenciaga, Rebecca Minkoff, Fendi, Kate Spade, Dooney

I do love YSL and am currently waiting on my first of that brand so that may creep into the ranking.  I also think Chanel, Chloe, and Prada are beautiful but I just can't really speak to them.
For some reason Hermes bags don't speak to me but I think its because I'm a slouchy leather kinda gal but I think the fact that they are handcrafted by artisans is fabulous and definitely makes them covetable.


----------



## DiorrificLady

Dior.. Hermes.. Asprey.. And Fendi.. Just four brands I love more than others.


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Chanel, Prada, Miu Miu, Bal, & Hermes (yet to own a handbag from H)


----------



## Pimpernel

Le Tanneur, Liebeskind, Chloè, Longchamp, Furla.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Louis Vuitton, Chanel , Hermes that's all


----------



## nakedjaxx

What I can pick 5?

Chanel
Gucci
Celine
Balgencia
YSL


----------



## stephy_tq

Hermes, Celine, chanel, balenciaga,


----------



## klatte

Bottega Veneta, Louis Vuitton, Longchamp, Chanel


----------



## misslindala

- LV (So many classics & durable SLGs)
- Chanel (Classy & feminine &#10084;&#65039; Classic Flap)
- Celine (&#10084;&#65039; the Luggage tote & Phantom)
- Prada (&#10084;&#65039; the Saffiano bag)
- Givenchy (&#10084;&#65039; the Antigona bag)

I love classics, simple, and structured bags as you can tell. Also really love the MK Selma bag for its structured look


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mine would be:

-GIVENCHY

-Chanel

-Hermes

-Balenciaga

-Celine

I don't own an Hermes and Celine handbags yet maybe in future.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Hermes
Chanel
Celine
Lana Marks
Goyard


----------



## Graciesmum

Chanel, Balenciaga, Saint Laurent, Valentino, Everlane


----------



## Chanel316

Chanel
Dior
LV - no monogram
Balenciaga
Proenza Schouler


----------



## keodi

Chanel, Hermes, and Louis vuitton.


----------



## sassification

Chanel, givenchy, saint laurent, Celine, Lv


----------



## kikay1024

It would be Chanel, Celine, Tods,  Givenchy & Hermes for me...


----------



## LadySwan

hermes, lv, fendi, loewe


----------



## savage1rose

Chanel
LV
Fendi
Prada
Gucci


----------



## Maice

Mine changed a bit again - it is now Balenciaga, Prada, LV, Bottega Veneta, Chanel


----------



## theringmaster1

1. Dio[FONT=&quot]r--lad[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT] dio[FONT=&quot]r, g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ranville, miss dio[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]2. He[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rmes--bi[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rkin, clutches[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]. Givench[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y--nightingale, antigona
4. Louis Vuitton--the ve[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rnis line[/FONT], alma, tivoli
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]. Fendi--baguette, peekaboo, chameleon
6. the olde[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r Ma[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rc Jacobs Stam and the Celine Phantom have g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rown on me although I don't think I would eve[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r bu[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y them--[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rathe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r save up fo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r m[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y favo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rite b[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rands...[/FONT]


----------



## MrGoyard

Goyard
Balenciaga
Phillip Lim
Hermes
Céline


----------



## loubprincess

Chanel

Celine

Givenchy

YSL

LV


----------



## Freckles1

Dior
Celine
Hermes
Chanel
Louis Vuitton


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Mine are

1) Hermes - love their quality, design and timelessness
2) Louis Vuitton - perfect low maintenance, nothing is as sturdy and hardwearing as an LV
3) Goyard - love the pattern
4) Balenciaga - gorgeous designs and leathers
5) Chanel - adore the feminine styles


----------



## shopboy

Balenciaga (3 Weekenders, 1 Work)
Chanel (2 totes that I hardly use but love nonetheless)
Givenchy
Hermes
Valentino

Hoping to get either a Givenchy or Valentino for my next bag. Hermes is currently still out of reach though I'll love a 50cm Lindy!


----------



## Cherdar7

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Balenciaga
Prada
MK


----------



## flowerboy

Hermes
Chanel
LV
Dior
Longchamp


----------



## SweetCherries

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Dior
Burberry


----------



## AngelaJI

Burberry
Kate Spade
Longchamp
Dior


----------



## Joannadyne

Valentino
Chloe
Bottega Veneta
Louis Vuitton
Ferragamo


----------



## MeowWhiskers

Hermes 
Chanel
Marc Jacobs
Bottega Veneta
Fendi


----------



## Goodfrtune

Hermes
Chanel
LV
Dior
Gucci


----------



## Moving to Texas

MK, Dooney, Fossil, Coach and Betsey Johnson


----------



## PrincessCypress

PrincessCypress said:


> These are based on bags I own:
> 
> Hermès
> Chanel
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga
> 
> I don't have a #5, but if I had to choose a designer of a bag I don't own, it would be Valentino.



Now I have a #5...Tiffany & Co. (I just got my first one, a Metropolitan crossbody).


----------



## Catash

Mine:
Balengiaga
Chloe
Givenchy
Mulberry
LV


----------



## elzi

Chanel
LV (leather collection)
Celine
Balenciaga
Givenchy


----------



## sundaymornings

Chanel and Dior for their classic timelessness. 
Balenciagia for that young, hip factor. 
Longchamp for its affordability and sturdiness (my large Planetes has been to hell and back and still looks pretty darn good).
Salvatore Ferragamo for their understated but elegant designs. I like how they're classy but also functional and reliable. Like their shoes!

I'd like to throw in Céline as honourable mention b/c I for one am thrilled they're making a comeback.

And of course Hermès but I don't think that counts b/c I don't own one [yet]. Just pure fantasy at the moment!


----------



## murt

The bags I carry the most are vintage Cashin-designed Coach bags (or the Bonnie Cashin for Meyers bags). Love the quality and they are so practical. 

Otherwise I have three BV bags, but rarely if ever carry them.


----------



## celcea

Oh my, this is a hard one. Today I would say:

-Givenchy
-Balenciaga
-Saint Laurent
-Chanel
-Celine

Of course, every brand does have their beautys and their beasts, no collection is perfect (except maybe mine, if I just get enough money..   )


----------



## mtstmichel

Chanel
Prada
Chloe
Rebecca Minkoff
Kate Spade


----------



## Izzy48

Mulberry, Fendi, Dolce &Gabanna, Bottega Veneta, and Gucci


----------



## JennieC917

Chanel
Prada
Marc Jacobs
Louis Vuitton
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Lena186

In the meantime, only three brands...
Chanel
Givenchy
Prada



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mitzy

Balenciaga
Rebecca Minkoff
Coach
Kate Spade
YSL

Yeah, I am all over the place.


----------



## rowy65

Based on what I own:
Chanel
Dior
Proenza Schouler
Louis Vuitton 
Balenciaga 

New brands I own or currently obsessing about:
Mansur Gavriel
Faure le Page


----------



## Bhz

1. Bottega Veneta- just gets more beautiful with wear
2. Hermes
3. Chloe
4. Longchamp- you can't ruin these bags
5. LV


----------



## slang27

Current faves
(Not in order of merit)

1. Goyard - lightweight and love the chevron design. Own the St. Louis and belvedere but not a fan of the other designs though 
2. BV - enuff said. Luxury to a T.
3. Stella mccartney Falabellas - when I wanna up my cool factor lol
4. Fendi - makes good quality purses in general IMHO
5. Prada (my pradas used to take the most beatings including having a friend spill coffee all over one of them but they have survived unscathed and looking like new)


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

At the moment
Balenciaga
Tom ford
LV
Rebecca minkoff
Proenza schouler

Honorable mention: sophie hulme


----------



## Lena186

slang27 said:


> Current faves
> (Not in order of merit)
> 
> 1. Goyard - lightweight and love the chevron design. Own the St. Louis and belvedere but not a fan of the other designs though
> 2. BV - enuff said. Luxury to a T.
> 3. Stella mccartney Falabellas - when I wanna up my cool factor lol
> 4. Fendi - makes good quality purses in general IMHO
> 5. Prada (my pradas used to take the most beatings including having a friend spill coffee all over one of them but they have survived unscathed and looking like new)



Was the Prada which got a coffee shower Saffiano one?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## slang27

Lena186 said:


> Was the Prada which got a coffee shower Saffiano one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




No it was the cervo leather. I have had many bags and the prada cervo
Is one tough cookie!


----------



## Lena186

slang27 said:


> No it was the cervo leather. I have had many bags and the prada cervo
> Is one tough cookie!



That's good to know, thank you


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Maice

Mine changed again...

1. Balenciaga
2. Prada (notably the older models)
3. LV
4. Bottega Veneta
5. Longchamp


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Only 2 at the moment
LV 
Prada


----------



## jackosabel

Chanel
Balenciaga
LV
Prada
Givenchy


----------



## KaseyHK

pre-2011 Rebecca Minkoff
Chloe
Burberry
Etro
Kipling


----------



## authenticplease

Fendi

Balenciaga

Sara Battaglia

Givenchy

Alexander McQueen deManta clutches


----------



## SplendidThings

Gosh just 5! LOL!  My tastes changes over time but  Louis Vuitton and Chanel are always at the top of my list. The others right now are:
Prada
Celine
Brahmin
Michael Kors
Coach


----------



## ReiChan1

Hmmmm... I'm fairly new to TPF and still only in my "gateway" phase of bag addiction but...

1. Hermes: Obviously I don't have one (yet hehe), but I spend a good 20 minutes on Newbury street drooling over their gorgeous window display and stunning leather.... I dream of having a Kelly, Birkin, Picotin Lock or a Lindy in the future.....

2. LV: Actually, I'm just not a monogram girl so I tend to stay away from the mono canvas... But I do love me some Damier Ebene and Epi Leather.... Although the empreinte leather has grown on me exponentially.... I don't have LV either (I'm such a dreamer aren't I?) but I dream about having a Speedy 25 Bandouliere or just an adorable Eva Clutch/Favorite Clutch. I love the ZCP and the Zippy Compact Wallet too....

3. Celine: Their designs are beautiful and innovative, their leather is soooooo yummy and the colors are gorgeous! What more can I say?? I'm dazzled by the All Soft bag (and its adorable little pouch. Can you tell I have a thing for SLGs??), the Belt Bag and of course the Luggage Totes!

4. Fendi: Okay, this may be the only brand on this list of which I actually own something from. A little embarrassing, but the only thing I have from Fendi is a small saffiano leather Crayons Pochette... And I still love it soooo much! I used to wear all by itself, but me being a tall girl (5'9.5" or about 175 cm), it looked kind of ridiculous. So, I now carry it inside my Longchamp leather as a small "essentials" pouch. Again, I'm not a fan of their Zucca or Zucchino print. But I love their 2Jours, their SLGs, the Peekaboo, pretty much anything that is of their gorgeous leather and deeply saturated colors. Love!

5. Chanel: I know I'm going to get death threats now, but I don't think that the classic black with gold hardware Chanel double flap is for me... Actually, I rather love their grey, silver, pale pink and nude renditions, esp. worn crossbody or messenger style... So nonchalant yet stunning!!!! Of course the quality is amazing, and the real reason Chanel's near the top is because of their SLGs.... I first began my obsession when one of my favorite Youtubers displayed her new gunmetal quilted compact wallet... But now, I fell head over heels for their camellia-imprinted wallets, every size and color!!

Honorable Mentions:

Longchamp: I think the only label of which I have multiple (in my still early collection): The LP Backpack in Bilberry, the LP Cuir Platinum Large and the XL Darshan tote in yellow (In which my mother takes very, very often.)

Tod's: Their leather is beautiful, and their bags are so understated yet intelligent and sophisticated!

Gucci: Not the Guccisima, no monogram and no soho large "GG" on the front, but I LOVE the bamboo bags! My mother only just considered getting a non-contemporary bag when she saw orange (I forgot the name) leather messenger-style large bag with a bamboo toggle by them.

I know my post is longer than most but I really really realllyyyyy needed an outlet. * sigh * the only person I know with the same addiction as mine is my mother, and she is so opinionated about her bags: Strictly Coach, Dooney, Longchamp, but she'll admire Tod's and Gucci leather. Thanks for reading so far. (I feel like I've been talking to myself)


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I think I have posted here sometime ago, but my fave brands have changed a lot since I joined tPF, take a hint on my username haha!

1. Hermes
2. LV
3. Celine
4. Saint Laurent
5. Chanel (Only the O-case and the Boy bags and also the WOC's - others are just way to feminine)

Honorable Mentions: Proenza Schouler, Balenciaga, Givenchy, Prada, Valentino, Dior Homme, Alexander Wang, Il Bisonte, Goyard, Cartier and a few more, but these are on top of my head...


----------



## Anamaya

Hermes 
Chanel
Fendi
Chloé
Dolce&Gabbana


----------



## DiJe40

Mulberry
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Delvaux
Longchamp


----------



## julietta_jolie

1. Hermes (Birkin, Kelly, Lindy)
2. Valentino (beautiful & feminine)
3. Gucci (only leather - great quality)
4. Celine (luggage, phantom & classic box)
5. Prada (love my limited edition fairy print bag, but hate saffiano leather styles)

Honorable mention: Balenciaga, Ferragamo & Bucket bag by Mansur Gavriel


----------



## Aniesha.noor

1. Louis vuitton 
2. Balenciaga 
3. Prada 
4. Gucci 
5. Longchamp 

For one of THe brand i have plenty of of them (longchamp of course) and only one of each bag from THe other brand. Perhaps Will add later in THe future..


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purseaholic6

Lv
Longchamp


----------



## Elise.J

Louis Vuitton
Hermes
Gucci
Aspinal of London
Mulberry


----------



## emilu

dior
loeffler randall
rebecca minkoff
balenciaga
longchamp


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Prada & Balenciaga


----------



## Young1987

Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Louis Vuitton
Dior
Hermes


----------



## KerriKatherine

Chanel, Celine, Balenciaga, LV & Givenchy


----------



## Ganymede

Chloé, Lanvin, Smythson, Celine.


----------



## ujili

Hermes, Burberry, Chanel, Fendi, Givenchy

Honorary Mentions: Mulberry, LV, Prada, Saint Laurent, Valentino, Gucci, Loewe, Tods, Ferragamo, Dior


----------



## CoriEllings

I am very crazy about the different brand of bags. So I am using different types bags. The following are the favorite five brands of bags. Coach Straw Pink Clutch Bag 42474B4PK, Coach Poppy East West Satchel Signature Tote, Coach Madison Madeline East West Black Leather Satchel 25166-LIBLK, Coach Signature Flat Zip Red Leather Case 50326B-B4 RD, Coach Poppy Signature Metallic in Brass and Khaki Tote 26427B4KHH


----------



## mima_

My favorite handbag brands are (no particular order)

- Mulberry
- Sergio Rossi
- Furla
- Fendi
- Gucci

From the other brands I already have a piece or two, but I haven't been able to get myself a Gucci bag yet. But I'm sure that day will come!!


----------



## Purse craze

Chanel 
Hermes
Saint Laurent
Balenciaga
Bottega Venata


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Hermes
Chanel
Celine
Louis Vuitton
Prada


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel, Hermes, LV, Dior, Longchamp


----------



## babysunshine

Zanellato Postina, Rabeanco, Michael Kors, Chloe, Bottega Veneta.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Hermes
Chanel
Celine
Gucci
Saint Laurent


----------



## handbagslv

louis vuitton
Goyard!  (totally underated) 
Chanel
Gucci
Celine


----------



## AngelaJI

Loro Piana
Louis Vuitton
Valextra
Kate Spade
Burberry


----------



## BleuSaphir

Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta
Gucci/Fendi are a tie. 
Dior


----------



## Serva1

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
Céline
LV


----------



## cyanidestyling

Hermès: classic
Chanel: beautiful 
Proenza Schouler: edgy
Christian Louboutin: trendy
Balenciaga: durable


----------



## Mary.Pursegirl

1. Gucci
2. Campomaggi
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Fendi
5. Hermes


----------



## luv_bagz

LV
Fendi
Longchamp
Tods
Furla


----------



## fightthesunrise

Louis Vuitton 
Chloe
Alexander McQueen

And the two I absolutely ADORE but don't have handbags from either yet...

Chanel 
Hermès


----------



## Jewels24

Hermes--premier handbag
Chanel--Classic sofistication 
Louis Vuitton--lightweight and durable 
Alexander McQueen--fun and edgy 
Prada--structured business savvy


----------



## babysunshine

babysunshine said:


> Zanellato Postina, Rabeanco, Michael Kors, Chloe, Bottega Veneta.



Revise: I will add Coach to the list.


----------



## WalkInDayDreams

I presume this is in relation to handbags we have actually owned or own so I'll go with Louis Vuitton, DKNY, Michael Kors, Dooney & Bourke, and Coach... Yup I probably committed a sin to most people by putting LV in the same sentence as D&B lol 
If we are referring to handbags in general I'd say:
Louis Vuitton
Goyard (thank you for those who mentioned them! I don't think they receive as much credit as they should!)
Hermés
Chanel
Prada


----------



## CoachCruiser

This list is forever changing for me...so many beautiful designers out there, but my steady ones are always:
-Dior (oh, Dior, Dior, Dior! I love you so much!)
-Coach (will always remain a favorite, always)
And now:
-Jimmy Choo
-Alexander McQueen
-? (Prada? Balenciaga? Valentino? SL? Yes, probably the last - Saint Laurent - but I can't decide!)


----------



## Linz379

Mulberry
Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacobs
Chanel
Michael Kors


----------



## Moonfancy

*MASSACCESI Handbags!!*


----------



## Esquared72

The current roll call:

MbMJ
Longchamp
Coach

Okay...that's only three. I like others but these three are my go-to's.


----------



## gr8onteej

Based on what's in the closet:
Coach
LV
Longchamp
Dooney & Bourke
Marc Jacobs


----------



## Bijans

Louis Vuitton, Givenchy , BV , Chloe and Prada !


----------



## Minkette

1. Michael Kors
2. Rebecca Minkoff
3. Longchamp
4. Balenciaga
5. Too be determined...


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel
LV
Fendi
Dooney & Burke 
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## jojomamalau

Chanel
Dior
Balenciaga
Valentino
YSL


----------



## fabkloset

Chanel
Celine
Chloe
YSL
Hermes 

AND I DON'T OWN ANY OF THESE YET- HAHA. DAMN I'M BEHIND


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I'm into:
Chloe
Hermes
Celine
Chanel
Moynat


----------



## SHHMOM

For me it changes often. Currently: 
Chanel 
Givenchy
Hermes 
Louis Vuitton 
BV 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Here are my Top 3:


*Massaccesi*


*Chanel*


*&*


*Bal*
*
*
*
*


----------



## missdicaprio

Chanel, Celine, Prada, Balenciaga and Dior.


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga
Prada
Chloe
Michael Kors
MZ Wallace


----------



## djfmn

Massaccesi

Chanel 

Mulberry


----------



## cwxx

Fendi
Celine
exotic skin Ferragamo
BV
various Etsy sellers


----------



## princess_xoxo

*
&#10084;&#65038; Coach
&#10084;&#65038; Guess
&#10084;&#65038; Longchamp
&#10084;&#65038; Juicy Couture
&#10084;&#65038; Louis Vuitton*


----------



## MrGoyard

Personally my 5 favorite brands:

1. Goyard (their pattern is just breathtaking)
2. Proenza Schouler (although I don't own anything from PS, their bags are just crazy pretty imo)
3. Balenciaga (mainly their classic motorcycle styles, the classic Work is probably my favorite bag in my collection)
4. Céline (great designs)
5. Hermès (because I'm just obsessed with the Birkin bag and their togo leather)


----------



## PursesPurses1

Vintage and rare bags. Name is not necessary important as long as there is quality leather.


----------



## elisian

PursesPurses1 said:


> Vintage and rare bags. Name is not necessary important as long as there is quality leather.





^^ this. But I have trouble finding high quality vintage bags. Internet's a good source, but you can't search "show me high quality leather" on eBay 


Right now, my favorites are
1. Hermes, for leather quality and lovely scarves - but way, way too expensive
2. Dooney and Bourke, for amazing vintage leather and perfect equestrian chic
3. Kate Spade, for trend-setting cuteness and daring, wearable design... if I had a million dollars lying around I'd probably buy 1 Birkin and half the Kate Spade catalog for my "fun" purses... so many goofy clutches...
4. Chanel, for chain bags. I love chains on bags.

A few indie shops in Etsy have caught my eye. It's a risk to spend $500 sight unseen, or I'd have sprung for an oversized calfskin envelope tote several times over.

Honorable mention to Gucci, specifically for their backpacks with bamboo handle. Very specifically... I hate their prints.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Based on bags I can actually afford:

Chanel
Louis Vuitton 
Dooney & Burke
Fendi
Rebecca Minikoff 

^^^ The last choice will change periodically.


----------



## Katiesmama

Of the brands I own:
LV
Valentino
Brahmin
Coach
D&B
My dream bags would also include Chanel, Balenciaga, Dior Samurai and of course, more of the above mentioned


----------



## Brandlover2000

Chanel, Dior, YSL, Celine & Hermes of couse


----------



## KristyDarling

Celine 
Mansur Gavriel 
Zara
Hermes - someday, I WILL own one! A Kelly, hopefully.
Valextra - another someday brand for me.


----------



## pbnjam

Coach, D&B, LV, Longchamp, MBMJ


----------



## inverved

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Givenchy
5. Longchamp


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have answered this before, but the list changes periodically:

MZ Wallace
Longchamp
Reed Krakoff
Kate Spade
Henri Bendel


----------



## Elsie87

Updated list:


1. Chanel
2. Hermès
3. LV (the vernis line)
4. Balenciaga
5. Dior


----------



## electrikdreams

Celine (not the phantom or luggage, however)
Saint Laurent (including vintage YSL clutches!)
Hermes 
Fendi
Givenchy


----------



## Irene1

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Bottega Veneta
3. Longchamp
4. Tods
5. Gucci


----------



## ValentineNicole

For bags I own:

Hermes
Chanel
Judith Leiber
Burberry
Gucci


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Celine
4) Goyard
5) LV


----------



## apollo440

Hermes, Burberry, Prada, BV, and those beautiful hand made specials you can buy in artisan shops all over Tuscany, they may not be "branded" but often they come up with beautiful designs.


----------



## CornishMon

Louis Vuitton 
Gucci
Burberry
Pravda 
Chanel


----------



## pandorabox

No particular order. 

1- mulberry 
2 - Burberry 
3- longchamp 
4- Linea pelle 
5 -tods


----------



## SeleneMarta

Updated:
Dior 
Prada 
Fendi 
Balenciaga 
Chanel


----------



## vruffoses

Fendi
Celine
Chloe
Gucci
LV


----------



## scumone

Givenchy
Mulberry
Alexander Wang
Balenciaga
Celine


----------



## mar4712

Henri Bendel

Chloé

Kate Spade

Tory Burch

Prada


----------



## luvpandas8

Chanel
LV
Balenciaga
Marc Jacobs
Chloe


----------



## daisydai

1) Hermes
2) Chanel
3) Dior
4) Tods
5) LV


----------



## jeya13

Coach
 Michael Kors
 Rebecca Minkoff
 Kate Spade
 MBMJ


----------



## EmmieMc

Marc By Marc Jacobs, MZ Wallace, Kate Spade, Chanel, Prada.


----------



## eiiv

No particular order:

Givenchy
Chloe
Moynat
MZ Wallace
Liebeskind


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Louis Vuitton 
Chanel
MCM 
Coach
Dooney


----------



## maxxout

Balenciaga City  2003-2005

Hermes Kelly

Delvaux Madame

Celine Box

PS 1


----------



## luvpandas8

Balenciaga
Chanel
Hermes
LV
Chloe


----------



## EmileLove

Balenciaga
The Row
Bottega Veneta
Salvatore Ferragamo
Smythson (don't own any yet, but plan to in the near future)

Honorable mention: Reed Krakoff


----------



## teachgirl789

Chanel 

Louis Vuitton

Gucci

YSL

Fendi


----------



## Wannabeluxe

Chanel, hermes, givenchy, Saint Laurent, LV


----------



## j2my

Balenciaga City

Givenchy Pandora

Givenchy Antigona

LV Mahina

Chanel


----------



## agneau88

Hermes
Valentino
Gucci
Prada
Chanel


----------



## ezabuk

1= Chanel
1= Dior
2 LV
3 Balenciaga
4 Mulberry
5= Gucci
5= YSL

*Don't own any Hermes ... Yet!


----------



## mzbrown1103

ln no particular order.

Chanel
Givenchy
LV
Celine'
Chloe


----------



## luvpandas8

Chanel
Hermes
LV
Chloe
Marc Jacobs


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand



My 5 favorite brands have changed for me since I originally posted this thread...

Louis Vuitton
Goyard
Dooney & Bourke
Prada
Gucci


----------



## meg_in_blue

Gucci
Louis Vuitton
Burberry
Miu Miu/Prada
Fendi


----------



## Charlotta

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Saint Laurent
Hermes
Burberry


----------



## Caitlindsay

Hermes

Celine

Chanel

Givenchy

Saint Laurent


----------



## DivaNC

Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Coach
Burberry
Prada


----------



## cyanidestyling

Chanel
Miu Miu
Proenza Schouler
Givenchy
Céline


----------



## shopbb

Chanel
Celine 
Hermes
Saint Laurent
Givenchy


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Chanel
Fendi
YSL
Mulberry
Prada

(I only have one Hermes bag, if I had more I would have put it in there)


----------



## minami

Chanel

Miu miu

Ferragamo 

Tod's

Dior


----------



## katja_246

Chanel
Dior
Fendi 
Givenchy
Celine


----------



## KaseyHK

Burberry
Chloe
LV
Etro
Versace


----------



## awais

Only five? 

Louis Vuitton
Dior
Chanel
Hermès
Saint Laurent


----------



## baglover1973

LV
Chloe
Tom Ford
Rag and Bone
Balenciaga


----------



## vivelebag

Chanel
Dior
Hermes
LV (non-canvas)
Fendi


----------



## Minion89

Dior 
Chanel 
Louis vuitton
Mulberry 
Gucci&#128525;


----------



## antigonalover

Louis Vuitton
Givenchy
Burberry
Gucci
Dior


----------



## MASEML

Hermes 
Chanel


----------



## Goodfrtune

Hermes
Chanel
Prada
Dior
Gucci


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Mulberry
Prada
Celine


----------



## Elise.J

Elise.J said:


> Louis Vuitton
> Hermes
> Gucci
> Aspinal of London
> Mulberry




So it's been awhile since I posted this and I think I might need to change it a little  I still really like mulberry, but Chanel is creeping up my list of favourites. It's a good thing I have a very understanding husband. 
So in no particular order my top five are ; 
Louis Vuitton 
Hermes 
Gucci 
Chanel
Aspinal of London


----------



## svmgv

Chanel 
YSL
Prada 
Bottega Veneta
Givenchy


----------



## SummerMango

1. Chanel
2. Dior
3. Gucci 
4. Prada
5. Louis Vuitton


----------



## BB2005

Hi every1 my very first post!

I adore whimsical bags but I also like some classics

Lulu Guinness: her fan bag 
Timmy Woods: I own one of her wooden dachshund dog bags. Very, very cute! Wel if you can't have the real thing get one in the form of a bag ha
Emily Jo Gibbs: her chestnut bag. Worth a google search for anyone who hasn't seen it.
Louis Vuitton: I have a classic monogram speedy
Hermes Birkin: well a girl can dream can't she ha!


----------



## H. for H.

Hermès 
Chanel
Balenciaga 
Yves Saint Laurent
Louis Vuitton


----------



## handcandy

Chanel, LV, YSL, Mullberry, Minkoff


----------



## swezfamily

For the moment

Hermes

Chanel

LV (non canvas)

Dior

Tod's


----------



## QTbebe

Update

Fendi
Celine
Chanel
Proenza Schouler
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Christofle

1. Hermes (quality of leathers & prestige/history)
2. Louis Vuitton (beauty & diversity of designs)
3. Loro Piana (classic refinement & under the radar)
4. Dolce & Gabbana (eccentric & bold designs)
5. Alfred Dunhill (their bespoke leather goods service is outstanding).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

BB2005 said:


> Hi every1 my very first post!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore whimsical bags but I also like some classics
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu Guinness: her fan bag
> 
> Timmy Woods: I own one of her wooden dachshund dog bags. Very, very cute! Wel if you can't have the real thing get one in the form of a bag ha
> 
> Emily Jo Gibbs: her chestnut bag. Worth a google search for anyone who hasn't seen it.
> 
> Louis Vuitton: I have a classic monogram speedy
> 
> Hermes Birkin: well a girl can dream can't she ha!




Welcome! Yes, we can always dream. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## OCMomof3

My 5: (though I only own the first three brands on my list):

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Saint Laurent
4. Fendi (the Peekaboo and 2Jours are amazing)!
5. Gucci (I'm a sucker for a bamboo handle!)


----------



## dangerouscurves

1. Fendi, quality. There's a reason why they always have an it bag every season.
2. Loewe, the Amazona bag is gorgeous and the quality is also super.
3. Bottega Veneta, again for quality.
4. Furla, quality and price.
5. Louis Vuitton for great customer service.


----------



## catsinthebag

-- Hermes (simply the best of the best)

-- Chanel (love love love the aesthetic of the Reissue flap)

-- Louis Vuitton (especially some of the all-leather bags)

-- Fendi (don't own any but like the design ingenuity and whimsy)

-- Longchamp (currently rediscovering my love of this brand, for a less expensive but still quality, classic option)


----------



## Risha S

1. Bottega Veneta
2. Prada
3. Givenchy
4. Balenciaga
5. TBD


----------



## Tuned83

Currently on a Chanel obsession.
fendi everything all so pretty at the moment.
givenchy. Have several of their bags on my hit list.
And that's it...didn't make it to 5..:S


----------



## Brighteyed

In no order:
Balenciaga
LV
Chanel
Chloe
Fendi


----------



## libertygirl

In order:

1. Chanel 
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Celine
4. Longchamp (SO practical!)
5. Hermes

I have yet to buy from Celine or Hermes but hopefully soon...


----------



## candescent

Givenchy 
Balenciaga 
Chanel 
Saint Laurent 
Celine


----------



## QueenLouis

Coach 
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Chloe'
Frye


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Balenciaga
Celine
Goyard
Chanel
Hermes


----------



## eckw

Proenza Schouler
Chloe
Chanel
Sophie Hulme
Miu Miu


----------



## hasana

Chanel
Celine
Givenchy
Saint Laurent
Proenza Schouler


----------



## shopanonymous

Hermes
Goyard
Balenciaga
Prada for messengers only - addicted
Givenchy

Love the way Celines and Chloes look, but way, way too heavy.


----------



## Eva1991

Chanel
Saint Laurent
Bottega Veneta
Michael Kors
DKNY


----------



## Cookie02128

Ralph Lauren
Chanel
Prada
Celine
Louis Vuitton


----------



## immigratty

Dooney & Bourke
GUCCI
Ralph Lauren
Ann Taylor
Banana Republic

Last three r actually clothes, and they occasionally have a handbag I like. I only carry / purchase Dooney and GUCCI handbags. I have other brands gifted lv, Burberry, Prada, but they just sit and collect dust. I never wear them.  So, if u include brands I don't have but would like to own, the list would go like this...

Dooney & Bourke
GUCCI
Hermes (Birkin and Kelly only, don't like anything else)
Celine (phantom and tie tote only, don't like anything else)
...can't think of a fifth


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Delvaux
Hermes
Gucci
Céline
Bottega Veneta


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> Balenciaga
> Celine
> Goyard
> Chanel
> Hermes



So where did the "MiuMiu"holic come from?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Catash said:


> So where did the "MiuMiu"holic come from?



Hi. i thought you never asked... it came from a time when I was in my twenties...eons ago....when my very first designer bag which I bought...my first designer bag was a Miu Miu Nappa Coffer in Black...

That was when I was inducted into the world of purse forum.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My list keeps changing. Right now my top 5 favorite handbag brands are:

1) Fendi
2) Chloe
3) Chanel
4) Louis Vuitton (only the LV bags in leather with no obvious logos)
5) Mulberry


----------



## buonobi

1. Fendi 
2. Givenchy
3. Hermes
4. Chanel
5. non-Logo Louis Vuitton


----------



## Amazona

Back to basics for me. Lately I've been favoring Longchamp, Adax Copenhagen, Ril's, Modalu and Mulberry.


----------



## HellOnHeels

Chanel, Hermes, LV, Prada, and YSL!


----------



## Borroca1976

Fendi
Burberry
Balenciaga
Chanel
Ferragamo


----------



## nerimanna

Hermes, Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Louis Vuitton and Zagliani.


----------



## consignshopper

1. Marc Jacobs
2. Alexander Wang
3. Balenciaga
4. Fendi
5. Louis Vuitton non-monogram


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Hermes
Moynat
Celine
Loewe
Phillip Lim


For me - I love hermes for the quality. I love the look of hand stitching... those slanted stitches are so beautiful .
Then Moynat, another French brand. Completely underrated, I recommend following their instagram, really gives you insight on the making of a handbag! 
Then come Celine for the clean lines, Loewe for a little bit of Spanish twist on luxury
And I just took a closer look at Phillip Lim and I'm totally in love with his line this season. I just joined tPF and was wondering why there's no section for PL??


----------



## ashleybunny

double c! chanel and celine! (=


----------



## Jen123

Jen123 said:


> BV
> Bal
> LV
> Hermes (don't own yet!)
> Chanel (don't own yet!)
> 
> 
> Just browsed through the thread and am surprised I am the only one with this exact list!



My top 5 hasn't changed since I first posted 2 years ago lol! And I now own Hermes and Chanel!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hermès 
Fendi
Miu Miu 
Furla Givenchy


----------



## F10909

Balenciaga
Chloe'
Coach
George Gina Lucy
This space available for immediate lease

I'm probably one of the few straight guys on this forum and that's from my experience, knowledge and preference. Of course these brands go from one end of the spectrum to the other with regard to cost and quality


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Chanel, LV, Fendi, Prada, YSL


----------



## Jen123

F10909 said:


> Balenciaga
> Chloe'
> Coach
> George Gina Lucy
> This space available for immediate lease
> 
> I'm probably one of the few straight guys on this forum and that's from my experience, knowledge and preference. Of course these brands go from one end of the spectrum to the other with regard to cost and quality



Haha spend enough time on here and your 5th space will be filled fast!


----------



## F10909

Jen123 said:


> Haha spend enough time on here and your 5th space will be filled fast!



=)


----------



## nekroxas

Celine
Balenciaga
Goyard
Chloe
It's so hard to pick the last one!
Chanel


----------



## kai_valentina

Givenchy
Fendi
LV
Chanel
Celine


----------



## Nanciii

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Balenciaga 
4. Rebecca Minkoff

I only have 4 favs...


----------



## macaroonxo

Chanel
Louis vuitton
Givenchy
Prada
YSL


----------



## keodi

Hermes
Moynat
Delvaux
Chanel
Balenciaga


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo
vintage Chanel
BV
older Prada...made in Italy bags
maybe Gucci


----------



## Sparkletastic

ooooh!  Mine change over time.  Right now it's

Chanel
Prada
Gucci
Valentino
Chloe


----------



## Phiomega

*Bottega Veneta* is my new number one: the bag feels luxurious inside and outside, the leather is super soft, and the design falls nicely on your body
*Valentino* is the next one: great edgy/fun design (rainbow! Rockstud! Colors!), really great thick leather, gives you that chic glam look when you need one 
*Prada* is my 'office classic': Saffiano leather keeps you worry free and looking crisp all day long, shape does not change no matter what you throw inside 
*Louis Vuitton* because the canvas bag is the lightest.bag.ever! Never mind the logos, your shoulders need rest sometimes!
*Coach* because there is always something interesting when you are 'low' on budget but craving for something, and the leather is amazingly durable --- my first coach bag is about 10 years old!

What's your reasons behind your top five?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> My 5 favorite brands have changed for me since I originally posted this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> Goyard
> 
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> Prada
> 
> Gucci




Another change for me! In no particular order of preference.


Dooney & Bourke - quality leather and canvas at a bargain. Many distinctive designs. Prefer their smaller leather bags.

Longchamp - a new love to me. Love the variety of their Le Pliage and their leather bags. Quality, value and beauty! Strong but lightweight bags. Very good customer service.

Louis Vuitton - although more than I like to spend on a single bag, this designer has never let me down. Def enjoy the canvas and yes, like the monogram!

Mulberry - new to me. Not a huge variety of styles but the leather is gorgeous and appears to just get better with age. Time will tell. Good customer service. I could be tempted by more.

Furla - beautiful leather and I don't have to break the piggy bank!


----------



## SeleneMarta

SeleneMarta said:


> Updated:
> Dior
> Prada
> Fendi
> Balenciaga
> Chanel



These are still my favorites right now, but Longchamp is starting to creep up there.


----------



## bagcrazingiz

Dooney & Bourke
Louis Vuitton
Prada
Balenciaga
Chanel


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

Dooney & Bourke
Louis Vuitton
Gucci
Kate Spade
MCM


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Hermes, Chanel, Balenciaga, Dior, BV, older/vintage YSL- not Saint Laurent


----------



## jasmine311

Chanel
Hermes
Balenciaga
Fendi
Mulberry


----------



## aleksandras

Balenciaga
Louis Vuitton
Saint Laurent
Fendi
Chanel  - even though I'm not planning to buy one, I admire them on others


----------



## dooneybaby

Chanel
Hermes
Celine
Louis Vuitton (mostly for SLGs)
Coach (for days I need a rough and tumble bag, especially in a snowstorm)


----------



## euphoriAL

Chanel (classy, elegant, timeless)
Celine (love the minimalist yet chic aesthetics)
Balenciaga (my City has been my holy grail for years, and I adore the edginess of the brand)
YSL (hoping to get a tassel clutch next!)
...I'm not sure about the fifth, actually. If I have to choose, probably Kate Spade. Yes, it's contemporary, but oh so fun!


----------



## sarebear3

Balenciaga- love the beautiful colors, edgy design, and functionality
Givenchy - unique and high quality
Gucci - like their leather and bamboo handles, and the classic equestrian flair on some of their bags
Chanel - don't own any (and not sure if i ever will, the prices are getting so insane), but they are beautiful and classic bags
Fendi - also don't own any but admire many of their designs


----------



## Violet Bleu

Givenchy
Balenciaga 
Bottega Veneta
Louis Vuitton
Reece Hudson


----------



## thecatmelon

For me:

1) *Chanel*. It's pure glamour and class.  I just love how classic and iconic their stuff is.
2) *Louis Vuitton*. I love their coated canvas.  It's incredibly durable and light and is great for carefree days.
3) *Balenciaga*. I'm all about that edgy moto style.
4) *Celine*. Ever since Phoebe Philo took over, their clean lines and minimalism is to die for.
5) *Coach*. My first good quality bag was a Coach.  And recently they've produced really well thought out bags that (in my mind) channel Celine which is a great direction. You can't complain about the much cheaper price point too.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Dior
> Marc Jacobs
> Ferragamo
> Chanel
> Prada or Tom Ford depending on the day
> 
> I like a lot of other brands too



*Update:*

Dior
Tod's
Givenchy
Delvaux
vintage and unique finds

Chanel, Ferragamo, and Prada have had too much quality decline. Tom Ford's designs haven't excited me lately. MJ is a hit or huge miss these days.


----------



## missyb

Chanel
Dior
Celine 
Lv
Balenciaga


----------



## Pksz

Chanel
Celine
Coach
Cartier
Adora


----------



## lawandas

In this order:

Chanel
Proenza Shouler
Mulberry 
Marc Jacobs
Louis Vuitton


----------



## harpbaby

Balenciaga
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Givenchy
SYL


----------



## LuvAllBags

Update:

Longchamp
MZ Wallace
Annabel Ingall
Tod's
Reed Krakoff


----------



## shopbb

Celine 
Chanel
Hermes
Fendi 
Saint Laurent


----------



## Donna3693

Fossil
Tumi
Bearabeara
Fendii
Chanel
love them!!


----------



## Esquared72

Been a hot second since I updated my list:

Longchamp
Alexander Wang
Marc Jacobs
MbMJ
Rebecca Minkoff (old school)


----------



## mkr

Gucci
Giorgio Armani
Tiffany & Co.
Coach

Sorry I can't afford to love 5 brands - 4 is my limit.


----------



## Backe

Chanel
Mulberry
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga
Coach


----------



## the_baglover

Gucci, Carolina Herrera, Longchamp, Michael Kors, and Mulberry.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Rioni,  Dooney & Bourke, orYANY, B.Makowsky, Marino Orlandi


----------



## Serenamore

Chanel
Celine
Fendi
Prada
Balenciaga/ saint Laurent Paris/Louis Vuitton


----------



## chessmont

DalleMieMani from etsy
LV
Hermes
MZ Wallace (older styles not the new ones)
Balenciaga (moto styles only)


----------



## chunkylover53

Currently:

Balenciaga
Celine
Anya Hindmarch
Givenchy
Goyard


----------



## Suzzeee

Currently:

Balenciaga (moto bags)
Gucci
Belen Echandia (will miss them)
Rebecca Minkoff
Chanel


----------



## Elsa Persson

Hug collection. Thanks for creating this thread


----------



## samale

Celine
Chanel
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Saint Laurent


----------



## PoeG

Céline
Louis Vuitton 
Chanel
Alexander Wang
Givenchy


----------



## reginatina

Furla
Chanel

Haha!  I guess I only have two favorites.  I'm also a sucker for anything with Hello Kitty or other Sanrio characters on it.


----------



## Kyokei

Currently:

Givenchy
LV
Celine
Balenciaga
Alexander McQueen


----------



## KaseyHK

Chloe
Burberry
Etro
Pucci
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## missdicaprio

In no particular order:
Chanel
Dior
Celine
Fendi
Balenciaga
Prada (I know it only says 5 but..)


----------



## 4Elegance

My top five in no particular order
Chanel
Dior
Louis Vuitton 
YSL
Hermes


----------



## casseyelsie

1- Hermes (on my wishlist) 
2- Chanel 
3- LV
4 & 5 - Either Celine/Dior/Loewe/Mulberry/Bottega V 

Hard to choose 4th n 5th lol. I only collect Chanel n LV bags. I have a lot of bags other brands but only 1-3 pieces for each brand. [emoji5]&#65039; I like n wear my Bal City a lot too but it's the design I like, not the brand itself.


----------



## Aneelroj

Balenciaga 
Chanel
Mulberry 
Celine
Hermes


----------



## gagabag

BV
Givenchy
Chanel
LV
Bal


----------



## guccigirl82

Gucci, chanel, fendi, prada, and LV


----------



## meowmix318

(love/ like these brands in no specific order): Gucci, Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff, Burberry, Marc Jacobs


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Celine
Prada
Saint Laurent


----------



## Stellartwist

In no particular order: 

Balenciaga
Givenchy
Celine
Ysl
Kate Spade


----------



## kadelle

Louis Vuitton
Prada
DKNY
Fendi
Chanel


----------



## geniluvsjoaquin

Balenciaga
Prada
Ferragamo
LV
Gucci


----------



## yayuii

Well, for me, my top 5 are:

Prada
Givenchy
Céline
Chanel
Louis Vuitton


----------



## BelleBorse

Louis, Chanel, Hermes, Coach, and Celine


----------



## elation

Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, Rebecca Minkoff, Chloe, Kate Spade


----------



## Wishsong

Chanel, LV, Gucci, Marc Jacobs, Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## neptis

in this order:
Bottega Veneta and Saint Laurent
Chanel 
Tod's
Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## immigratty

Gucci [leather]
Dooney & Bourke [Alto]
Hermes [specifically Kelly & Hermes]
Valentino
Kate Spade


----------



## StereLau

Chanel (still saving for one), YSL, Braun Buffel (a german brand), Coach, Berliano (indonesian leather bags brand)


----------



## buonobi

Fendi

Bottega Veneta

Louis Vuitton

Givenchy

Chanel


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Coach (They have come a long way....especially their new Fall/Spring)
Dooney & Bourke
Mansur Gavriel
Admire but don't own- LV and Celine


----------



## BrandSnob

Chanel
Hermes
LV
Saint Laurent
Dior


----------



## Dupsy

Random order: Bottega Veneta, Ralph Lauren Ricky, Hermes, Fendi, Dior.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Currently, in no order:

Chloe
MZ Wallace
Longchamp
Balenciaga
Reed Krakoff - even though gone


----------



## skimilk

1. CHANEL (always!)
2. Balenciaga
3. Chloé

4 and 5 are open for the moment- consideration: Saint Laurent, Gucci, Fendi.


----------



## dioraddict15

Louis Vuitton 
Chanel
Hermes
Saint Laurent 
Celine


----------



## anthrocite_love

Chanel
Balenciaga
Celine
Louis Vuitton


----------



## CrazyLV

(In alphabet order)

Balenciaga

Bottega Venetta

Lesportsac

Longchamp

Louis Vuitton


----------



## papertiger

No specific order (depends on which way I walk up Bond Street )

Hermes 

Gucci 

BV 

Delvaux 

Loewe (rubbish SAs in the London store though)


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberry [emoji636]
Louis Vuitton [emoji632]
Chanel [emoji632]
Hermes [emoji632]
Gucci [emoji634]


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Lv
Chanel
Fendi
Balenciaga
Celine


----------



## Marisaa

Cole Haan, Furla, DKNY, Kenneth Cole NY, Coach (three years ago and older. ) i would say Paloma Picasso and Fabrizio Poker but don't see them around anymore....


----------



## missie1

Chanel
Valentino
Louis vuttion
Givenchy-clutches only
Fendi


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> ooooh!  Mine change over time.  Right now it's
> 
> Chanel
> Prada
> Gucci
> Valentino
> Chloe



Yep. It's changed. Now:

1) Chanel / Prada / Gucci tied for first 
4) Dior
5) Saint Laurent

Honorable mention for Dooney & Bourke. I really love some of these bags as long as they are duck logo free. &#128522;

I don't see this list changing any time soon.


----------



## casseyelsie

My updated list:

1-LV 
2-Gucci 
3-Balenciaga 
4-Fendi 
5-Mulberry


----------



## Gelsomina

Chanel
(Leather) Coach
Longchamp
Liebeskind
Samantha Thavasa
Honourable mention: Cath Kidston


----------



## Cloudburst2000

In no particular order,

LV
Balenciaga
Fendi
Valentino
Chloe


----------



## leechiyong

Currently/updated:

Reed Krakoff (still, hoping for his return)
Saint Laurent
Louis Vuitton
Ferragamo
RTH (small, indie brand)


----------



## hillaryhath

Gucci
Rebecca Minkoff
Louis Vuitton
Chanel (even though I don't own one)
Balenciaga


----------



## sonaale

1. Hermès
2. Chanel
3. Dior
4. LV
5. Prada


----------



## hellorusky

Hermès
Chanel 
Givenchy
LV
Balenciaga


----------



## soramillay

Dior

St Laurent

Rebecca Minkoff

Fossil

Fifth place is tied between Coach & Massaccesi


----------



## _purseaddict_

With student budget, these are fav brands that I have. 

Coach 
MbMJ
Tory Burch 
Kate Spade 
Massimo Dutti


----------



## _purseaddict_

I actually love 3 more brand quite equally. I cannot choose lol. Rebecca Minkoff, Fossil, DKNY


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel
YSL
Gucci
Marc Jacobs
Fendi


----------



## baggladdy

In no order 

YSL
Jimmy Choo
MbMJ
Louis Vuitton
Chloe

Honorable mention:
3.1 Philip Lim Pashli


----------



## Peichern Tan

hermes
fendi
dior
LV
Chanel


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bottega Veneta
Celine
Chloe
Longchamp
Valentino


----------



## Kris10_

Louis Vuitton 

Longchamp

Michael kors 

Celine 

Chanel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga
Alexander Wang
Campomaggi


----------



## jackosabel

Celine
Chanel
Givency
LV 
Balenciaga


----------



## NVSinRVA

Gucci
Chanel
LV
MZ Wallace
Longchamp


----------



## snsaundersva

Michael Kors
LV
Dooney
Lauren Ralph Lauren 
Prada


----------



## helenhandbag

Chanel
Dior
LV
Balenciaga
Mulberry


----------



## dangerouscurves

At the moment, in no particular order: Fendi, Saint Laurent, Ralph Lauren, Hugo Boss, European Aigner.


----------



## emilu

emilu said:


> dior
> 
> loeffler randall
> 
> rebecca minkoff
> 
> balenciaga
> 
> longchamp




Update

Miumiu
Balenciaga
Longchamp
Dior

No fifth (for now) [emoji14]


----------



## Daaanielle

Givenchy
Mulberry
Michael Kors
Stella McCartney
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Mailai

If H is out of reach then my top 5 would be:

Chanel 
LV
Dior 
BV
B


----------



## missie1

Fendi, Valentino, Chanel, LV, Givenchy


----------



## Nanciii

1. Chanel Chanel Chanel~
2. Hermes (don't own any thou)
3. LV
4. Rebecca Minkoff
5. Longchamp


----------



## Rani

LV
Longchamp
Mulberry
Balenciaga
Can't think of fifth so will say Chanel ( but don't own any)


----------



## yiuoooo

Balenciaga
Chloe
Givenchy
Alexander Wang
And am exploring the fifth!


----------



## tweeety

For me I fell in love with 
Chanel
Celine 
LV 
Dior
Hermes


----------



## Kyokei

It has changed since I last posted now that I have more experience with the different brands of bags, so:

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Givenchy
5. Saint Laurent


----------



## anazol

Chanel
Gucci
Marc Jacobs
Mulberry
Proenza Schouler


----------



## lcaddict

Ranking:
Michael Kors 
Longchamp 
Rebecca Minkoff
Fendi
Coach


----------



## romantiqueluxe

For me, my favorites in no particular order would be:
MZ Wallace
Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Rebecca Minkoff
Kate Spade


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chanel
lv
calvin klein
dooney bourke
juicy


----------



## Perli

Chloe
Michael Kors
Coccinelle
Longchamp
Louis Vuitton


----------



## beachkaka

1.Chanel

2.Chloe

3.LV

4.Prada

5.Valentino


----------



## Necromancer

Dior
LV
Fendi
Ungaro
Hermes


----------



## dangerouscurves

Necromancer said:


> Dior
> LV
> Fendi
> Ungaro
> Hermes




Are Ungaro bags of the good quality?


----------



## paintednightsky

Massaccesi
Coach
Rebecca Minkoff ( old school)
Belen Echandia (although no longer around)
LV


----------



## gswpurse

1. Loewe
2. Mulberry
3. Chloe
4. Dior
5. Fendi


----------



## lovelouis98

1. CHANEL

2. Louis Vuitton 

3. Mansur

4. RM

5. Chloe


----------



## amadea88

In no particular order, Dior, MCM, Tods, Fendi, Moynat


----------



## rugchomp

Chloe
Gucci
Hermes
LV
Kate Spade


----------



## RedPlanet

From most brands I like only one or two designs so I find it hard to make general statements. But after thinking it over, I have two lists:
*If I were a celebrity/socialite/richer than God:*
1.) Givenchy (because Pandora and Antigona)
2.) Dior (because of that pretty little Lady, but also a fan of the cool patent saddles)
3.) Celine (sorry, but I really just love the Kool-Aid Man; yeah, I'm a Kool-Aid Drinker!)
4.) Chloe (especially the newer designs)
5.) Goyard (because Saigon), but that's a tie with Moynat (because clean, cool and well made)

*Since I'm NOT a celebrity/socialite/richer than God:*
1.) Alexander Wang (I know the quality can be spotty, but when he's good.... he's REALLY GOOD!)
2.) Alexander McQueen (due to cool/unique/edgy designs but less industrial than Wang)
3.) Carven (mainly due to the Mahler)
4.) Via Spiga (because, cool, well made and affordable)
5.) Cuadra (for when I'm feeling all Country & Western)


----------



## mondaay

Prada, Ferragamo, Fendi, Hermes and Celine


----------



## DrDior

Celine, Chloe, McQueen, mulberry and Launer.

Gucci and LV would be 6 and 7.


----------



## zwuncki

Tom Ford
Givenchy
Louis Vuitton
Bottega Veneta
Chanel

Don't own the last two, yet, as I plan a BV purchase when the right one is on sale. I love the Chanel Handbags but they are way too expensive as I can get about 3-4 luxury handbags when on sale, I don't see the point of buying a Chanel esp since BV and TF leather can't get much better.


----------



## PoeG

Céline
Louis Vuitton 
Chloé
Gucci 
Valentino


----------



## pond23

My top 7 (I can't do 5. It's like picking a favorite child. Lol.):

Chanel, Hermes, Saint Laurent, Givenchy, Mansur Gavriel, Celine, and Henri Bendel


----------



## roztayger.com

Celine
Tsatsas
Bonasatre
Bottega Venetta
PB 0110


----------



## Tuned83

For now Chanel, Fendi, Gucci, Givenchy and SLP


----------



## monksmom

LV
Gucci
Dior
Prada
Reed Krakoff


----------



## immigratty

immigratty said:


> Gucci [leather]
> Dooney & Bourke [Alto]
> Hermes [specifically Kelly & Hermes]
> Valentino
> Kate Spade



Update, and honestly have no idea what I was smoking on the last two, I must've seen bags I like from these two before I posted. 

Dooney & Bourke [Alto]
Gucci [Leather/Python]
Hermes [Kelly & Birkin] - don't own any
Celine [Tie Tote, Phantom, Trapeze] - don't own any


5th is a toughie. there are a few brands where I literally like 1 bag they produce, which I don't feel is enough to warrant a spot on my fave. so I guess I would have to say Valentino [but NOT rock stud], I like the style of those bags, very swirly, scrolly, ornate.


----------



## umlm

Hermes- Chanel- Louis Vuitton- Ferragamo- Gucci but for now all my bags are Hermes, ( wallet, calendar cover, passport cover, belt, scarf, scarf ring, few pairs of shoes) since the moment I touched a vintage Hermes i feel the different of quality. Hermes is at the top. Try once and you will see, i am sure you will be conquered


----------



## immigratty

umlm said:


> Hermes- Chanel- Louis Vuitton- Ferragamo- Gucci but for now all my bags are Hermes, ( wallet, calendar cover, passport cover, belt, scarf, scarf ring, few pairs of shoes) since the moment I touched a vintage Hermes i feel the different of quality. Hermes is at the top. Try once and you will see, i am sure you will be conquered



Hermes is certainly top of the line quality, but also comes at a premium price which is generally far beyond others.  I don't own any Hermes, but have "tried" them [in the store of course] I just don't feel as though there is truly an appreciable difference [to justify the huge difference in price] between other luxury brands, [I'm speaking specifically on Gucci, can't really speak on any others]. Do you feel their quality is truly 5x [or more] greater than other luxury brands? I just couldn't feel that much of a difference [if at all].


----------



## umlm

immigratty said:


> Hermes is certainly top of the line quality, but also comes at a premium price which is generally far beyond others.  I don't own any Hermes, but have "tried" them [in the store of course] I just don't feel as though there is truly an appreciable difference [to justify the huge difference in price] between other luxury brands, [I'm speaking specifically on Gucci, can't really speak on any others]. Do you feel their quality is truly 5x [or more] greater than other luxury brands? I just couldn't feel that much of a difference [if at all].




i did feel the different, when i was searching for my wallet in Paris, I went inside Hermes store first ( of course the price was 2-4 times more expensive than one Chanel wallet). Then I went to Chanel store, to look if I could take one wallet to save money. But I was not happy at all with Chanel wallets. Finally I bought Hermes Bearn at that time. Then I changed to Hermes Dogon, and now Azap. i couldn't use other brand much more even I bought Hermes from reseller sometimes now for a vintage bag, why not. The quality of Hermes vintage is still better than many brand new brand bag which will be cracked, spoilt after one year


----------



## immigratty

umlm said:


> i did feel the different, when i was searching for my wallet in Paris, I went inside Hermes store first ( of course the price was 2-4 times more expensive than one Chanel wallet). Then I went to Chanel store, to look if I could take one wallet to save money. But I was not happy at all with Chanel wallets. Finally I bought Hermes Bearn at that time. Then I changed to Hermes Dogon, and now Azap. i couldn't use other brand much more even I bought Hermes from reseller sometimes now for a vintage bag, why not. The quality of Hermes vintage is still better than many brand new brand bag which will be cracked, spoilt after one year



oh wow. Yeah, I can't speak on others, but I love Gucci quality. and that's awesome you can have only Hermes...I'd be sleeping under a bridge lol


----------



## kkim005

For now  

Saint Laurent
Proenza Schouler
LV
Prada
celine


----------



## canyongirl

Chloé
LV
Proenza Schouler
Chanel
Gucci


----------



## Esquared72

Currently:

Marc Jacobs/MbMJ
Alexander Wang
Longchamp 
Chloe 
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## cruz_andmama

Obsessed with

Chanel!!!
Givenchy
Chloe
Celine
Prada


----------



## LI94

Chanel, Prada, Céline, Louis Vuitton, Hermes [emoji7]


----------



## cookiesncereal

Miu Miu
Prada
Kate Spade
Ted Baker
Samantha Thavasa

I don't own a Samantha Thavasa yet though, it's kind of similar to the other girlie bags I have already so I've been just eyeing it.


----------



## forever.elise

The $.99 bag From Marshall's with the Eiffel Tower on it! So high fashion!&#128374;

I also love the soft grocery store bags, they are so on trend right now at my local library![emoji433]

Oooo, here is a goodie! The free Paris Hilton bag that comes with her perfume!!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127996;

I also love the clear plastic zip bags that come with travel sized shampoos. They're really classy in the clubs when I need a clutch! Plus, I never have to get my purse searched since it's see-thru! [emoji362]

If I could only pick one more, it would be the free maxi pad pouch they are giving away at my school's health center. It's like the coolest wristlet. Black background with fun shapes and colors!!![emoji304]


----------



## chessmont

Dalle Mie Mani
LV
Hermes
Balenciaga (some styles)
Chanel (only have a few, older bags)


----------



## remainsilly

forever.elise said:


> The $.99 bag From Marshall's with the Eiffel Tower on it! So high fashion!&#128374;
> 
> I also love the soft grocery store bags, they are so on trend right now at my local library![emoji433]
> 
> Oooo, here is a goodie! The free Paris Hilton bag that comes with her perfume!!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127996;
> 
> I also love the clear plastic zip bags that come with travel sized shampoos. They're really classy in the clubs when I need a clutch! Plus, I never have to get my purse searched since it's see-thru! [emoji362]
> 
> If I could only pick one more, it would be the free maxi pad pouch they are giving away at my school's health center. It's like the coolest wristlet. Black background with fun shapes and colors!!![emoji304]


Cheeky monkey.  &#9825;
I reuse those woven bulk rice sacks. With the plastic handles.
Great totes for hauling stuff.


----------



## forever.elise

remainsilly said:


> Cheeky monkey.  &#9825;
> 
> I reuse those woven bulk rice sacks. With the plastic handles.
> 
> Great totes for hauling stuff.




I have to admit I was joking entirely, but I thought it's good to get in a laugh here and there on TPF[emoji6]


----------



## dooluvbags

LV
Gucci
Goyard 
Coach
Michael Kors


----------



## PoeG

Balenciaga 
Céline 
Chloé
Louis Vuitton 
Alexander Wang


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada, Longchamp,Fendi,Gucci,LV


----------



## athenes

In no particular order;

Ferragamo (structured shoulder bags, i.e. the marisol)
Saint Laurent 
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Chanel (the only bag that has caught my eye lately is the large boy bag... though I do love the SLGs and vintage bags! &#9825

_(I'm yet to own any of these bags, but I've just started putting money aside to purchase one within the next year or two!)_


----------



## cheburashka73

Prada
YSL
Dolce Gabbana sicily bag only
Celine 
Hermes


----------



## Ladykirk

So far I only have 4 favorite brands:

Michael Kors
Coach
Fossil
Dooney Bourke

But after seeing the lists on this thread, I am going to have to start trying some others.  I'm just afraid I won't be able to afford them.


----------



## Kendie26

Ladykirk said:


> So far I only have 4 favorite brands:
> 
> Michael Kors
> Coach
> Fossil
> Dooney Bourke
> 
> But after seeing the lists on this thread, I am going to have to start trying some others.  I'm just afraid I won't be able to afford them.


Balenciaga
Celine
Mulberry
Prada
MZ Wallace


----------



## Aelfaerie

forever.elise said:


> The $.99 bag From Marshall's with the Eiffel Tower on it! So high fashion!&#128374;
> 
> I also love the soft grocery store bags, they are so on trend right now at my local library![emoji433]
> 
> Oooo, here is a goodie! The free Paris Hilton bag that comes with her perfume!!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji134]&#127996;
> 
> I also love the clear plastic zip bags that come with travel sized shampoos. They're really classy in the clubs when I need a clutch! Plus, I never have to get my purse searched since it's see-thru! [emoji362]
> 
> If I could only pick one more, it would be the free maxi pad pouch they are giving away at my school's health center. It's like the coolest wristlet. Black background with fun shapes and colors!!![emoji304]


----------



## Ladykirk

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga
> Celine
> Mulberry
> Prada
> MZ Wallace


Thanks Kendie26!! I will start with those


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> Coach, D&B, LV, Longchamp, MBMJ




Now it is: Coach, LV, Longchamp, Massaccesi, ....?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Coach
Michael Kors ( Astors Only)
Cole Haan
3.1 Phillip Lim
LV


----------



## lordguinny

Chanel
Balenciaga 
Louis Vuitton
Celine
Saint Laurent


----------



## kajsabet

Mulberry
Balenciaga
Givenchy
Alexander McQueen
Chanel


----------



## MJDaisy

For my real life:

LV 
Tory Burch
Gerard Darel
Kate Spade
Michael Kors

for my dream life:

LV
Chanel
Saint Laurent
Givenchy
LV again haha


----------



## DiJe40

Mulberry
Balenciaga
Proenza Schouler
Longchamp
Chanel


----------



## meowfy

Dior
Proenza Schouler 
Fendi
Celine
Givenchy


----------



## krawford

Bottega Veneta
Hermes
Ferragamo
Saint Laurent
Fendi


----------



## tenKrat

I have only two: Louis Vuitton and Massaccesi (Italy).


----------



## jess236

Saint Laurent
LV
Chloe
Longchamp
Stella McCartney


----------



## Shop_Fashta

*1) Marc by Marc Jacobs*
All of the styles and designs are amazing but favorite classic is the Leather Q Natasha in all of the colors! 

*2) Toy Burch*
I can't choose just one style but I'm in love with all of the fun prints! 


*3) Rebecca Minkoff*
I like that the designer's style of handbags crosses the spectrum from edgy studs and multi-zipper details to cute simple shapes with the right dose of leather tassels and bright colors!


----------



## Shop_Fashta

Kyung Hwa said:


> Prada
> Tod's
> Chanel
> Ferragamo
> Bottega Veneta


Great taste in brands! What makes you loyal to Prada that attracts you back to their handbags? Is it their trend setting styles?


----------



## Shop_Fashta

jess236 said:


> Saint Laurent
> LV
> Chloe
> Longchamp
> Stella McCartney


I love that you mentioned Stella McCartney! She makes the most amazing handbags in styles that compliments her ready to wear collections, made out of artificial leather no less!


----------



## Shop_Fashta

tenKrat said:


> I have only two: Louis Vuitton and Massaccesi (Italy).


This is why I love this website....your mention of the brand Massaccesi (which I'm not familiar with at all) helps me get to know more about other brands that deserve to be shared. Neither have I read about this Italian brand in major magazine's. Thanks for sharing your Top 5 list *tenKrat*!


----------



## Shop_Fashta

krawford said:


> Bottega Veneta
> Hermes
> Ferragamo
> Saint Laurent
> Fendi


Um, yes....Bottega Veneta. Enough said.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Currently:

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Hermes
Balenciaga
Dior


----------



## br_t

Louis Vuitton, Dooney and Bourke, and Longchamp


----------



## Shop_Fashta

Mariapia said:


> Luxury brands:
> 1Balenciaga
> 2Louis Vuitton
> 3Gucci
> 4Hermès
> 5 Dior
> Cheaper brands:
> 1 Catherine Parra
> 2 Vanessa Bruno
> 3 Longchamp
> 4 Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 5 Zadig et Voltaire


I love that you have Lucky Brand in your list of Top 5 Brands! They have the best hobo styles that compliments any relaxed OOTD looks.


----------



## Nessa60

Top 5: Chanel, Paco Rabenne, Henri Bendel, Givenchy, Rochas
I have a special place in my heart for The Row bags as well.... Excellent Quality.


----------



## loveydovey35

1. Chanel
2. Celine
3. Fendi
4. Givenchy
5. Ferragamo


----------



## Jaidybug

Coach, Alexander Wang, Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton, Chanel


----------



## March786

Chanel, Louis Vuitton, mulberry, Tory burch and Karen Millen


----------



## bagloverny

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
Bottega Veneta
Fendi


----------



## dangerouscurves

I've answered it before but at tee moment, my faves are:
Hermès
Louis Vuitton 
Fendi
Hugo Boss 
Aigner (Europe)


----------



## louisvee

Hermes
Balenciaga
Chloe
Givenchy
Gucci


----------



## r.i.a

Hermes
Gucci
Goyard
Burberry
Ferragamo


----------



## leslulu

love all the extremely well made with high end quality yet low key, understated, or unknown to many&#65306;

Mrs Thom by Thom Browne
Barry kieselstein cord croc trophy
Delvaux Brillant
Strathberry of Scotland
The Bridge (an Italian brand) Gladstone


----------



## luxuriouslove

*In this order:*
Louis Vuitton 
Michael Kors (for work)
Balenciaga
Chanel
Hermes

I have to add hat I love to look at Chanel and Hermes bags, but I am (at least now) not really tempted to get one of my one.


----------



## imum

Louis Vuitton - will always hold a place as was my first love
Mulberry - oh the quality of the leather and workmanship is to die for
Chanel - I like older pieces for quality
I am containing my collection to just these three for time being [emoji4]


----------



## kajsabet

luxuriouslove said:


> *In this order:*
> Louis Vuitton
> Michael Kors (for work)
> Balenciaga
> Chanel
> Hermes
> 
> I have to add hat I love to look at Chanel and Hermes bags, but I am (at least now) not really tempted to get one of my one.




I don't generally like MK bags but I really agree with that they are great for work bags. More expensive bags always seem to annoy coworkers...


----------



## luxuriouslove

kajsabet said:


> I don't generally like MK bags but I really agree with that they are great for work bags. More expensive bags always seem to annoy coworkers...



I'm a teacher at primary school and avoid using to pricey bags at work, but also have to look professional and be dressed with some quality. MK seems to be quite durable, I need this with my beloved little monsters


----------



## J.A.N.

Only four at present spring to mind [emoji122]
I must be doing well [emoji106][emoji38]

1.Louis Vuitton my 1st [emoji173]&#65039;
2.Mulberry best British Brand [emoji636]
3.Chanel
4.Hermes


----------



## cucomelon5

1. Delvaux
2. Hermes
3. Celine
4. Saint Laurent
5. Chloe


----------



## PoeG

Chloé
Céline
Prada
Louis Vuitton 
Gucci


----------



## MarkWoo

1. Prada (1st Designer bag)

2. Proenza Schouler (latest purchase[emoji173]&#65039

3. Givenchy( Wish list: Nightingale & Pandora)

4.Valentino Garavani(cool totes)

5.Fendi


----------



## bunnyboop09

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Burberry
3. Chanel 
4. Prada
5. Céline


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Hmmm...

1 and 2. Balenciaga / Fendi (love them the same)
3. Valentino
4. Chloe
5. LV


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Shop_Fashta said:


> I love that you have Lucky Brand in your list of Top 5 Brands! They have the best hobo styles that compliments any relaxed OOTD looks.



I think you misread.  She doesn't have Lucky Brand anywhere.  It says Luxury Brand not Lucky Brand


----------



## Bagwis

leslulu said:


> love all the extremely well made with high end quality yet low key, understated, or unknown to many&#65306;
> 
> Mrs Thom by Thom Browne
> Barry kieselstein cord croc trophy
> Delvaux Brillant
> Strathberry of Scotland
> The Bridge (an Italian brand) Gladstone


Hi leslulu, do you have any bag from strathberry of Scotland, I really want to know the quality of their calf leather does it get soft overtime. Thanks.


----------



## clu13

The list changes but as of now based on what I own:

1. Chanel

2. Goyard

3. Hermes

4. Louis Vuitton

5. Fendi


----------



## Sparkletastic

After shopping and revising my collection a little more I've adjusted positions but not changed the brands 

1) Dior / Chanel / Gucci 
4) Saint Laurent
5) Prada


----------



## alansgail

My faves right now are very few.....

Mulberry
Balenciaga
Custom bag/Laurel Dasso Leathers
Linea Pelle
Oryany
Coach


----------



## chessmont

Laurel Dasso (Etsy)
Chanel
LV
Balenciaga (Work)

Those are all I have besides no-name bags.  These are in no particular order


----------



## CashmereFiend

Givenchy, 3.1 Phillip Lim, Chloe, Mulberry, Chanel 

And in my everyday life, I love love love Coach. Those bags are total workhorses.


----------



## dianagrace

In no particular order:

Longchamp
Mulberry
Cuyana
Hermes
Bottega Veneta


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel
Hermes
Louis Vuitton 
Longchamp
Celine


----------



## charlie_c

Bottega Veneta, Chanel, Balenciaga, Goyard, Mansur Gavriel


----------



## thel

I only have 4 bags, and they are:

Hermes
Chanel
Louboutin
Narciso Rodriguez

I've been eyeing the Loewe Puzzle bag.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Hermes
Moynat
Delvaux
Fendi
Chanel


----------



## MJconfessions

Givenchy
Hermes
Celine
Saint Laurent
Goyard


----------



## simply_c

Narrowing it down to 5 is hard but here goes: Louis Vuitton, Celine, Alexander Wang, Mansur Gavriel & Bao Bao Issey Miyake.


----------



## anthrosphere

New list:

- Louis Vuitton
- Bottega Veneta
- Marc by Marc Jacobs
- Longchamp
- Proenza Schouler


----------



## tearose

Dior
Celine
Saint Laurent
Chloe
Mansur Gavriel


----------



## jackosabel

Chanel, Celine,  Givenchy,  Balenciaga,  LV


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga, Celine, Chanel, Mulberry, Prada


----------



## Amazona

At the moment, judging by what I carry most; Longchamp, 00's Mulberry, Lumi, Diane von Furstenberg, DKNY.


----------



## Emma6

Balenciaga & Chanel!


----------



## ade_53

Chanel, LV, Gucci, Balenciaga and Coach


----------



## luckybunny

tom ford
hermes
mansur gavriel
celine
longchamp


----------



## SimplyB

Chanel, Gucci, LV, Longchamp & Coach.


----------



## Redy

Prada
Louis Vuitton
Mulberry
Fendi
Hermes


----------



## meowmix318

I have to revise my answer (in no particular order) Gucci, Burberry (just for the clothing, not a fan of their hand bags), Valentino.  I don't have a 4th or 5th. I like other brands but they aren't my favorite like these 3.


----------



## aoaoz

Fendi
Celine
Mansur Gavriel
Loewe
Hermes


----------



## tristaeliseh

Coach
Fossil
Dooney & Bourke (older pieces)
Longchamp
Botkier NY


----------



## Chagall

Louis Vuitton 

Ferragamo

Mansur Gavriel

The Bridge

Hermes


----------



## coniglietta

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Proenza Schouler
Céline  
Gucci


----------



## SeriesLC

Mulberry
Longchamp
Coach
YSL
Fendi


----------



## flyingkid

Goyard
Goyard
Goyard
Goyard
Goyard


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Coach
Louis V. 
Chanel
Kate Spade
Cole Haan


----------



## TKDKLover

Louis Vuitton 
Rebecca Minkoff
Tory Burch
Tokidoki 
Lululemon


----------



## HotRedBag

Kyung Hwa said:


> Prada
> Tod's
> Chanel
> Ferragamo
> Bottega Veneta


Great list!


----------



## ipodgirl

Hermes
Goyard
Chanel
Celine 
Burberry


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba,  Botkier,  Linea Pelle,  Hayden Harnett... I don't think I have a fifth,  and I don't like any of these brands newer lines as much as I did years ago, so I collect the oldies.


----------



## Miss BB

Longchamp & Ted Baker


----------



## J.A.N.

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Hermes
4. Mulberry
5. Gucci


----------



## Manchoo78

In no particular order

Chanel

Louis Vuitton 

Gucci (leather, non-signature)


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi
Louis Vuitton
Bottega Veneta


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga, Chanel, Mulberry, Celine & my newest obsession Bottega Veneta [emoji4]


----------



## 4beauty4

Chanel 
Prada
Gucci
LV 
and YSL


----------



## tinyyogini

Louis Vuitton 
Celine
Mansur Gavriel 
[emoji173]️


----------



## bh4me

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Bottega Venetta
Lanvin
YSL (before it changed to Saint Laurent )


----------



## MrGoyard

At the moment:
1. Goyard
2. Balenciaga
3. Proenza Schouler
4. Saint Laurent
5. Givenchy 
Just missing out: Hermès and Dior


----------



## jburgh

Bottega Veneta
Tods
Salvatore Ferragamo
Celine
Hermes


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Chanel
Hermes
Balenciaga


----------



## daisydai

Chanel
Dior
LouisVuitton
Tods
fendi


----------



## APhiJill

Louis Vuitton 
Hermes
Chanel
Longchamp 
Vera Bradley


----------



## l.a._blanche

1. Givenchy
2. Alexander Wang
3. Mulberry
4. Chanel
5. Hermes


----------



## Erynies

1. Chanel
2. Givenchy
3. YSL
4. Mulberry
5. Longchamp


----------



## CrazyCool01

1. Gucci
2. Fendi
3. Givenchy
4. Louis vuitton (Leather only)
5. YSL


----------



## bunnyboop09

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chanel
3. Burberry 
4. Gucci
5. Prada


----------



## xtye1

Mulberry 

Longchamp 

Givenchy


----------



## cheburashka73

At this moment
Celine
YSL
Louis Vuitton
Prada
Chanel


----------



## yunbean

in no particular order:
Chanel
Celine
Coach
Fendi
Tods


----------



## ladysarah

Longchamp 
Hermes
Chanel
 This is the frequency I use my 3 favourite brands. Hermes is by far the more expensive and I haven't bought anything for years, but love my old ones. Pliage is my go to...


----------



## expatwife

Hermes
Chanel
LV
Dior


----------



## Summerfriend

Five faves!

Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga
Longchamp 
Chanel
Marc Jacobs


----------



## DiJe40

Mulberry
Chloé
Chanel
Longchamp
Louis Vuitton


----------



## stephanienessia

Salvatore Ferragamo, Mansur Gavriel, Givenchy, Chanel, Saint Laurent.


----------



## cookiesncereal

Updating my list: right now-
Niels Peeraer
Ted Baker
Kate Spade
Miu Miu
Prada


----------



## Aluxe

Aluxe said:


> I enjoy doing this around the same time each year and its my 3rd year in a row -
> 
> Celine
> Chanel
> Givenchy
> Balenciaga
> 
> I only have 4 from personal experience, but I'd add Hermes as my 5th because I love the leathers, colors and diversity of pieces.


I skipped doing this in 2015 cos well, I wasn't on tpf much. Since I'm slowly wading back into bag land and have purchased 2 bags in the last month [emoji37] I guess I should lost my faves 

Celine
Chanel
Givenchy
Balenciaga 
(Tempted to write YSL but have to wait to I get my new Saint laurent bag to see if it compares to my old YSL in quality)


----------



## JulyVB

Fendi Dotcom 


Celine Belt Bag

Hii !! I cant write a post yet, so I'm hoping u can help me! I need a classic and more timeless black bag for my everyday! The Celine Belt Bag and The Fendi Dotcom! Wich one is your favorite? 
thanks!!!


----------



## ellemich16

Luxury brands
Prada
Louis Vuitton
Chanel

Inexpensive brands
Kipling
Coach
Michael Kors
Kate Spade
Longchamp


----------



## a_e

JulyVB said:


> View attachment 3463478
> 
> Fendi Dotcom
> View attachment 3463477
> 
> Celine Belt Bag
> 
> Hii !! I cant write a post yet, so I'm hoping u can help me! I need a classic and more timeless black bag for my everyday! The Celine Belt Bag and The Fendi Dotcom! Wich one is your favorite?
> thanks!!!



The fendi!


----------



## a_e

Kate Spade
Prada
Michael Kors
Coach

- Brands that have bright coloured bags!


----------



## tosca101

Chanel, dior, hermes and tods


----------



## BalLVLover

Hermes, Hermes, Hermes, Hermes and then Chanel. [emoji16]


----------



## sariewing

delvaux
prada
celine
bottega
hermes


----------



## elisabettaverde

Gucci
Burberry 
Longchamp 
Tory Burch 
Dooney & Bourke


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tods
Ferragamo 
Goyard
Prada
Chanel


----------



## gswpurse

1. Loewe
2. Mulberry 
3. Dior
4. Balenciaga
5. Saint Laurent


----------



## guccilover21

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Gucci
3. Michael Kors
4. Coach 
5. Ted Baker


----------



## DutchGirl007

Bottega Veneta
Chanel
Balenciaga
Alexander McQueen
Gucci
not necessarily in that order ;->


----------



## spy91

Michael Kors
Mansur Gavriel
Louis Vuitton
Dior
Balenciaga


----------



## handbag_lover<>

Delvaux 
Chanel 
Dior 
Jw Anderson
Hermes


----------



## celdridge

Hermes
Chanel
Dior
Louis Vuitton
Lanvin


----------



## TaylorXavier

Louis Vuitton
YSL
Gucci 
Givenchy
Chanel


----------



## Camietedie

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Mansur Gavriel
Louis Vuitton
Gucci 
Chanel


----------



## Oboogie

Hobo
Kooba
Tokidoki
Frye
Tano (back in ye olden days; I still have all of mine)


----------



## goofball

1. Proenza Schouler
2. Tods
3.  Balenciaga
4. LV
5.  Celine


----------



## Esquared72

1. Alexander Wang 
2. Longchamp
3. Marc Jacobs
4. Givenchy
5. Chloe


----------



## JolieS

Delvaux
Valextra
Moynat
Ferragamo
Hermès


----------



## jax818

Celine
Chanel
LV
Mansur Gavriel
Givenchy


----------



## Christofle

Dior, Loewe, Hermes, Aspinal of London, Bottega Veneta


----------



## lenie

Loewe, Celine, Massaccesi, Chloe, Louis Vuitton


----------



## Cloudburst2000

In alphabetical order,

Balenciaga
Chloe
Dior
Fendi
Louis Vuitton


----------



## heaRtB

Celine
Chanel
Balenciaga 
Givenchy 
Saint Laurent


----------



## leslulu

Bagwis said:


> Hi leslulu, do you have any bag from strathberry of Scotland, I really want to know the quality of their calf leather does it get soft overtime. Thanks.


Yest I do have one large size navy Strathberry tote, it's really well made & the leather is actually quite soft. I know it's a bit of late reply when you read this, you might already have gotten your own Strathberry, they have a lot more varities this last year from size to colour. you should definitely check them out if you haven't as yet!
Thanks


----------



## berta

Celine
Givenchy 
LV
BV
Gucci 
Love looking at Chanel but don't think I would ever buy one.


----------



## nuaimi

I don't have 5 favorite brands [emoji53] I just like Chanel, LV , coach and in waiting list in Hermes  to see if them style work for me. I don't like any other brand yet. I use to like Gucci but not the styles are very trendy for my test right now. Maybe after I will like other brand I'm not sure.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel, Celine, Balenciaga, Mulberry & ill say Chanel again as #5! [emoji4]


----------



## jess236

Stella McCartney
Gucci
Longchamp
Chloe
Saint Laurent


----------



## kemi

Chanel

Dior

Saint Laurent

Bottega

Louis Vuitton


----------



## Compass Rose

LV
Bottega 
Kooba (vintage)
Leather Coach
Brahmin


----------



## ginvickery

Hard decision. I can only judge based on what I have used or owned. This is my list. It contains both luxury brands and contemporary brands.

Chanel
Hermes
Rebecca Minkoff
Coach
Kate Spade


----------



## vivianpoon

Hermes
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Louis Vuitton
Saint Laurent


----------



## makumaku

LV
Chanel
Celine
Givenchy 
Saint Laurent


----------



## SweetCherries

Chanel
Louis Vuitton
Prada 
Burberry 
Longchamp


----------



## iamleiya

Chanel.
Louis Vuitton.
Givenchy.
Balenciaga.
Gucci.


----------



## Wamgurl

Louis Vuitton 

Chanel

Chloe

DVF Stephanie's!!!!

Marc Jacob's

YSL


----------



## Wamgurl

Sorry, that was 6.  Got to excited thinking about bags.


----------



## bagpug

Mulberry
Burberry
Prada
Balenciaga
Bally


----------



## vanilla_addict

Chloe
Bottega Veneta
Loewe
Louis Vuitton
Long Champ


----------



## submarine

HERMÈS
CHANEL
BOTTEGA VENETTA
PRADA
LOUIS VUITTON


----------



## vink

My obsession changes over time. Right now, it's 

Chanel
Dior
Massaccesi 
Ravi Ravi
Balenciaga


----------



## Bambieee

Rebecca Minkoff
MCM
Fendi
Chanel

Just four bc I'm not crazy about any other brands at the moment. But Louis Vuitton gets an honorable mention for consistently dropping the most amazing designs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hmmmm... I seem to update my list every year in April. 

My love has grown for a wider selection of brands. So there are a few changes...

1) Chanel
2) Gucci / Dior (tie)
4) Louis Vuitton
5) Hermes / Prada (tie)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Balenciaga
Proenza Schouler
Balenciaga 
Proenza Schouler 

And maybe, in time, some gorgeous, tasteful, little stylish little gorgeous *Patsy and Eddie smiley* bag from Chanel or YSL will spark a new brand obsession love.

(I would have liked to add Chloé to the above list because I love so much of their bag design but there often seems to be one thing on many of their bags that just bugs me, like proportion of HW. But I always stop to admire when I have a chance to see a Chloé bag irl).


----------



## SweetPea525

This changes frequently. Here's my list for April 2017:

Chanel
Prada
Furla
Burberry 
Dooney & Bourke
Brighton
Lug
Mulberry
Tignanello
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga
eBags (yes, really!)
PacSafe 




Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand


----------



## Baglover82

Chanel
Balenciaga 
Louis Vuitton
Givenchy 
Mulberry


----------



## merekat703

Louis Vuitton, Rebecca Minkoff, Kate Spade, Sea Bags, YSL.


----------



## ksuromax

1 - Bottega Veneta
2 - Balenciaga
3 - Mulberry
4 - Prada
5 - ???


----------



## Nickeywonder

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand



Definitely a fan of :

Coach
Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Dooney & Bourke
Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## luvrose

Hermes
LV
Chanel
Dior
Prada


----------



## Tfbaglover

luvrose said:


> Hermes
> LV
> Chanel
> Dior
> Prada




Hermès
Chanel 
Céline
Gucci


----------



## de.stijl

Hermes and Chanel will always be up there [emoji173]


----------



## tymanning

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Frye
3. Coach
4. Henri Bendal
5. Ferragamo


----------



## Scully Piper

Gucci
LV
Coach
Burberry
Danielle Nicole


----------



## ayutilovesGST

• LV 
•Chanel 
•BV 
•Hermes 
•YSL


----------



## eckw

Chanel
Celine
Chloe
Gucci
Loewe


----------



## chpvtt

Celine, Gucci, Fendi. Only 3 because they're the only brand I can picture myself buying tons of bags from. (Love the look of Dior as well but have not been able to bring myself to purchase any of their bags [emoji31])


----------



## RufikPufik

I have stash of older models- those were great!

Treesje
Rebecca Minkoff 
Gustto
Botkier
Sorial


----------



## kobi0279

Well as much as I want to write Hermes, Chanel, LV etc but so far I can't afford to buy those brands So for now here are the top 5 on my list:
1. Gucci
2. Burberry
3. Tod's
4. Coach
5. Tory Burch


----------



## coveredcladdy

Lanvin & Fossil are my favorite. ❤

Don't have 5.


----------



## kate2828

Hermes, Chanel, BV, Dior, Goyard


----------



## LVtingting

LV, Celine, Fendi, Gucci and Prada


----------



## 4theloveofbag$

1. Chanel
2. Prada
3. YSL / Saint Laurent
4. Givenchy 
5. Celine


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

LV, Prada, Hermes, Celine and Givenchy


----------



## lovebug702

1. Louis Vuitton- my favvvvvorite
2. Chanel- DUH!
3. Prada- I was deciding between them and Gucci
4. Burberry
5. Coach (love their SLG's)


----------



## sacha1009

Lv, Tory, Hermes if I can afford it, of course chanel And Longchamp


----------



## themeanreds

1. Chanel
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Gucci
4. Christian Dior
5. Prada


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Always Hermes. Lately I've been liking the aesthetics of Celine and Sophie Hulme. For quality and cost, I love Coach and Dooney. There are many small brands I like, but having seen none of them in person I can't say they're my favorite, just that I love their designs!


----------



## immigratty

in this order now.
1. Gucci [as far as I'm concerned, overall the greatest designed bags of all time]
2. Dooney & Bourke [nearly as great as Gucci, but with fewer materials options]
3. Celine [Phantom and Tie Tote only]
4. Hermes [Birkin and Kelly only]
5. Gucci [the beginning and the end]


----------



## hedur

Celine, Balenciaga, Hermes, Campomaggi, Givenchy.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Louis Vuitton 

Chanel

Celine


----------



## bernz84

Currently...

1) Chanel!!! 

2) Faure Le Page

3) Everything else...LV, Gucci, Mulberry, Saint Laurent, Dooney (leather bags only), etc...too difficult to pick out and rank them in my top 5


----------



## mellisaphie

Hermes
Chanel
Christian Dior
Bottega Veneta
Celine & Loewe


----------



## nashpoo

Chanel
Dior 
Hermes


----------



## lovelouis98

sacha1009 said:


> Lv, Tory, Hermes if I can afford it, of course chanel And Longchamp




My top favorite brand bags

1. Chanel ( so beautiful either it vintage or new) so chic. 

2. Gucci (ever since I owned the Dionysus it's been my go to bag since) love it. The Gucci monogram print don't drive me nuts

3. Louis Vuitton (love the classic, even the new classics or staple pieces)

4. Hermes ( quality is beautiful and so simple) one day I dream to just own a piece

5. Celine (I know the micro luggage isn't as love as before, but I'm still in love)


----------



## Law

1. Chanel - Forever my favourite, without a shadow of a doubt, nothing makes my heart sing like Chanel! 

2. Hermès for timeless luxury and sublime quality. 

3. Louis Vuitton for the classic shapes with a twist (quite literally) especially under the exquisite eye of Ghesquire!

4. Dior, but it has to be the Galliano and Raf Simons days for me, I’m really not a fan of what Maria Gracie Chuiri is doing to this beloved house right now but there will always be classics like the Lady Dior to keep me interested. 

5. Gucci for the mix of classic and fun styles. 

The top 3 will always be there for me but the other two are changeable depending on who is heading the house!


----------



## LV.NYC

1. Hermes
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Chanel
4. Gucci
5. Celine/Dior


----------



## elinda

TheMrsKwok said:


> Louis Vuitton
> 
> Chanel
> 
> Celine


Completely agree! My exact top three and in the same order 
The only additional brand I buy is Longchamp


----------



## APhiJill

1. Chanel
2. Longchamp 
3. Louis Vuitton
4. Hermes
5. Henri Bendel


----------



## cilantro

Chanel
Hermes
LV


----------



## lee_dya

1/ Chanel
2/ LV
3/ GUCCI
4/ Dior
5/ Hermes


----------



## Shelby33

I can't remember if I answered before. The bags I love aren't made anymore, at least like they used to be. I love older Koobas, Botkiers, and Hayden Harnett. I just don't see fabulous leather like that anymore. And they hold up really well. I could add Givenchy because I love the wrinkled sheepskin, but I don't own one.


----------



## DutchGirl007

- Chanel - currently obsessed - my tote gets most used.

Bottega Veneta- i love leather - Maxi for travel & 1 bucket.

Balenciaga.. my most used city daily bags and velo for travel 

Louis Vuitton - SLG’s.. key case in  Emprente, classic monogram coin and new iPad case.. to die!

You all love Hermes... which is most fave bag?   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CoachMaven

1. Coach 1941
2. Dooney's Alto line
3. Chanel
4. Longchamp
5. Chloe


----------



## ManilaMama

Chanel
Balenciaga
LV
Givenchy
Bottega Veneta


----------



## anitsirk

1. Chanel 
2. Bvlgari
3. Hermés
4. LV
5. Gucci


----------



## Serva1

1. Hermès
2. Salvatore Ferragamo
3. Chanel
4. Fendi
5. Céline/LV


----------



## Firstchanellv28

1. Chanel
2. Celine 
3. Dior
4. Louis Vuitton
5. Michael Kors


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

Ferragamo
Fendi
Prada
Burberry


----------



## MAGJES

Celine
Hermes
Prada
Balenciaga
Chanel


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel
Celine
Balenciaga
The bulk of my collection is these 3 above....came back to add/edit~I think I need a Gucci &  I must say I’m totally digging Coach again bigtime


----------



## Molly0

Chanel (vintage)
Hermes
Coach
BV
Roots


----------



## taho

Balenciaga
Louis Vuitton
Coach
Chanel
Longchamp


----------



## floodette

BV
Balenciaga
Ferragamo
Coach

thats it.

I do have Chanel, YSL and furla, but they are not really my fave brand


----------



## canto bight

Currently:
Saint Laurent
Givenchy
Gucci
Chanel
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Fendi
Celine
Chloe
Miyake bao bao line
Sativa (very little known brand, hemp fabric, indestructible!)


----------



## doni

In alphabetical order

Balenciaga
Gucci
Hermes
Loewe

Couldn’t really decide in a 5th one. It is a draw between Chanel (the vintage stuff), Saint Laurent (because I really like and always fall for the designs but quality is meh), Dior (quality and history) and Stella McCartney, because I admire what she is doing within her no-leather ethic.


----------



## obscurity7

In no particular order:
Chloe
Celine
Loewe
Longchamp
Bottega Veneta

I had to stick with brands where I like multiple bags, rather than just one or two.


----------



## J.A.N.

Louis Vuitton
Chanel
Mulberry
Hermes 
Saint Laurent


----------



## casseyelsie

LV 
Hermes 
Chanel 
Gucci 
Tie between YSL or Balenciaga.


----------



## tannfran

Hermès
Prada
Chanel 
Celine nano
Bottega Veneta


----------



## Anisa96

1. Coach ❤❤❤
2. Longchamp
3. Cambridge Satchel Company
4. Dooney & Bourke
5. Mansur Gavriel


----------



## grnbri

Chanel
Prada
Givenchy
Balenciaga
Hermes


----------



## _purseaddict_

LV 
Coach 
Tory Burch 
Rebecca Minkoff 
Longchamp


----------



## southernbelle82

Frye

Dooney & Bourke

Vuitton


----------



## Fally420

LV

Chanel

Hermes

Celine

Chloe


----------



## elisabettaverde

Saint Laurent
Marc Jacobs circa 2000 - 2010
Coach
Burberry 
Bottega Veneta


----------



## Ramai

Hmm[emoji848]. Perhaps easier if favorite bag styles.


----------



## Elsie87

My current picks:

1. Hermès (Birkin, Kelly, Constance)
2. Chanel (CF, Reissue)
3. Louis Vuitton (Neverfull, Alma)
4. Balenciaga (City)
5. Dior (Saddle)


----------



## Chagall

Brands I love today:
-Hermes
-Ferragamo
-LV
-The bridge
-Valentino


----------



## Greentea

Hermes
LV
Balenciaga
Gucci
Longchamp


----------



## waltepa214

Chanel

Goyard

Chloé

Tom Ford

Bottega Veneta


----------



## SohviAnneli

1. Céline
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Loewe
4. Fendi

Can't name a fifth.  But my current favorite brand is still hands down (Phoebe Philos) Céline! Louis Vuitton has both gorgerous and uggly bags, as any brand does. I don't own any Fendi or Loewe bags right now but maybe one day..  I'm very intrigued by Loewes designs tough it hasn't been on my radar for long.


----------



## Molly0

Chanel, Vintage Coach, Valentino, Vintage Coach, Roots, 

Vintage Coach, Vintage Coach, Vintage Coach. . . ( haha just can’t get past those Vintage Coach bags!)


----------



## iqaganda

Current:

LV
Chanel
Loewe
Gucci
Prada


----------



## Joule

Bottega Veneta
Fendi
Céline 
Longchamp
Pacsafe


At the moment, anyway. I need an evening bag, so I reserve the right to change my mind. And Céline is only on the list because I own a few. They're pretty, but have given me trouble, so they're grounded.


----------



## jess236

1. Stella McCartney
2. Issey Miyake Bao Bao
3. Prada
4. Gucci
5. Longchamp


----------



## cassisberry

Hermes, Fendi, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hermes, BottegaVeneta, Chanel, Longchamp and Gucci


----------



## dyyong

Currently 
1. Bottega Veneta & Loewe
3. Tod’s
4. Hermès
5. Celine


----------



## Sparkletastic

Although the ranking switches a bit from year to year based on what is offered, I’ve settled on these 5 brands and rarely (never?) look beyond them.
1) Dior
2) Fendi
3) Chanel
4) Louis Vuitton / Gucci (tie)

(I also think Kate Spade has some adorable bags.)


----------



## angeljosephy

1. Chanel
2. Saint Laurent
3. Valentino
4. Celine
5. Givenchy


----------



## muchstuff

In no particular order:
Balenciaga 
Bottega Veneta 
Issey Miyake Bao Bao
Chanel
Prada
Developing an interest in Loewe...


----------



## onesmallchimera

Miu Miu
LV
CHANEL 
Prada 
Burberry


----------



## LuxLVoe

Celine
LV
Chanel
Gucci
Longchamp


----------



## DoggieBags

1) Hermes (range and quality of leathers is still the best)
2) Dior (best customer service! Just wish they had a larger variety of bag styles)
3) Moynat (recent addition to my list; Rejane saddlebag is my current go to casual bag)
4) Radley (their printed non-leather bags are great for travel and in bad weather; very durable)
5) Chanel (when in doubt still can’t beat the classic flap but dropping and in danger of falling off my list because of quality issues over the past few years)


----------



## Sferics

Hermes, Chanel, Prada, Bottega Veneta...and yes, I still love Proenza Schouler.


----------



## lxrac

Sferics said:


> Hermes, Chanel, Prada, Bottega Veneta...and yes, I still love Proenza Schouler.



I love Proenza Schouler. I still have my 2012 PS1 bag in my closet and I'm not getting rid of that.  
My current top 5 are: Loewe, Saint Laurent, LV, Coach, Givenchy--theyre in no particular order


----------



## Pagan

I have fewer than 5 brands. 

Dior
LV
Coach 1941
Longchamp Le Pliage - totes

I haven’t yet been tempted by other brands. I adore some Hermes and Chanel styles, but they are beyond what I’m prepared to spend on a bag.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Coccinelle, Furla, LV, Coach and Longchamp.


----------



## Sferics

lxrac said:


> I still have my 2012 PS1 bag


The same here


----------



## lxrac

Sferics said:


> The same here



What color is your PS1?


----------



## Sferics

lxrac said:


> What color is your PS1?


Is is dark red now. It was brown. 
Yours?


----------



## lxrac

Sferics said:


> Is is dark red now. It was brown.
> Yours?



Did it change color over time? Mine is still the same light grey color


----------



## Sferics

lxrac said:


> Did it change color over time? Mine is still the same light grey color


No, it got stained and I dyed it


----------



## i_love_vinegar

1. Longchamp
2. Marc by Marc Jacobs
3. Marc Jacobs
4. Louis Vuitton (still top 5, used to be 1st, but have lost interest in the brand)
5. Any brand as long as the bag is cute and quality


----------



## littleblackbag

At the moment, no particular order:

 Hermes
 Louis Vuitton
 Celine
Loewe (not got one yet, but am looking)
 Not sure I have a 5th, maybe Longchamp. I do have a lot of Longchamp!


----------



## themeanreds

No particular order:
Chanel
LV
Dior
Celine
Hermes


----------



## Sa26

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did a search for "favorite brands" and didn't see a thread on this yet. I hope I am right.
> 
> Topic is in the title.
> 
> My 5 favorite brands (in no particular ranking) are:
> 
> Fossil
> Dooney & Bourke
> Louis Vuitton
> Prada
> Lucky Brand





Contemporary:

1 Michael Kors it’s classic, versatile and very good quality.

A lot of their bags you can take them from day to night. You can dress them up or down without problem. I also love how often Michael Kors gets inspired by high end designers so you feel like you are getting a designer bag for half of the price. 
Another thing I love is their price point and how can get great sales at The end of the season. 

There is a lot of variety In everything in type of bag and occasions. 

2 Coach. It’s durable leather and soft at the same time. Their NewYork brand sometimes it’s a little expensive for being contemporary but you know you are getting high quality with them. I think Coach is the highest quality in the contemporary brands. 

3 Rebecca Minkoff, very nice quality though their style is very rock star hehe, nice for clubbing or bars but not that good for a more formal event. I love the bags but too trendy sometimes.
But great price point here. 

4. Kate spade
Super high Quality ad durable but too focused on the young market and something their colors are too vibrant. It’s not that I’m old but i prefer a more classic look. 

5 Tory Burch all very nice bags just a little too high price for being a contemporary brand. 


High end designer brands 

1 Louis Vuitton 
It’s super classic but it still feels trendy. Super durable bags, great variety of styles and definitely versatile specifically the Favorite MM and the Alma BB.
With them you can definitely get a bag which you can dress up or dress down not need to baby them. They are for every age. 

And with their iconic bags like the speed dee and never full you don’t worry about them getting out of style. 

2 Channel 
Very classic and super high quality but their lamb skin bags have the risk of getting scratched so these are like you would only take them out for special occasions. Still if you get the class flap you will be sure to never be out of style with it. 

3 Saint Laurent 

It’s the most Feel young of the high end brands. It’s a super rock star look  but unlike Rebecca Minkoff they have some styles that can look a lot more formal.
The only downside is they don’t have really iconic bags. Well maybe now they are getting one with the Sac de Jour which gorgeous and that tempted me to put this on my number 2 but it’s a brand mostly focused on trends. 

4 Dior 
It’s a very nice and feminine brand they have a few classics like the lady Dior but too trendy for a high end brand


----------



## vintagebaghunter

1. Louis Vuitton- There's just something about that monogram canvas. I know it's played out for a good number of people but I'm still really very much in love with that design.
2. Gucci- I love the way Gucci has incorporated certain elements that eventually became trademarks of their brand-- the red and green web stripe, the horsebit, the bamboo. I like it. The bags are very identifiable even in the absence of a logo. 
3. Loewe-- I love that this brand is still somewhat under the radar but that it has been around for so long. Currently trying to get my hands on an Amazona.
4. Givenchy-- Pretty much because of the Nightingale and the Pandora
5. Bottega Veneta-- The most beautiful leather bags, IMO. Not much to look at online but incredibly gorgeous, IRL.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Brands that I prefer are Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Chanel and Dior. Although I love sophistication as well as class, but lately I bought something that was unique and quite out-of-the box. It is from "Sukriti." Spacious leather bag with hand painted design.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS
CHANEL
CÉLINE
BALENCIAGA
LOUIS VUITTON


----------



## inverved

Contemporary Designers:

- Coach
- Longchamp
- Polene

Premier Designers:

- Chanel
- Hermes
- Louis Vuitton


----------



## maggiesze1

Contemporary:

~ Coach
~ Polene
~ Senreve
~ Kate Spade

Premier:

~ Celine
~ Chanel
~ Givenchy
~ Louis Vuitton
~ Balenciaga


----------



## TheDutchess

My 5 (contemporary + premier):

Hermes
Jerome Dreyfuss
Celine
Isabel Marant
Loewe


----------



## Wamgurl

Louis Vuitton 
Balenciaga 
YSL
Gucci
Stella McCartney


----------



## SakuraSakura

My top five brands: 

Louis Vuitton
Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Coach 
Gucci 
Prada


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta
Ferragamo
Behno
Coach
Aspinal of London


----------



## Greenredapple

Salvatore Ferragamo
Moynat 
Proenza Schouler
Chloe 
The Leather Satchel company


----------



## sacha1009

LV
Chanel
YSL
Gucci
Dior


----------



## Dmurphy1

LV
Prada
Balenciaga
Gucci
Frye


----------



## coniglietta

coniglietta said:


> Chanel
> Louis Vuitton
> Proenza Schouler
> Céline
> Gucci



That was 4 years ago! I'm leaning more towards French houses these days.

Current premier designers top 5
Chanel 
Saint Laurent 
Celine
Louis Vuitton
Gucci


----------



## Quelbelle

Dmurphy1 said:


> LV
> Prada
> Balenciaga
> Gucci
> Frye


Um, one of these is NOT like the others.  No offense intended.


----------



## rose60610

Bottega
Dolce & Gabbana 
Hermes
Delvaux
Gucci (that has horse bits*)

and Longchamps*. and LV.

*I'm a sucker for stuff that has a horse or equestrian motifs on it. I have lots of Hermes items (with horse motifs), but not bags (yet). Hermes started out as a harness workshop .


----------



## Dmurphy1

Quelbelle said:


> Um, one of these is NOT like the others.  No offense intended.


I have purse issues lol !!!!!


----------



## Highendlessbag

Givenchy
Balenciaga
Saint Laurent 
Louis Vuitton 
Dior


----------



## Joule

Ooo! I want to update my answer:

1. Hermès
2. Delvaux
3. Valextra
4. Moynat
5. Loewe

Good stuff. That list will work for this particular moment, but like any woman, I reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## Amazona

Liebeskind, Decadent, Coach, Furla, lately Kipling has become a favorite for leisure and travel bags.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Louis Vuitton
Mulberry 
Chanel 
Dior 
Celine


----------



## Jereni

Definitely top two are 
Celine
Fendi

After that:
Proenza Schouler 
Chanel
Prada

Non luxury favs include Polene, Tory Burch, and Coach.


----------



## sydsunshine

I only need these three designers in my life: 
1) Chanel
2) LV
3) Dior


----------



## cat96

Celine
Loewe
YSL
Bottega
Dior


----------



## afroken

Not in any particular order 

Balenciaga
BV
The Row
Coach
Massaccesi


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

_Luxury_ 
Chanel
Dior
Givenchy
Chloé
Saint Laurent

*Contemporary* 
Polene 
Just Campagne 
Bally
Lotuff
Massaccesi


----------



## almostyou

*That I own a piece from:*
Hermes
Loewe
Celine
The Row
Bottega Veneta

*That I am eyeing:*
Valextra
Moynat
Delvaux
Fendi
Balenciaga


----------



## starlitgrove

Hermès
Céline/Celine
Goyard
Faure Le Page
LV epi line


----------



## fettfleck

Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacobs
Céline
Mulberry
Balenciaga


----------



## a.little.luxe

1. Mark Cross
2. Fendi
3. Dior
4. Delvaux
5. Chanel


----------



## DearJoy

Coach
Matt & Nat
Dooney & Bourke 
Louis Vuitton
Christian Louboutin


----------



## tenKrat

My favorites haven’t changed much since I last posted here a few years ago. Updated list with the only two brands I’ve purchased in the last three years:

Massaccesi 
Bottega Veneta


----------



## heartfelt

1. Chanel
2. Loewe
3. Dior
4. Celine
5. Toss up between Prada and Saint Laurent


----------



## Christofle

1. Chanel for lovely fabric/tweed bags
2. Loewe for novelty 
3. Delvaux for exotics
4. Dolce & Gabbana for bold designs 
5. Tie between LV and Coach 1941 for durable daily use bags


----------



## scbarragan

*Luxury*
Hermès
Loewe
Moynat
Louis Vuitton
Mullberry
Dior  or Chanel ( difficult to get just 5)

*Contemporary*
Lupo, Barcelona
Decadent, Copenhagen
Furla, Bologna
Polene, Paris


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta
Hermes
The Row
Celine


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga
> Bottega Veneta
> Hermes
> The Row
> Celine


We have similar tastes muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> We have similar tastes muchstuff


----------



## earthygirl

1. Chanel
2. loewe
3. goyard
4. lv (epi line)
5. Celine


----------



## jenwin12

Don’t have five, never even really cared a ton about handbags but I LOVE this purse!


----------



## xcaramelizex

Celine (my first love)
Balenciaga
LV
Chanel
Saint Laurent


----------



## Lacquerista

Loewe
Chanel

And yes, Loewe beat out Chanel - just because their workmanship is so much better. I’d give it all up for Loewe but darn if I don’t love those blasted diamond quilts so much...


----------



## lincer

I only own LV, Chanel and Gucci.

Hoping to add some Hermes, Dior and Delvaux.


----------



## liliBuo

I like my bags to be indestructible, simple, well made and timeless:
LV
Coach
Matt Nat
Longchamp
Chanel


----------



## Fancyfree

Massaccesi
Polene
Furla
Hobbs
Moynat
Lupo


----------



## LillaZ

1. Bottega Veneta (TM designs, not new ones)
2. Hermes
3. Tod"s
4. Mulberry
5. Longchamp


----------



## lenarmc

My list has probably changed since last time.

1. Coach
2. Rebecca Minkoff
3. Marc Jacobs
4. MCM
5. ?

I wouldn’t say that these are my favorite, but they are definitely ones that I’m reaching for the most lately. I did just purchase a Rebecca Minkoff bag as I’ve been loving her designs lately. To be honest, I’m really only loving Coach and Minkoff lately. I haven’t even been carrying my luxury bags lately.


----------



## norasmom15

1) Lupo,
2) Louis Vuitton,
3) Coach,
4)YSL
5) Chanel


----------



## swallowtails

Smythson
Moynat
Coach
Celine
Kate Spade (though I wish their leather quality was better)


----------



## inverved

At the moment...

- Hermes
- Chanel
- Louis Vuitton (Epi only)
- Longchamp
- N/A


----------



## catmdl

My current list:
1. Chanel
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Prada
4. Mulberry
5. Givenchy


----------



## jelliedfeels

1. Celine (though Hedi, babe, calm down)
2. Stella McCartney as they are pretty inventive
3. Chanel- the first love never dies

coming back to this once I’ve thought


----------



## Leo the Lion

1. Hermes
2. Louis Vuitton
3. Prada
4. Chanel
5. Gucci


----------



## txstats

1. YSL
2. Chanel
3. LV
4. Celine
5. Longchamp


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moynat
Louis Vuitton
Prada
Mark across
Coach


----------



## heaRtB

Chanel
Hermes
Celine
Givenchy
YSL


----------



## totally

Céline
Chloé
Loewe
Polène
Valextra


----------



## Nadiathiel

Coach 
LV
Givenchy 
Chanel 
Furla


----------



## iluvbags1120

LV
Coach
Tory Burch
Channel


----------



## anthrosphere

Chloé
Coach
Kate Spade
Louis Vuitton
Balenciaga


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Fossil is definitely my favorite brand to purchase new, but I love finding Michael Kors and Coach items pre-loved for a steal!


----------



## handbagobession

Polene
Deadly Ponies
Chloe
Longchamp
Moreau


----------



## jelliedfeels

jelliedfeels said:


> 1. Celine (though Hedi, babe, calm down)
> 2. Stella McCartney as they are pretty inventive
> 3. Chanel- the first love never dies
> 
> coming back to this once I’ve thought


So 
There is a season turn turn turn and all that…

Luxe
1.Dior - I love embroidery, beading and detail and I find it so weird it’s taken me so long to join this bandwagon. I still think the book tote is overpriced (and a dumb name- why keep books in something not rainproof?) and that maybe soured me for a while.  I adore the saddle with a guitar strap though and I am very tempted by an embroidered lady dior
2. celine - so elegant and probably one of the biggest advocates of luxurious green shades. Though I stand by what I said about Hedi making some tacky bags.
3. Chanel - the first brand I cared for which lured me in with her all-black-everything aesthetic  I am a witch after all.
4. Stella mc- creative and the Falabella line is pretty iconic.
5. Hermes  while I like lots of their other bags like the roulis, the Constance  and the farming basket and the wallets . I do not fancy the birkin or the Kelly at all (probably for the best)

contemporary
1.Longchamp- especially a le pliage backpack-  The absolute perfect gift for a fashionable teen IMHO
2. Marc jacobs - he still has undeniable hits even if he’s in limbo ATM- I want a revival! 
3. radley - What a cute little dog 
4. Dune London
5. City cows- mainly a furniture brand actually but nice hide bags & really cheap!


----------



## brianneashleee

Hermes, Chanel, Louis, Louboutin, YSL


----------



## Dmurphy1

Right now,
1. LV
2  Balenciaga 
3. Prada


----------



## MrGoyard

Currently

1. Goyard
2. Proenza Schouler
3. Prada
4. Hermès
5. Au Départ


----------



## Joule

In this particular moment (and in no special order) they are:
1. Hermès
2. Delvaux
3. Céline
4. Chanel 
5. Alaïa
But that's because I have recently gutted my collection and kept only one of each of the above. 
(Technically, I also have a Lanvin, but I suspect that as of today, my sister has laid claim to it. For this reason, I feel compelled to exclude it from this list.)


----------



## sheageorge

This is really hard to answer. 

1- Celine (I'm still in love with the luggage nano and the belt bag like they came out yesterday. I'm tempted by the teen bucket
)
2- Chloe (I don't know why these bags don't hold their value. I love my Marcie's. I love my Nile and actually wanted to get another one and was shocked they were discontinued. I think I'd like to add a small Kiss to my collection but I think I'm starting to learn my lesson and will see if I can catch a sale rather than pay full price)
3- LV (I didn't buy LV until recently and I have to say I've been very pleasantly surprised and those bags take a beating and still look amazing and I find their packaging excites me more than a lot of the other houses. Also- if I can monogram it, I will buy it lol)
4- Mulberry (tremendous value for the money IMO)
5- Givenchy (I love my antigona's)


----------



## Greentea

Loewe
Hermes
Fendi
Dior
Longchamp


----------



## lxrac

Hermes, Loewe, Alexander Wang, Jacquemus, Bottega Veneta


----------



## Keisonrocks

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chloe
3. Balenciaga
4. Off White
5. Marc Jacobs

I'm really liking the thick guitar straps lately, which has me liking a few Marc Jacobs pieces. It's just a more sporty look, which is me.


----------



## CrazyCool01

1. Chanel
2. Hermes
3. Dior
4. Fendi
5. LV 

Chanel is my absolute favourite ❤️


----------



## cecchetti

1)Hermes
2)Jimmy Choo
3)Seraphim
4)Boarini Milanesi
5)Laurus


----------



## Sa26

My list of the luxury houses will be based on how much I love looking at them and appreciate their style since I don’t own any high end bags 

saying so my top 3 
Chanel 
YSL 
chloe 

why because I love how specific it’s their distinctive type of women they aim to. 

Chanel Is for the women who is sophisticated  classic and very elegant an Example of a Chanel girl is Blair Waldorf from Gossip Girl Or Charlotte from Sex and the city.

YSL is very glam Rock it’s for the women who loves elegance But needs some edge: my example of YSL women is Jenny Humphrey from Gossip Girl after she found her very own style and stopped trying to be like Blair.
the Jenny from Season 3 and on is the representation of a YSL girl.

Chloe is Cowgirl Chick the cowgirl in the city the example of that look is Serena from Gossip Girl super  glam but more wearing Jeans and casual clothes always so put together.


----------



## naem

Currently: Fendi, Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Chloe


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Faure Le Page
Longchamp
Louis Vuitton
Marc Jacob
Tory Burch


----------



## B4GBuff

Mine are probably...in no special order:

Givenchy (GV3 and Eden)
Versace (Vanitas Barocco, La Medusa)
Chanel (Gabby and Boy variations)
Dolce & Gabbana (Devotion and Sicily)

And workhorse:
Brahmin (any of their bags are indestructible and their leather embossing is the most unique)

Special mention would be Bvlgari Serpenti forever bags...especially the karung.


----------



## cmars

Not in any particular order
Proenza Schouler 
Coach
Gucci
Louis Vuitton 
Fjall Raven


----------



## 880

Duret.com
Hermes
Loewe
dior
chanel

bottega is an honorable mention.


i mainly wear Hermes B30/K28, but I also love my JPG Fringe shoulder kelly and my special 35B, HW brushed and abstract camo by @docride. I also adore my mini Della cavalleria. DH calls the last H pic, of a blue abysse 28 sellier kelly, brushed phw, the sexiest bag in the world Lol.








My newest favorite individual bag (DH also adores this) is a custom, completely hand sewn Buffalo Dalmatian leather bag from Duret.com, an artisan whose atelier is in Paris. It came with its own hand sewn leather dust bag that is, in its own right, a work of art.





My favorite travel bag is the Loewe mini puzzle.

I love some of Dior’s art bags (though I do not own one yet due to size and weight constraints; the ones I like are size medium LDs, and they are heavy empty). I am especially fond of the men’s Dior airplane buckle saddle bag (unlike the ladies version, it’s ergonomic; adjustable; and, without HW or overt logo) but I also have an around the world LD embroidery 

I love the chanel so black mini chevron reissue, but don’t wear it that much, IDKW. Same with BV karung bag below


----------



## cecchetti

Hermes
Boarini Milanese
Laurus
Chanel
Jimmy Choo

(At the moment!)


----------



## sabellina

My most favorite brands:

Dior
Chanel
Fendi
Balenciaga
Bottega Veneta


----------



## misshepburn

Steve Madden
Kate Spade
Betsy Johnson
Sole Society
Madewell


----------



## Sparkletastic

My faves have shifted a teeny bit over time.  My choices don’t necessarily reflect current collections but overall ethos / styling over payears. 

Dior
Chanel
Fendi
Saint Laurent
Gucci

Honorable mention: Jimmy Choo (so underrated!)


----------



## PamW

Hermes
Chanel
Bottega Veneta
Tom Ford
Dior


----------



## Baginner

1. Salvatore Ferragamo 
2. Tod‘s
3. Loewe
4. Celine
5. Givenchy


----------



## dangerouscurves

In no particular order: Dior, Fendi, Valentino Garavani, Saint Laurent, Chanel.


----------



## anitsirk

anitsirk said:


> 1. Chanel
> 2. Bvlgari
> 3. Hermés
> 4. LV
> 5. Gucci



Found my answer from 4 years ago and it hasn’t changed lol. Will check back in another 4 years


----------



## jk777

In no particular order as well: Dior, Hermes, Loewe, Celine, Bottega Veneta


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mine has changed i think here is my latest list :

1. Chanel
2. Dior
3. Fendi
4. Hermes
5. Loewe


----------



## fettfleck

Louis Vuitton
Celine
Mulberry
Marc Jacobs (his old main line from the past)
Loewe

are my favourite luxury brands.

My favourite regular brand is Gianni Chiarini - many great and affordable bags!


----------



## hlh0904

wow this is a tough call... (in no particular order)

1. Louis Vuitton
2. Chloe
3. Saint Laurent
4. Gucci
5. Ferragamo

Honorable mention Prada


----------



## jk777

Mine has changed a bit since acquiring a few bags recently.

1. Hermes
2. Chanel
3. Dior
4. Loewe
5. Bottega Veneta


----------



## Ramai

1. Polene
2. Large Lady Dior (seasonal without cannage)
3. Chanel Reissue 225 GHW
4. Brachalini (Tote)
5. Russell and Bromley (highstret brand for errands)


----------



## Chagall

I may have posted this earlier on this thread.

My favourite bag brands are:
-Hermes
-Ferragamo
-Loewe
-BV
-Adrian Klis (a Canadian designer who makes beautiful bags and leather goods)


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Chanel
Hermes
Celine
Fendi
BV


----------



## GLangdon

The Row
BV
Gucci
Loewe
Ferragamo


----------



## earthygirl

1. Loewe
2. Chanel
3. Goyard
4. Celine
5. BV  (even though I no longer own one)


----------



## Alienza

1. LV
2. LV 
3. Hermes
4. Tods 
5. YSL/Prada

LV for its durability (I am very careless with my bags).  Hermes for leather quality and colour. Tods because its lightweight and has many pockets (pashmy line). YSL & Prada (nappa) for leather quality and pockets.


----------



## starlitgrove

This has changed since I last posted.
1. Hermès
2. Loewe
3. Céline/Celine
4. Bottega Veneta
5. LV Epi


----------



## lxrac

The Classics

Goyard
Hermes
Chanel
YSL
LV


----------



## poleneceline

I'm a handbag newbie, so I've got four favorite brands so far.

Coach
Kate Spade
Polene
Celine


----------



## sophiegray

Celine 
Chanel
LV
Givenchy
Fendi


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I think I only have 3 brands in my "collection", and honestly I don't like to wear other brands or many brands in general, when it comes to bags. 
1) Gucci, but only Frida Giannini's years. Now I don't buy Gucci anymore, I think it's just a mess.
2) Fendi
3) Piquadro, to carry my PC. It's an amazing Italian brand which I'm not sure people know outside of Italy.


----------



## Mirisaa

Celine
Loewe
Bottega Veneta
The row 
LV


----------



## HarlemBagLady

This is based on what I actually have/had in my closet and not what brands I desire to own.  My handbag collection currently consists of 8 brands, both contemporary and luxury.

In no particular order:
1) Coach
2) Kate Spade
3) Louis Vuitton
4) Brandon Blackwood
5) Saint Laurent


----------



## cologne

Gucci
YSL
Chanel
LV
Balenciaga


----------

